# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13- Ryback Still Rules, STUPID!



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

CHRISTIAN TO RETURN, WIN THE VACANT TITLE AND FACE RYBACK AT ER!!!! :mark:





_yeah right_


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So, Cena & Ryback vs The Shield is not going to happen due to the Cena's injury?

:rock3

I'm looking forward to this Raw. It'll probably suck, but whatever. We still have The Shield, Brock, HHH, Ziggler and Fandango to steal the show.

No Punk, though  But what the hell, we have Brock Lesnar to bring on DEM RATINGZ

:brock


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

@Itami

Nah, if the title does get vacated, it should be Daniel Bryan, he's the perfect underdog face to go up against someone like Ryback! :bryan

Not happening though lol.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Nothing to look forward too minus GOATs of Destruction vs Shield.

Also, Lesnar/Heyman giving their response to HHH's respose to Lesnar and Heyman's challenge which was a response to HHH beating Brock at WM which started with HHH giving a response to Lesnar's attack on Vince in response to him almost firing Heyman.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I'll mark out if Cena wasn't there.
And i really want to see some of Taker and Lesnar .


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Taker at another RAW? Awesome


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Of course THE SHIELD, FANDANGO AND CENA are awesome but with out PUNK I somehow don't look forward to RAW. unk3


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Is Taker advertised?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

WHC scene needs my attention. :mark:


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Srdjan99 said:


> Taker at another RAW? Awesome


Where does it say Taker will be at RAW? And Brock for that matter?

Seems like it'll be an uneventful Raw judging from the Preview.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Oh, I thought Taker is advertised, judging from the preview. Well at least Cena will be there..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Srdjan99 said:


> Oh, I thought Taker is advertised, judging from the preview. Well at least Cena will be there..


And thank God for that. :cena4


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Itami said:


> CHRISTIAN TO RETURN, WIN THE VACANT TITLE AND FACE RYBACK AT ER!!!! :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where the hell is Christian anyway? dude hasn't been seen in months.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Srdjan99 said:


> Oh, I thought Taker is advertised, judging from the preview. *Well at least Cena will be there..*


This surely makes things better.

:cena2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Stad said:


> Where the hell is Christian anyway? dude hasn't been seen in months.


He's cleared, but don't know why he's still kept off tv.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

How long until Extreme Rules now?



swagger_ROCKS said:


> He's cleared, but don't know why he's still kept off tv.


He's being kept of TV because WWE probably don't know what do with him. He's apparently be cleared since Rumble time, which was months ago so it's ridiculous he hasn't returned yet. If he returned at the Rumble he would of got a big pop that would of immediately established his presence on the roster again, and he then could of feuded with Cesaro over the US Title. But now that Cesaro's not the US Champion anymore, I guess Christian could return to feud with Barrett over the IC Title now.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Nostalgia said:


> *How long until Extreme Rules now?*
> 
> 
> 
> He's being kept of TV because WWE probably don't know what do with him. He's apparently be cleared since Rumble time, which was months ago so it's ridiculous he hasn't returned yet. If he returned at the Rumble he would of got a big pop that would of immediately established his presence on the roster again, and he then could of feuded with Cesaro over the US Title. But now that Cesaro's not the US Champion anymore, I guess Christian could return to feud with Barrett over the IC Title now.


23 days, i guess. 3 Raws left.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Is Brock booked for the show?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Bryan D. said:


> 23 days, i guess. 3 Raws left.


Thanks. Just checked Extreme Rules is on May 19th. Which is 20 days difference between the Extreme Rules 2012 date of the 29th of April. We're getting extra time this year between the shows, hoping that will mean they'll build the show well, but even still, it won't be as good as last years show. 

I guess what I want to see on RAW tomorrow is WWE announcing Team Hell No vs The Shield for the Tag Titles, and more build for the Ziggler/Del Rio/Swagger match. Because at the minute, the feud just seems to be about Del Rio and Swagger - and Ziggler really needs some impact in the feud which I hope we will see in the coming weeks.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Yawn, nothing to really look forward to except the Shield/BOD & I'm not sitting through 2+ hours of garbage to see it. Thank God for the NBA playoffs. Let's go BULLS!


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Nostalgia said:


> Thanks. Just checked Extreme Rules is on May 19th. Which is 20 days difference between the Extreme Rules 2012 date of the 29th of April. We're getting extra time this year between the shows, hoping that will mean they'll build the show well, but even still, it won't be as good as last years show.
> 
> I guess what I want to see on RAW tomorrow is WWE announcing Team Hell No vs The Shield for the Tag Titles, and more build for the Ziggler/Del Rio/Swagger match. Because at the minute, the feud just seems to be about Del Rio and Swagger - and Ziggler really needs some impact in the feud which I hope we will see in the coming weeks.


may 19th huh. Such a great date for hell no to lose the titles and bryan to feud with kane:


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I skipped RAW last week & feel like I did not miss anything. The shows don't even change from one week to another. 

You know what's depressing? Go to WWE.com & look at the Superstar roster. This is one of the worst rosters I can remember in WWE for a long, long time. Especially from a star power standpoint. No wonder WWE keep bringing back part-timers. If you take out the non-wrestlers, the people never on TV, etc. it's like a 20-jobber roster & then some non-credible mid-carders that just trade wins with one another.

I mean, they _could_ try to build-up new guys but how many people away from the internet are clamoring for the likes of The Miz, Wade Barrett, Dolph Ziggler or Cody Rhodes? There's not a lot of diamonds in the rough here. Sure, there's some internet favorites around like The Shield but there's not people right now that can be put into those top slots. Our best options are what, Sheamus, Randy Orton & Alberto Del Rio? That leaves _a lot_ to be desired.

*EDIT:* Look at Wrestlemania. Now take off Brock Lesnar, Triple H, The Rock, The Undertaker & C.M. Punk. That's RAW...with an injured John Cena. None of the titles matter, especially in the midcard. The tag scene is non-existent. The Divas are a complete waste of time. The commentary is terrible. Even the damn set & production & format of the show feel like they're over a decade old. Nothing feels fresh, new, important & memorable. Why would anyone pay for any of it? To get some shitty "comedy" in the undercard?


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Doesn't look very promising what so ever, I think the WWE will feel the ratings drop after this one.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

They could use this opportunity to put the WHC back in the spotlight...


----------



## BronzeWarrior1989 (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Only watching Raw tonight for the Shield.

Hopefully it is announced that they will challenge for the tag titles at Extreme Rules tonight, and then we are sure of new tag champs on May 19th.

The Shield would be a breath of fresh air for the tag division after Hell No's stale 7 plus month title reign, which will be in its 8th month come ER.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cena will vacate the title...


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Interested in RAW to see what they do with the Cena/Ryback fued with Cena being injured. If the match at Extreme Rules doesn't happen, I'm wondering what that means for Ryback. 

Also hoping that they announce that Team Hell No will defend the Tag Team Titles against the Shield at Extreme Rules, and hopefully that's when Team Hell No will drop the titles. Hoping for an Undertaker appearance, as well as a Lesnar appearance. 

Could be a decent RAW, maybe not.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*Needs more











Anyway, really hyped for anything to do with Ryback or The Shield.

I know it's an infamous opinion around here, but I'm really liking the Ryback/Cena angle so far.*


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I can watch RAW live today!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: 
So excited!!!! :bateman


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Shaun_27 said:


> Cena will vacate the title...


:lmao That would actually be pretty interesting.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Skybs said:


> *Needs more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cena/Ryback is pretty enjoyable so far. Although I have to admit I can't wait for Cena to beat the shit out of Ryback in a match to end the feud.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Will watch, worse case scenario I'll get a good laugh or two in the discussion thread. Sometimes when a show really drags or sucks I find myself reading the posts in here & repping everybody who makes me laugh like an elementary school kid who heard a fart joke.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Emerald Flow said:


> Will watch, worse case scenario I'll get a good laugh or two in the discussion thread. Sometimes when a show really drags or sucks I find myself reading the posts in here & repping everybody who makes me laugh like an elementary school kid who heard a fart joke.


You and me both :lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Patrick Bateman said:


> Cena/Ryback is pretty enjoyable so far. Although I have to admit I can't wait for Cena to beat the shit out of Ryback in a match to end the feud.


*Rooting for the opposite here.

And with :cena3 injured it might indeed be the most probable thing to happen. :ryback*


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Skybs said:


> *Rooting for the opposite here.
> 
> And when :cena3 injured it might indeed be the most probable thing to happen. :ryback*


Cena just had his REDEMPTION. No way in hell he's losing the title already. Injured or not.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*Part of me does think this is a fake injury angle just for Cena to OVERCOME ALL ODZZ! :cena4
*


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

That would be pretty awesome. No, seriously. Ryback working on Cenas leg during the match and then Cena somehow overcomes the odds but not with an AA because he can't properly lift Ryback due to his injury and then he makes Ryback tap out. :cena2


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

so , no taker, no lesnar, no triple H, no punk and no jericho. Only cha-la-la-cha-lala-la-la and Cena/Ryback and Shield. Sounds abysmal show


----------



## MidnightToker (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Coffey said:


> *EDIT:* Look at Wrestlemania. Now take off Brock Lesnar, Triple H, The Rock, The Undertaker & C.M. Punk. That's RAW...with an injured John Cena. None of the titles matter, especially in the midcard. The tag scene is non-existent. The Divas are a complete waste of time.


I completely agree with this. I think my biggest issue with the current product are the titles and the tag and women's divisions. First of all, WHC and WWE title need to be unified. This is so stupid and obvious. There are no longer two brands. It's confusing to have a "World" title and a "WWE" title. Also, bring back the hardcore championship. 

And the tag and diva divisions need to be completely revamped and built up. Ever since the WWE purchased their competition they've been completely complacent and lazy. They know that if someone wants to watch wrestling it's either them or TNA, and they probably feel very confident in their ability to beat TNA ratings


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



MidnightToker said:


> I completely agree with this. I think my biggest issue with the current product are the titles and the tag and women's divisions. First of all, WHC and WWE title need to be unified. This is so stupid and obvious. There are no longer two brands. It's confusing to have a "World" title and a "WWE" title. Also, bring back the hardcore championship.


I'm honestly past the point of thinking that WWE are _capable_ of fixing their problems. I don't think that they can anymore. I don't think they have the talent, knowledge or ability to do so. At this point, I honestly wish they would just scrap those divisions completely! Yes, despite all the history of the tag team titles, I would get rid of them & the division completely. All they are doing is tarnishing the legacy & making their current fans (especially the newer fans) grow accustomed to tag team wrestling not mattering & being nothing but jobbers. I certainly wouldn't bring back the Hardcore division, which was awful the first time. What, we need more generic comedy in the undercard? Who is clamoring for Santino Marella: Hardcore Champion with The Cobra hitting people with trash can lids? Not me.

I would get rid of Smackdown too! It's a complete waste of time. Hardly anyone even watches it. It has no bearing on the direction of WWE whatsoever. That's why WWE do Smackdown re-match three days later on RAW, so people will actually see them.

So many people around here talk about the things that they want but everything they talk about it just going back & trying to recreate the past. "Bring back the Hardcore division!" "Rebuild the tag team division!" "Do another brand split & draft!" "Bring back Steve Austin/Rock/Batista!" "Bring back TV-14 & The Attitude Era!" "Give The Shield a leader!"

What we need is *NEW* shit. That's the problem!

We don't _need_ a Divas division. We don't _need_ a tag team division. We don't _need_ "B" shows. We need a fresh product, that is entertaining, that makes people excited & spreads word of mouth. We need a reason to tune-in, the actions of the superstars to have consequences. Wins & losses need to matter. Champions need to matter. Title switches need to matter. It needs to stop being so goddamn paint-by-numbers. What we don't need is to blow on the ashes & hope we can rekindle a little flame for a month.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So, Cena could be off for a couple of months? I think it is time to play DA GAME AND BRING DAT SHOVEL. 1 more reign as WWE Champion for the GOAT.

:HHH2 :buried

unk2


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Reading through this thread there doesn't seem to be a lot of hope for Raw tonight, however i'll try to remain my usual positive self. It will be interesting to see just how serious Cena's injury is and if he actually has to vacate the title, also looking forward to Ziggler, Team Hell No and The Shield.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I'm not staying up for this if Brock isn't there.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*EL MARIA*

Is it too early to already assume the show is terrible & start posting random divas? :genius



Spoiler: The Maria!

















Spoiler: Gifs


----------



## BKelly237 (May 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Last week was the first time in a while I didn't watch a second of Raw. WWE is making it very easy for me to break the habit of tuning in every Monday night.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

john cena being injured is the best thing that could off happened. its a blessing in discuise. imagine if the next champ becomes a huge draw and the fans take to him. if he is a face then we may have the cena replacement. we may then get the cena heel turn. who knows


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: EL MARIA*



Coffey said:


> Is it too early to already assume the show is terrible & start posting random divas? :genius
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:kobe6



Spoiler


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: EL MARIA*



Coffey said:


> Is it too early to already assume the show is terrible & start posting random divas? :genius


Y'all still do that in here? lol


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



jammo2000 said:


> john cena being injured is the best thing that could off happened. its a blessing in discuise. imagine if the next champ becomes a huge draw and the fans take to him. if he is a face then we may have the cena replacement. we may then get the cena heel turn. who knows


It would be great if this happened, but it just seems to good to be true.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This could be a good show. Would be interesting to see if the Cena injury is legit. Even if it is minor for his own sake Cena should take some time off. Will catch up with it tomorrow


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Spoiler: hot diva














:datass




























































:cena2


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: EL MARIA*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Y'all still do that in here?


I'm not sure. Maybe? 



Spoiler: Why not?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: EL MARIA*



Coffey said:


> I'm not sure. Maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Why not?





Spoiler: megusta


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

You guys know nothing.
Maxine, GOAT diva. 
Without even debuting.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

- Triple H teased a bit involving DX at Monday's Raw, writing on Twitter, "Columbus.....R U READY? #Raw"


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Hopefully this thread is back to it's entertaining self this week


----------



## joshrulez2 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: EL MARIA*



Bryan D. said:


> Spoiler: megusta





Spoiler: GOAT


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: EL MARIA*



joshrulez2 said:


> Spoiler: GOAT





Spoiler: GOAT DIVA


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Now that a pic of Trish has been posted, this thread can only go downhill from here, you can't get any better than the GOAT diva.

As for the show, I'll just watch the parts involving the Shield tomorrow :ambrose


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

No Cena and no Punk tonight... This is going to be an interesting show


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Tonight on Raw:


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Now that WM season is over I think I will watch 90 minutes behind. I just can't take the constant commercials during a 3 hour show. This way once I fast forward the commercials I will be in real time by the last 45 minutes of the show.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

With Cena out, I wouldn't be surprised if we saw some random tag match like:

Ryback,Swagger vs Ziggler,Del Rio(or some combination of that)


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Is it confirmed that Cena's not going to be there or is it just assumption? 

Wasn't enjoying Ryback/Cena anyway so if Cena is out the only thing that'll matter is if they don't know how to fill time and throw even more random stuff on tv.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> Is it confirmed that Cena's not going to be there or is it just assumption?


The exact opposite, actually. Cena said on Twitter yesterday that he will be there.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> Is it confirmed that Cena's not going to be there or is it just assumption?
> 
> Wasn't enjoying Ryback/Cena anyway so if Cena is out the only thing that'll matter is if they don't know how to fill time and throw even more random stuff on tv.


He's going to be there i suppose. He said on twitter that he would be on Raw tonight so he'll not fail the fans. :cena2


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Could anyone PM me a stream? The one I always use no longer exists. Much appreciated to anyone that can help me out.


----------



## MidnightToker (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



ellthom said:


> No Cena and no Punk tonight... This is going to be an interesting show


What are you talking about? Cena will be there, he tweeted this today: "Up and at em' @WWE its #worldwishday and I'm in NYC for something special, then 2 #raw I WILL be there tonight! Hobbling or not #nevergiveup"

And Punk will be gone for awhile, so that's no surprise at all


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

How long until Raw start??


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Nimbus said:


> How long until Raw start??


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Nimbus said:


> How long until Raw start??


:troll


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Nimbus said:


> How long until Raw start??


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:lmao 

DAT NIMBUS.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Does anyone remember The Moz?

The Moz?

Where did the Moz go, you guise?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Don't really care about Raw tonight. Mildly interested in seeing what they do with this whole Cena situation. Taker/HHH/Brock would be nice. SHIELD also. Meh. I'm off to watch GoT.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Joey Styles 
@JoeyStyles
Despite his injury, @JohnCena WILL wrestle tonight on @WWE #RAW as he and @Ryback22 will team up against @TheShieldWWE in a Handicap Match


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Can't wait to see what happens tonight, especially since Cena's injured(get well soon).


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Starbuck said:


> Don't really care about Raw tonight. Mildly interested in seeing what they do with this whole Cena situation. Taker/HHH/Brock would be nice. SHIELD also. Meh. *I'm off to watch GoT.*


Good decision. :cena3


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I think Nimbus is somehow an exception to the joke rule. Usually with jokes they're funny at first, but then they get less funny as time goes on and with increased repetition. With Nimbus, it started out kind of irritating, and yet somehow has gotten funnier as time goes on.

That's impressive.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...-award-smaller-promotion-signing-ex-ufc-stars



> --We were told that John Cena's injury is a significantly bruised heel. It'll be addressed more on Raw tonight. No Brock Lesnar, No C.M. Punk and No Paul Heyman on tonight's show. Lesnar will be on Raw next Monday.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



JY57 said:


> http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...-award-smaller-promotion-signing-ex-ufc-stars


I dont normally predict how awful Raw is going to be but I feel this may be appropriate for tonight:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

http://www.wwe.com



> Breaking News
> CENA TO FIGHT TONIGHT!
> WWE.com has learned that despite his injury, WWE Champion John Cena will team with Ryback to take on The Shield in a Handicap Match on tonight’s Raw. Can the two rivals work together against the black-clad renegades? Tune in tonight at 8/7 on USA Network.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Nimbus said:


> How long until Raw start??


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*John Cena STILL Set to Fight on Tonight's Raw Episode*



> *WWE announced Monday night before the start of Raw that John Cena is still scheduled to team with Ryback against The Shield in a handicap match. Cena is reportedly battling an Achilles injury.*​


*
....

Nice injury Cena .
*


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com


Never saw that one coming :brock.

Cena looks like a complete cunt.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Maybe he won't get tagged in until the end, with the match ending in a no contest.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ryback and Cena teaming up fpalm ...I've never understand this type of booking. Why would the want to team up? It's so stupid.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: John Cena to Fight on Tonight's Raw*

I really hope this doesn't surprise anyone.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

If he's really hurt, Ryback will refuse to tag in Cena or some shit like that.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

TUNE IN TO THE LONGEST RUNNING WEEKLY EPISODIC TELEVISION SHOW IN HISTORY TO WATCH JOHN CENA TEAR HIS ACHILLES TENDON LIVE AND FOR REALZ!!!!

LOL JK HES HERE EVERY WEEK.

:cena2


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I'm surprised that Cena is competing tonight, the injury obviously isn't too serious.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



JY57 said:


> http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...-award-smaller-promotion-signing-ex-ufc-stars


So much for that heel turn, eh? :cena2


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: John Cena to Fight on Tonight's Raw*

overcoming them odds again


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: John Cena to Fight on Tonight's Raw*

Never give up :cena2


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Inb4 Ryback walks out of the match and Cena wins anyway


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Cena is a fucking beast. Screw all you cena haters


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: John Cena to Fight on Tonight's Raw*

Fair play, takes balls to perform despite being injured. Credit where it's due.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: John Cena to Fight on Tonight's Raw*

NEVER GIVE UP. I LOVE ALL OF YOU!


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: John Cena STILL Set to Fight on Tonight's Raw Episode*

John Cunting Cena, Ladies and Gentlemen


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: John Cena STILL Set to Fight on Tonight's Raw Episode*

You didn't think you were gonna get rid of him that easy, did you? :vince5


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: John Cena STILL Set to Fight on Tonight's Raw Episode*

Same old shit.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Maybe Undertaker will return to save Ryback and Cena? :rollins


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: John Cena STILL Set to Fight on Tonight's Raw Episode*

If Cena actually is injured, don't know how he doesn't get mad at WWE after all these years, constantly making him compete while injured just to make little kids happy about a match result(he could still appear, but just do promo or guest commentator or something, why does WWE want him to compete so badly..)


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: John Cena STILL Set to Fight on Tonight's Raw Episode*

Wow, I did not see that coming.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: John Cena STILL Set to Fight on Tonight's Raw Episode*

I appreciate how you used the word "fight" and not "wrestle."

:clap


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: John Cena STILL Set to Fight on Tonight's Raw Episode*

Cena was once frozen and smashed into pieces, only for the melted pieces to reform into Cean again.

An Achilles injury was never gonna stop him.


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Patrick Bateman said:


> Maybe Undertaker will return to save Ryback and Cena? :rollins


Nah, I don't wanna see Taker wasting his time saving Ryback and Cena.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: John Cena STILL Set to Fight on Tonight's Raw Episode*



dxbender said:


> If Cena actually is injured, don't know how he doesn't get mad at WWE after all these years, constantly making him compete while injured just to make little kids happy about a match result(he could still appear, but just do promo or guest commentator or something, why does WWE want him to compete so badly..)


did you ever stop to think maybe its cena who keeps his nose up the gloryhole?this guy is too dam hoggish he srsly needs to learn when to sit the fawk down but hey jern cener all about beating dem odds


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: John Cena STILL Set to Fight on Tonight's Raw Episode*

WWE in 2013....all about dem surprises.....Guess we all saw this coming, but it's still pretty pathetic.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: John Cena STILL Set to Fight on Tonight's Raw Episode*

Ryback to write him off TV tonight to get him more heat ???


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: John Cena STILL Set to Fight on Tonight's Raw Episode*

Either the injury was a work and completely fake.

or

The WWE legit wants to kill Cena. Wrestling with an injury like that is very dangerous.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Ashly said:


> Nah, I don't wanna see Taker wasting his time saving Ryback and Cena.


:cena :ryback


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: John Cena STILL Set to Fight on Tonight's Raw Episode*



James1o1o said:


> Either the injury was a work and completely fake.
> 
> or
> 
> The WWE legit wants to kill Cena. Wrestling with an injury like that is very dangerous.


Hmmm...how well does death draw? If we're going by the standards set in gladiatorial times, then it very well may be the latter. If we're going by today's standards...hard to say.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: John Cena STILL Set to Fight on Tonight's Raw Episode*

totally a fuckin work whats the point of having a fake injury storyline


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

OMG CENA INJURED, MIGHT MISS EXTREME RULES

54 page thread

Just a bruised heel, and he's gonna wrestle tonight

:cena2


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cena attempting to no-sell that heel turn :cena3


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: John Cena STILL Set to Fight on Tonight's Raw Episode*

Cena defeated DEM ODDS like a bad-ass.

Let's Go Cena!!

:cena2

I fucking hope this whole report is not true, but we know it's not :no:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: John Cena STILL Set to Fight on Tonight's Raw Episode*

Cena to aggravate the injury further calling it now


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: John Cena STILL Set to Fight on Tonight's Raw Episode*


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Anyone knows when Miz gonna finish filming that movie? It was a long time, hopefully he returns tonight.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: John Cena STILL Set to Fight on Tonight's Raw Episode*

John staying true to his mantra and showing undeniable hustle.

BRAVE. HEROIC. COURAGEOUS.

HE GON' BEAT THE ODDS ONCE AGAIN DESPITE THIS INJURY. 

:cena :vince3 :vince2 :vince :cena2 :cena3


:troll


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: John Cena STILL Set to Fight on Tonight's Raw Episode*

Well now I'm even more convinced that this is storyline, because now Ryback will say how "SuperCena is still wrestling despite being injured".


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: John Cena STILL Set to Fight on Tonight's Raw Episode*

Nooooooooo damn it he should be injured fuck you Cena


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Gang said:


> Anyone knows when Miz gonna finish filming that movie? It was a long time, hopefully he returns tonight.


I didn't even realise he was gone.


----------



## ollieg_94 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: John Cena STILL Set to Fight on Tonight's Raw Episode*

Cena to reach for a desperation tag, only for Ryback to jump off the apron and walk to the back

Calling it now


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Green Light said:


> Inb4 Ryback walks out of the match and Cena wins anyway


HAHAHAHA wouldn't surprise me in the slightest!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: John Cena to Fight on Tonight's Raw*



Bryan D. said:


> NEVER GIVE UP. I LOVE ALL OF YOU!


I have to say, this is pretty funny.


----------



## ollieg_94 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: John Cena STILL Set to Fight on Tonight's Raw Episode*

Also, would not surprise me at all if this was a legit injury and WWE was forcing him to wrestle due to them being utterly petrified of him missing even a week of TV


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: John Cena STILL Set to Fight on Tonight's Raw Episode*

Christ, can't even get injured right. I miss Edge


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> I didn't even realise he was gone.


Neither did I, and I like Miz.


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*What's the fucking point? Every week is the same predictable boring shit.*


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

No Jericho tonight :angry:


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

1 Hour and 5 Minutes before kick off!


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Coffey said:


> I skipped RAW last week & feel like I did not miss anything. The shows don't even change from one week to another.
> 
> You know what's depressing? Go to WWE.com & look at the Superstar roster. This is one of the worst rosters I can remember in WWE for a long, long time. Especially from a star power standpoint. No wonder WWE keep bringing back part-timers. If you take out the non-wrestlers, the people never on TV, etc. it's like a 20-jobber roster & then some non-credible mid-carders that just trade wins with one another.
> 
> ...


I feel exactly the same.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: John Cena STILL Set to Fight on Tonight's Raw Episode*

Till Death Do Us Part...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Dr.Boo said:


> Neither did I, and I like Miz.


Same here, and this guy headlined WM just two years for fuck sake. He's really fallen far.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: John Cena STILL Set to Fight on Tonight's Raw Episode*

Yaaaaaayy....... /sarcasm

:cuss::cuss:


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: John Cena STILL Set to Fight on Tonight's Raw Episode*

So we're bashing Cena for having the balls to wrestle even through achilles injuries?

If he didn't show up, you guys would be crying that he shouldn't have the title since the champ is supposed to be showing up and fighting on every episode like you did with The Rock.

Cena's always in a lose/lose scenerio with you guys.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So, who's looking forward for DEM GIFS and CENA OVERCOMING THE ODDS AND BEAT THE SHIELD JUST BY HIMSELF.

:cena2


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



ChromeMan said:


> Same here, and this guy headlined WM just two years for fuck sake. He's really fallen far.


It's only been 2 years? Seems like forever ago. That's kind of depressing.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

About this cena injury, do you guys know wrestling is fake right?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Buzzing for this tonight. Looking forward to the recaps :bateman


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Mainboy said:


> Buzzing for this tonight. Looking forward to the recaps :bateman


Yes! I already forgot what went down Friday, I need to be reminded 20 times tonight!
:vince


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Watching NCIS now, damn I love good streams and the food ad's


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Nimbus said:


> About this cena injury, do you guys know wrestling is fake right?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Hawkke said:


> Yes! I already forgot what went down Friday, I need to be reminded 20 times tonight!
> :vince


I also need to see what happened within the first 15 minutes of RAW as well. My short term memory is just so bad as of late. :vince2


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Nimbus said:


> About this cena injury, do you guys know wrestling is fake right?


It's not real damm I had no idea thanks for telling me bro.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Nimbus said:


> About this cena injury, do you guys know wrestling is fake right?


----------



## blandy85 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Haha, as predicted, KKF isn't happy about Cena being on Raw. 

Fuck you Cena, me, KKF and several others have Cenanuff!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Nimbus said:


> About this cena injury, do you guys know wrestling is fake right?


Wait...so Kai En Tai weren't really trying to cut off Val Venis' dick?!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*










blandy85 said:


> Haha, as predicted, KKF isn't happy about Cena being on Raw.
> 
> Fuck you Cena, me, KKF and several others have Cenanuff!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Dunmer said:


> Wait...so Kai En Tai weren't really trying to cut off Val Venis' dick?!


That's one case where kayfabe was broken for the benefit of everybody.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Word to the wise, don't watch something as splendid as GoT and then watch Raw after it. You will be disappointed. For this reason, I will watch tomorrow.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I missed last weeks RAW. But that's alright, because I'm sure they're going to flood me with 10,000 recaps tonight of what happened last week.


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*They should rename RAW to 'The John Cena show'.*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Nimbus said:


> About this cena injury, do you guys know wrestling is fake right?


:vick


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Tywin shoveling his children > RAW. :tyrion


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Ash Ketchum said:


> *They should rename RAW to 'The John Cena show'.*


That's basically what it's been for the past 8 years or so.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

KINGSLAYER going all GOAT > Cena's bruised heel.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Hoping Raw is gonna be good enough tonight. I could be back playing FO3 or watching Justified.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Dr.Boo said:


> Neither did I, and I like Miz.


I like him as well, but he just isn't relevant anymore.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Soupman Prime said:


> Hoping Raw is gonna be good enough tonight. I could be back playing FO3 or watching Justified.


FO3?



Starbuck said:


> KINGSLAYER going all GOAT > Cena's bruised heel.


Yeah, cena would probably no sell losing a hand. :cena2


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Patrick Bateman said:


> Tywin shoveling his children > RAW. :tyrion


Podrick alone > Raw


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Podrick's whores > Raw.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Soo...

ARE. YOU. READEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?! :mark: :mark: :mark: 
24 minutes!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Dat Chick-fil-a from lunch > RAW


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Aw man, I can't belive I'm still up. It's 1:39 am and I'm smoking a fucking pack of stirkes.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Dat Chick-fil-a from lunch > RAW


The runs you get after eating Dat Chick-fil-a from lunch > Raw.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Nimbus said:


> About this cena injury, do you guys know wrestling is fake right?


:faint:


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I need to start watching SmackDown apparently.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Well at least this NXT episode has made the IC Title look prestigious


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Where is Raw tonight? We expecting another dead US crowd?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Not long now marks


----------



## That's Amore (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

"No more Bo"


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Not long now marks



Says the person with the name 'Kelly Kelly fan'


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



NathWFC said:


> Where is Raw tonight? We expecting another dead US crowd?


Columbus, Ohio.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Most people aren't expecting much from Raw this week, that's usually when we end up getting a good episode.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Shield is all I'm watching for. That and Brock/GAME, but only on of those guys likely to be there. Cena/Ryback is meh. They've already turned Ryback into a coward heel.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So will Cena be on the show tonight?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



SheamusRKO said:


> So will Cena be on the show tonight?


Yes, he's going to talk about his injury.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

5 minutes to the show, good news is we're all here for each other in case any insufferable shit occurs.

:cena2 :cena :cena3 :cena4


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

My god I really miss that New Jersey crowd full of peeps from all over the world. Raw just sucks without that crowd


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I wont watch must RAW live tonight, it will depend on opening promo and crowd. If a show opens with a match, you know your in for a shit show.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Starbuck said:


> KINGSLAYER going all GOAT > Cena's bruised heel.


Is that what happened on the last new episode? I haven't seen it yet, but if Jamie does something awesome I might skip some of RAW tonight to watch it.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*how many minute till raw start???


























:nimbus





























....we need a nimbus smiley. whatever fits.*


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cena needs to take time off. Dude is hurt. Just GTFO and let the show freshen up while you get rest.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Nimbus Raw is starting right now


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

inb4 nimbus..... wait im too late.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Let's hope Ziggler's on tonight.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

SOON!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:argh: Let the fuckery begin, I suppose.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Last week we had a show without Lesnar/Rock/Punk/ and bawh god did it hurt the credibility of the show. Goes to show how many lack of stars the WWE have without relying on them three.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



El Barto said:


> Cena needs to take time off. Dude is hurt. Just GTFO and let the show freshen up while you get rest.


The only way Cena doesn't show up for Raw is if one of the kids he visits makes it his wish.

:cena2


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Welcome to Raw is Fandango


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I dunno, should I watch Raw and hang out in this thread, or do something else?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ryback, Cena or Foley to open


EDIT: Oops I had the wrong channel on


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Did they not tape ME and superstars and shit?

I don't see any spoilers for them on inc


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Dunmer said:


> Is that what happened on the last new episode? I haven't seen it yet, but if Jamie does something awesome I might skip some of RAW tonight to watch it.


Watch GoT. NOW! :cena3


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Anyone miss the opening to PPV's back in the day.

AND NOW RAW and SMACKDOWN PRESENT WWE NO WAY OUT!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Here we go. :bateman


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Look at Ricardo's lounge pants


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

New Del Rio shirt, woohoo.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Oh boy that's how you start Raw. Oh boy.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Hate.this.theme.music.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*Del Rio starting?



bama*


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

start da bitchin


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:lmao Ricardo's pants


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Zeb :lmao


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Yep wow we got a crap show ahead of us, see ya later!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

hey del rio is here hahahahahaha


----------



## z2019k (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

we're in for a shit show then


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So Zeb and Ricardo are wrestling and its against Big E?

Wow Raw, great booking already *sarcasm*


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Zeb vs Ricardo vs Big E?

What the actual fuck?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

CARDO with the BOSS pants :lmao


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

lmao what a gimmick


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Oh I wonder who's gonna win


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

??

Start off with action..fuck it..let's go.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Zeb is about to demolish these chumps because he's a true american!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

RICARDO!! ALBERTO! :mark:


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Skybs said:


> *how many minute till raw start??
> :nimbus
> 
> ....we need a nimbus smiley. whatever fits.*










"When does RAW start?"


----------



## RyanJohnWood (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow. Really?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Show time


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:lmao Ricardo vs. Zeb vs. Baby Theo Huxtable. And Raw immediately starts in the ditch.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Holy shit. This episode's gonna suck testicles.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

If Big E doesn't win I will cry


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

lol what

if big E loses biggest burial every


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

My body is ready :cody2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Is this for real? :lmao


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

fpalm


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Big E vs Ricardo vs Zeb?

Who the fuck writes this shit? :lmao


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Interesting way to start RAW


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Legendary match!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Hm, one of these is not like the others...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*If Big E loses this :lol ...*


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Big E? It would be more fair if AJ was representing Ziggler.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

What da hell?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Shouldn't something like this be on Smackdown?


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

WTF


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This is how WWE kicks of a RAW show? its fucking embarrasing.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Zeb with the backhand


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

AND THE FUCKERY HAS ALREADY DELIVERED!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Zeb vs Ricardo vs Big E. Let me think who's going to win this.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Wait, wtf is this crap? how are they supposed to fight Big E?
:vince5


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

my stream is going into standby mode because it saw the match, lol.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

lol at Langston's inevitable loss to two non-talents.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Glad to see raw is off to a tremendous start.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This'll be interesting...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Great Start to the evening


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

"We're about to watch an absolute car wreck."

You ain't lying, JBL. You ain't lying.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

how can Zeb win this..

5 minutes later..ZEB WINS..ZEB WINS


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

next week ill be there...hope its good next week


----------



## z2019k (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



wrestling_junkie said:


> This is how WWE kicks of a RAW show? its fucking embarrasing.


+ 1

Lame.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Did Ricardo steal Disco Inferno's pants?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ricardo's definitely winning. FUCKERY to ensue.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Interesting way to start Raw. Maybe I could finish this episode of Justified i was watching.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I might turn off if big e doesn't win


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The darkest of dark matches...may all the viewers at home suffer as well! :lmao


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The Rio Deal.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I don't get it either. Hey at least...naaa nevermind


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Why the fuck do I watch this shit?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The show has already failed. Not even 5 minutes in. That's gotta be a new record?


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

What the hell is going on? Probably gonna be some shitty finish with Ricardo winning as well no doubt.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



WHINY CUNT said:


> lol at Langston's inevitable loss to two non-talents.


Though you may have a point there.
But to be fair, I thought Ricardo actually did have some training and background?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



NeyNey said:


> RICARDO!! ALBERTO! :mark:


How can you stay up for this? It's fucking 2am in our great Deutschland.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I bet Zeb Coulter is secretly a submission specialist with over 1,000 submission holds in his locker.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Ham and Egger said:


> Shouldn't something like this be on TNA?


Fixed


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Now _this_ is how you get people to watch your show....


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Of course Zebby loves that black on brown assault


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

An absolute fail


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

If you look from someone just tuning in or a new viewer, and they view this piece of crap - they will turn this crap off and never look at it again. Well done WWE!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Must remember to keep volume on mute whenever AJ's out to avoid Lawler's awful jokes.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Nip Slip!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



wrestling_junkie said:


> This is how WWE kicks of a RAW show? its fucking embarrasing.


This is why hardly any of my friends know I watch wrestling...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

If Big E actually loses I will never let him live it down for the rest of his career


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

What did the folks of Columbus, Ohio do to deserve this?


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Big E licking his lips like Ricardo is a fucking chalupa.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I feel like I'm watching Russo-era WCW.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

What the fuck actually goes through the minds of those monkeys that run this company?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Also surprised Zeb hasn't dropped about four N-bombs at Big E since the match started.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Stipulation to be submission match?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:cornette :cornette :cornette


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

If Big E loses... ...this company...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I just don't know. We're 5 minutes in and I just don't know anymore. :lmao


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Haha


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

"Alrighty! Monday night raw! I wonder what awesome segment is going to open the show this week!"

Big E langston vs Ricardo Rodriguez vs Zeb Colter....


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Zeb and Coulter working together? WWE LOGIC.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



wrestling_junkie said:


> This is how WWE kicks of a RAW show? its fucking embarrasing.


Not including the part-timers/shield angle which writes itself they have 2 feuds going on atm in the entire company. Del rio/swagger and Cena/Ryback . Yet still they can't come up with anything decent.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Refer to question #29.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> What did the folks of Columbus, Ohio do to deserve this?


The state that produced miz...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Is Ricardo wearing Zubaz pants? :lol


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Looks like Disco got silly with Dreamer and popped out Ricardo.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Big E Langston will never live this down if he loses


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



NathWFC said:


> What the fuck actually goes through the minds of those monkeys that run this company?


Trains :lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I'd be booing like hell if I paid to see this match live....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Come on...anyone who watched during the Attitude Era knows..this isn't even half as bad as some of the stuff that was on RAW....


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Why do I keep watching? Seriously. Why?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Yeah every jobber Big E killed in 30 seconds is being buried by this match.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Oh well there no WCW on TNT right now


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

so they are chanting USA for the HEEL Swagger?? Chanting USA for the only face Del Rio makes no sense


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So what's the point of this match...anyone?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Were those USA chants? :lol


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I love Zeb. :lmao

"Argh my knee!"


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This show better get better and damned quick.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Zeb Coulter for President


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Can someone get Big E some acne pads, please?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

"OH MY KNEE!" :lmao


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This company is a joke!


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

is this a real match haha


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



zkorejo said:


> Why the fuck do I watch this shit?


*That's like asking why methheads do meth.

No matter how bad it is, it's addicting.*


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ricardo: Here catch this Big E! *thunk* lol!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:lmao Have to admit, that bucket shot was hilarious.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

BIG E IS IMPRESSIVE.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Shouldn't the pail been a DQ


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

KEEP ON THE STRAPS DAMMIT


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I can't. I just can't.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This is fun.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Lucky ass ref...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

What the fuck, why is a triple threat no DQ?


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The fuck is this shit?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Dolph Ziggler...the weakest booked champ ever


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

And the fuckery has begun.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Big E Langston could crush a ripe pear between those buttocks.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Da hell is this? Lol


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:lol

Some AJ action.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Joke of a match this.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I give up on life fpalm


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Fuck this utter shit.

Die WWE.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ricardo haha


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Like I said. FUCKERY.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Fuck this, legit off to bed now - have fun dying of boredom guys <3


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ricardo winning will be the biggest pop of the night.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Obvious win for Ricardo. Well done WWE.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I'm loving this fuckery :lmao


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This match fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*FUCKERY.*


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Did Vince Russo book this match


----------



## RyanJohnWood (Jul 10, 2012)

Big E's first loss ahahaha

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

And it ends mercifully.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



O Fenômeno said:


> Come on...anyone who watched during the Attitude Era knows..this isn't even half as bad as some of the stuff that was on RAW....


yeah but even the dumb crap in the AE was enteraining.


and of course Big E does not win this match.

Wow WWE just WOW. why are you still pushing Del Rio?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:lmao This company.....This goddamn company needs to go bankrupt already.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

what in the actual fuck...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Well, great, we get to hear that theme twice.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Dec_619 said:


> What the fuck, why is a triple threat no DQ?


They're always no DQ.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Why does there even need to be a stipulation if triple threats are noDQ


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

How did I know that would happen? :no:


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



hazuki said:


> This is fun.


I thought i was the only one who found this amusing. And Big E Losing, what in the...


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



O Fenômeno said:


> Come on...anyone who watched during the Attitude Era knows..this isn't even half as bad as some of the stuff that was on RAW....


True


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Haha at least Big E didn't eat the pin. Looked pretty impressive too. Shame he wasn't wrestling wrestlers.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Seriously what complete rubbish. Why do we watch this. No wonder WWE is dying.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

OK, THAT was a fun opener.


----------



## z2019k (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

What the fuck.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

AJ did It For The Mexican Food


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So AJ stops Colter from winning but doesn't stop Ricardo from winning...

... hm... if I didn't know any better, I'd say this is the start of an AJ/Ricardo love angle.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

How is that ironic?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I don't even know what to say.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Fun.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

WHAT KIND OF BULLSHIT WAS THAT? :lmao Was entertaining though!


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Big e buried already

Fuck you vince, seriously


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

How sad that out of all the people in the ring, Zeb is the best talent.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Dec_619 said:


> What the fuck, why is a triple threat no DQ?


why is this ALWAYS a question during a triple threat?


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

RICARDO RODRIGUEZ >>>>>>>> ALBERTO DEL DIO :yao:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So you have two non wrestlers and a bodyguard start off your main show? :no:


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Are roll ups the only allowed way for WHC related matches to end FFS. Also the pro-face announce team didn't mention that Ricardo grabbed the tights eh pants.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ricardo proving he is GOAT on announcing and in the ring


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I just like watching RAW for the laughs :lmao


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Why does Del Rio have another shirt....


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> So what's the point of this match...anyone?


Determine stipulations of a match :argh:


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Big E Langston has lost WTF  fuck this shit


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

AJ looks so hot tonight


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Skybs said:


> *That's like asking why methheads do meth.
> 
> No matter how bad it is, it's addicting.*


Speaking of meth, cant wait for August. Breaking Bad will be awesome.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

It made no sense for AJ to not stop that pin attempt.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

fpalm


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Why didn't AJ break up that pin?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ah, the ol' ''opponents teaming up'' tag match.

This is new.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Why did AJ interfere only to let Ricardo win?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Yeah, the injury is a work.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Can't wait to watch RAW later.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



zkorejo said:


> Speaking of meth, cant wait for August. Breaking Bad will be awesome.


:bateman fuck yeah!


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Damn, them kiddie screams. 

Maybe they're putting Cena in this match in order to write him off TV for a bit while he recovers.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

huh? have i missed an hour or something? is this the middle of the show?? I don't even... what?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



WHINY CUNT said:


> why is this ALWAYS a question during a triple threat?


Can you tell me why plz


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cena to get attacked by Shield before match calling it


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

THE SHIELD!!! MY BODY IS READY!


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Btw before I go, in b4 someone says Cena goes for hot-tag but Ryback jumps off aapron and walks up ramp.


----------



## RyanJohnWood (Jul 10, 2012)

Cena overcoming the odds

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:cornette


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

ughhhh


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

John cena next...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

My God, they are letting AJ be Harley Quinn, and I am fucking loving it!

And now Cena overload.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Seriously? What the fuck did we do to deserve this?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

inb4 Cena does the heel turn dance to that make a wish kid.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Another Cena promo


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

oh shit! A double dose of Cena tonight. fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

It's gonna be a long night, everyone.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

FUCK YOU WITH THE MAKE A WISH FOUNDATION. FOR GOD SAKE. FUCK YOU


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

John Cena gets make a wish booed next on Raw.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

He's never turning heel guys. He's just too nice a person.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Does Cena literally have to be assassinated to be kept off RAW?


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The best thing about Ricardo is that he does so well at acting like he can't wrestle. Of course Langston didn't win, because it was a match that he could not be pinned and lose his undefeated streak or whatever.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This is already fucking unbearable.

John Cena presents Make a Wish Day. Wow. Just kill me now.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

We're recapping something that just happened a sec ago?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Inb4 everyone hates on Make A Wish because :cena.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

And how could I forget to mention Ricardo's soccer celebration after the win? LOL.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I enjoyed that. Who gives a shit. Lighten up. That squeal when AJ stopped the threecount was too cute...


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:HHH2

Yea i'll pass on the Cena...gonna flip the channel on this one :lol

It would be nice to sit and complain about it though...rather catch some of this NBA.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Amber B said:


> It's gonna be a long night, everyone.


Yeah, better abort now everybody


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Fuck you Cena


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:cole3 What an incredible match we just saw...whoops. Looks like I went 3 seconds without talking about Cena. So here's what's happening with John Cena


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Aesthetic Ray said:


> Seriously? What the fuck did we do to deserve this?


:lmao:lmao:lmao Good question.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Everytime I want to go, I want to stay just to bash this crap lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Like I said. FUCKERY.


THIS.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

God damn WWE. Bragging about charity work as much as you do is just.......wrong. 


On tonight's blow away episode of Raw, MAKE A WISHES AND RICARDO ROLL UPS *****!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Anybody else think there is too many interferences in wwe these days? Seems like nearly every match.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Uh oh guys... I think it's time.













TIME TO WATCH THE NEW TRAILER FOR THE HIT NEW MOVIE FROM WWE FILMS! NO ONE LIVES!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Aesthetic Ray said:


> Seriously? What the fuck did we do to deserve this?


We enjoyed a smark crowd in NJ...Vince and HHH are determined to make us pay.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



NexS.E.S said:


> He's never turning heel guys. He's just too nice a person.


Or pretends to be one. Saw it with Lance Armstrong, I don't ever buy that bullshit act.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:lol with the Make A Wish Foundation stuff already. Jesus Christ.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So we start off with this abortion and then Cena pandering trying to get affection?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I'm usually not on the AJ bandwagon but that outfit tonight ... 

:datass


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

why wouldn't AJ stop the count twice


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

To the video games!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So they want the crowd to boo kids that are poor and/or have debilitating illnesses?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I hope Mark Henry comes out and powerslams him next. Cause THAT'S WHAT HE DOES!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Let's face it: Cena would be a lot different if not for Make A Wish.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Even though he didn't eat the pin, the fact that Tit E didn't win against these two...










LOVE IT!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

FUCK THIS COMPANY


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This is Monday Night Raw ladies and gentlemen. It's amazing how far the mighty have fallen.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Lets hope our saviors the shield save us from this injustice of a RAW


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

is it 10:30 yet?


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Ratman said:


> AJ looks so hot tonight


She looks hot all the time


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I don't watch to see 'Make A Wish Day', and I'm guessing nobody else does either.

Well, they gotta get people to cheer Cena somehow. It's fucking pathetic actually, and I refuse to watch that shit on a WRESTLING show. 

I shall be turning that bullshit segment off.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Really guys, shitting on a charity segment? That's low, even for the Internet


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Just tuned in. What did I miss?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

ID like to make a wish.

My wish is that John Cena will just retire


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

_*:lawler "What a match that was!"













*_























:kobe


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



O Fenômeno said:


> :HHH2
> 
> Yea i'll pass on the Cena...gonna flip the channel on this one :lol
> 
> It would be nice to sit and complain about it though...rather catch some of this NBA.




Bulls-Nets>This garbage


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



El Barto said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Turn on Raw.
"John Cena tweeted this. John Cena will be in the main event. John Cena's up next! Now, a recap. Don't forget, John Cena's next!"
Turn off Raw.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Make a wish wont make us like Cena


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Ruckus said:


>


This reaction! Priceless!


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I will wake up tomorrow happy knowing I didnt miss out on a good RAW, well what more can you say for a company not capable of building talent and losing names like Lesnar/Rock/Punk.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Well I guess I'm gonna go masturbate or something while the Cena segment is on.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Only 2 hours and 48 more minutes of this fuckery :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Look on the bright side, guys. There's no possible way the show could get any shittier from this point on...


















































...just kidding. Cena's up next.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Amber B said:


> So they want the crowd to boo kids that are poor and/or have debilitating illnesses?


Well, Vince is a rich man in modern America, so....


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



SASpurs2120 said:


> Really guys, shitting on a charity segment? That's low, even for the Internet


It's because they hate Cena.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Wow, Big Es undefeated streak ended fast, and to Ricardo...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Punter said:


> Just tuned in. What did I miss?


Turn off your tv and never turn it back on. NEVER EVER TURN IT BACK ON!!!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:jpl


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

if for some fucked up reason tonight cena and ryback get a win over the shield then im legit gonna stop watching wwe for a few months.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cenas injury has to be a work. Anything they can do to make him look like superman. It's starting to get disgusting..... Oh wait. It already surpassed that point


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



y2j4lyf said:


> Trains :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

That GoDaddy ad, Jesus....


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



HHHbkDX said:


> Bulls-Nets>This garbage


:lol

Man..sadly i'm only gonna turn back to see if HELL NO! comes out to Bryan's theme for once.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Monday Night Raw said:


> Anybody else think there is too many interferences in wwe these days? Seems like nearly every match.


Feel like Eric Bischoff is back there writing the shows


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



SASpurs2120 said:


> Really guys, shitting on a charity segment? That's low, even for the Internet


Oh fuck off. There's no need for it on a live WRESTLING show. It's just another fucking pathetic, pitiful attempt to get Cena cheered and make the WWE look like saints.

Absolute fucking joke.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

WWE has been actively trying to get me to stop watching recently. Even when the show is bad, I usually last at least an hour before checking out. I'm seriously considering doing so already tonight and we're 13 minutes in...


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Well my direct TV is acting up, maybe that's a good thing. lol


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Has anyone else just seen that godaddy.com advert?!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This is just fuckery 

Vince is obviously making us pay for the New Jersey crowd


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Hawkke said:


>


That's this show for you!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Mister Hands said:


> Turn on Raw.
> "John Cena tweeted this. John Cena will be in the main event. John Cena's up next! Now, a recap. Don't forget, John Cena's next!"
> Turn off Raw.


WWE. With all the subtlety of a brick in the teeth and the writing ability of a brain-damaged box turtle.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Punter said:


> Just tuned in. What did I miss?


nothing..no really..nothing


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*yeah seriously..I'm in a wheelchair...and i went to a Super Bowl in California because of Make a wish...you guys are complete disrespecting assholes. Grow Up!*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

That Go Daddy advert :bron


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*










Be back around 8:30


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I don't mind Make a Wish Cena.

I mind that he will come back later on...


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



squeelbitch said:


> if for some fucked up reason tonight cena and ryback get a win over the shield then im legit gonna stop watching wwe for a few months.


When a face and a tweener that hates said face beat an overrated team, you'll ragequit? Don't let the door hit your ass on your way out.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Time to make everyone cheer for Cena. No one's granted more wishes than John Cena. No one works as hard as Cena. Cena might as well be God.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

WWE has 10% the amount of viewers that 'Charlie Bit me' Had.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Something tells me Ryback or somebody's gonna fuck up Cena's presentation.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Yeah I'm sure RAW had over 1.5 billion views last year, this year should be higher because everyone should be streaming this shit or watching it later on youtube.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*










Over like a motherfucker










Over like a Braden Walker


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I hope to God this kid does not get booed because the fans hate Cena


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Just give me The Shield already so I can skip all this fuckery.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Half a heart?? I was born with half a penis and you don't hear me complaining.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Sick kids, aww jeez .


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Look, just look how fucking great John Cena is! Why won't you love him? Please just love him!

Fucking pathetic.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Let's depress everybody!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

poor kid sounds awful


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cena is a good guy, but I hate his gimmick not him


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I respect Make-A-Wish tbh, but its disgusing its all used to promote the cash-cow Cena is disgusting.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This is pathetic. Using this to make people side with Cena, and if you think they're doing it for any other reason you're a fucking retard.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

WHY THE FUCK IS THIS ON A WRESTLING SHOW????????


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Damn...it's sad to see this...and it's nice for Cena to do this.

This is why Cena will NEVER turn heel lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I like how they put together these video packages as if they're going to make people stop hating/booing Cena.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I'll be a heartless asshole if I turn from this...

Damn you :cena2


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Mark Henry needs to induct John Cena into the hall of pain


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



BlueRover said:


> I don't mind Make a Wish Cena.
> 
> I mind that he will come back later on...


This


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Worst start to Raw ever and I mean that.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*sighhh* they are pulling out the big guns guys, a kid with half a heart.... still don't like him


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I wish the WWE would stop intertwining Make A Wish into their shows.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

God damn it WWE, making me feel feelings.


----------



## murdock1116 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Whelp, gonna be a lackluster crowd now. Opening segments are KEY to keeping the crowd in it! 

Every show should start with Fandango!


----------



## Evilpengwinz (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Silent Alarm said:


> That GoDaddy ad, Jesus....


The best bit of Raw so far.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Never turning heel too many little kids love this dude


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Why does that kid have earrings? Eh I guess I'll let it slide cause of his situation.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Kids shouldn't be even watching this show. I don't care what the rating says.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This kid doesn't look excited to see Cena...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

That kid sitting next to the MAW kid gives no fucks :lmao


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

in b4 everyone bashes cena for being a true class act


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Punter said:


> Just tuned in. What did I miss?


Fuck all


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Hard to fucking hate Cena after seeing that.... grrr


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Crowd sucks toinight.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

God I hope they don't boo the kids...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



NathWFC said:


> Oh fuck off. There's no need for it on a live WRESTLING show. It's just another fucking pathetic, pitiful attempt to get Cena cheered and make the WWE look like saints.
> 
> Absolute fucking joke.


Agreed...even the firmest of his haters don't deny he is a stand-up guy...this isn't needed..


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Oh, come on. How can you hate on that?


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Oh god, Cena's going to beat the Shield tonight.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

You can hate the character but its damn near impossible to hate the man


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I really hate John Cena, but its hard to not let that put a smile on your face...


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Make a wish day? EXTRA-PG show tonight then lol


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I feel bad for the kid............... but Cena still sucks lol


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

right now Vince is in the back cackling like a madman..


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Walter in the GoDaddy Commercial=GOAT who got his fuck-wishes fulfilled by Bar Rafaeli.

RAW IS WALTER


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Why would anyone want to meet a stale fucker like John Cena


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This is why he'll never go heel. sigh.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Alright Cena... I'll give you this one.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Shield to come out and destroy those kids to be total assholes


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cena should retire from wrestling and do wishmaking full-time 

do it for the kids Cena


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I'm sorry but why the fuck does this need to be done live on Raw? I mean really? Yes, Make a Wish is great, but give me a fucking break.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Is this an Cena Appreciation episode. Fuck this


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:batista3 Dat was so cool.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*This is heartwarming, and I really, really love stuff like this, but why can't this just be up in WWE.com or something? Why live on RAW?*


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

shameful way to get corn ball cena some cheers.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The only time you'll hear cheers for cenas theme. God wwe are really trying to make him superman and liked


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Silent Alarm said:


> That GoDaddy ad, Jesus....


Missed it, what was it?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> Uh oh guys... I think it's time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fpalm


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

so that use this poor kids to come out with cena just so cena wont get boo sad wwe real sad


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

most desperate attempt to avoid the boooos

FUCK THIS COMPANY


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

if you boo me youre booing ill children!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Wow, they are parading these sick kids out there to get Cena some pop... This is absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cena isn't dropping that belt for a longgggggg time.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

wait i take that back. No. They are having Cena come out with children now? What?

que?

what is this....what is this shit?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

You know what? I know this is not the kind of stuff we all want to see on Raw but I respect the fact that their doing this for kids. There's bigger things than wrestling.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Putting this ON Raw is just a way to get fans to cheer Cena. Sad, really. I'm glad the kid is okay and everything, but lets be real.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The New Jersey crowd would be booing this:lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Is it bad i still KINDA WANNA BOO HIM? lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Ham and Egger said:


> Hard to fucking hate Cena after seeing that.... grrr


Not really


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



SpeedStick said:


> Never turning heel too many little kids love this dude



nor should he


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Watch Ryback come out and call these kids stupid.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cena shielding behind kids in order to avoid getting heat. That's low.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Have to use kids illness to get Cena cheered. Sickening.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cena using these kids as props for cheers.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Now is the perfect chance to get Ryback some major heat. Have him interrupt this.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

What? They play the emotional Cena promo right BEFORE Cena comes on to get the fans on his side? :vince


----------



## murdock1116 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Nimbus said:


> Crowd sucks toinight.


Think about what they've been dealt so far


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Do those kids have terminal illnesses?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

My favorite wrestling fan is still the evil Miz girl.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Hey guys, are you enjoying the wrestling on this wrestling show that's about wrestling?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Ham and Egger said:


> Hard to fucking hate Cena after seeing that.... grrr


It definitely isn't.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Ham and Egger said:


> Hard to fucking hate Cena after seeing that.... grrr


:vince


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This should be a dark segment


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This Make-A-Wish segment wastes my time. Switched to see Charles Barkley instead


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The only way WWE can get people not to boo Cena. Hell, I'm at home and even I couldn't think anything bad.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

The shield gonna beat up those kids?  jkjk


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Holy fuck this show is gonna be TV G tonight


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

this is why cena will never turn heel...


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Fuck! Even I can't be booing there. Good job Vince :vince5


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

OMG HE'S LEECHING OFF SICK KIDS :fpalm


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This is disgusting to watch. Awful, hate this.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

is it just me or do you want to see a shield run in now...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Why would anyone want to meet a stale fucker like John Cena


:cuss:

Don't be "that" person.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Now sick kids is sad and all that, but on a wrestling show?! Talk about money-grabbers WWE!!


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

fuck sake, bring back the fucking attitude era


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Where's Mark Henry?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

These kids are more over with the crowd than Cena. Cena using kids to steal cheers. tch tch


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

John Cena = *RESPECT *


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



CoverD said:


> I really hate John Cena, but its hard to not let that put a smile on your face...


This


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

bring ryback out and have him beat up the kids


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This is disgusting how they exploit sick kids and troops to get Cena over as a face, its not charity out of the goodness of your heart when you're visiting kids for business/PR reasons. Cena does this so he can maintain his top spot and prevent anyone else from taking it, because as long as he's doing the make a wish stuff they can't turn him heel and nobody else can take that top spot.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Was this RAW taped? The crowd sounds a little fake...


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cena is such a good heel!!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Now is the perfect chance to get Ryback some major heat. Have him interrupt this.


:mark: 

But won't happen.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cena is basically using child hostages to prevent him getting booed tonight.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Really WWE? REALLY?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Is it bad that I want Shield to come out right now? :ambrose :rollins :reigns


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Wow this is fucking child exploitation.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Fuck this, I'm gonna go watch Charles Barkley hate on gay people some more.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Damn hard to boo Cena with dying kids 

LOL


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Everyone pissed because of this, you are the reason why the IWC is a joke.

Let these kids have their moments ffs.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

what...is going on.

what


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Sigh..


----------



## murdock1116 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

OMG! Lol!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

OMG


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This is why Cena will never turn heel fuck you Cena


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Three newest superstars? INDUCT THEM INTO THE HALL OF PAIN!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Is this reality ?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

lol kids dying are wwe superstars even before sting


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

WTF as good as this is that there doing this,it should be seperate from fucking raw


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Lol ;/


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

DAAAAAH ELLLLIIIMIINNAAATAAAAAAR


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

sorry, but I had to mute this


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

inb4 HHH buries Lightning Logan.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The fuck is this shit?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

He should have said Wolverine.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This company will be finished in 10years time. If this is the way it's going


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

WTF?! Fucking WWE.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



SpeedStick said:


> Never turning heel too many little kids love this dude


Which makes it even better if he turn heel. Breaking all of those little kids hear.......fuck. Thanks kid. Now I can't even make that joke.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Aww....


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

That kid's reaction was great. People crying about Make a Wish when some of the kids Cena meets don't make it. I'm loving these kids and their names. Better than the shit in NXT! :lol


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Who'd a thunk 10 years ago that the dr of thuganomics would become this.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Punter said:


> Is it bad that I want Shield to come out right now? :ambrose :rollins :reigns


I'd mark so hard if they triple power bombed the kids.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I don't think The Universe cares John fpalm Thank god I don't people to watch this shit.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Mark Henry to WSM them all because they're now WWE Superstars


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

DA E-LIM-I-NA-TOR!

:lmao


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Da Eliminator vs Nick the Stitch vs Lightning Logan

WM30, Book it Vince


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*These are the times, I wished Eric Bishoff didn't show spoilers of Mankind winning the WWF Championship.*


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Buckley said:


> Everyone pissed because of this, you are the reason why the IWC is a joke.
> 
> Let these kids have their moments ffs.


ALL OF THIS.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This is... Just... Awful


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Punter said:


> Is it bad that I want Shield to come out right now? :ambrose :rollins :reigns


NOPE.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



AmWolves10 said:


> Wow this is fucking child exploitation.


Yes, yes it is


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

DAH ELIMINATOOORRRRRRR


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Yeah, this guy aint turning heel any time soon.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Give these kids a match against The Ryback 3 vs 1

"snitches get stitches" Brocks coming for you kid


You know what these 3 kids vs 3MB book it wwe


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Remember when a kid was lucky enough to become the GM of Raw for one night?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*One of these kids will be the face of the company one day.


But seriously though, this REALLY could have just been made backstage, or off-air. rton*


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Jean0987654321 said:


> This Make-A-Wish segment wastes my time. Switched to see Charles Barkley instead


:

He gets better as the night goes on....I think he and Shaq get lit backstage haha.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



zkorejo said:


> These kids are more over with the crowd than Cena. Cena using kids to steal cheers. tch tch


First Ryder now the kids...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Any minute now...

''Sierra, Hotel, India....''


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This is cringe worthy as hell...They will do anything to get Cena some cheers. Shows you how little they have to do with 3 hours.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cena: "What superstar name did you pick?"
Guy in crowd: "Cena sucks!!!"


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Lightning Logan > Cena.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

John Cena is so sad. He's been the top babyface for 8 years and he has to get a shine off of kids with terminal
diseases. He has to use dying children like heat shields just so he doesn't get booed by every man in the audience
who has a set of dropped testicles.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Is this for REAL?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Vince is pissing himself with joy in the back :vince3


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Sadly enough all 3 of the names these kids chosen are better than all the names that came out of FCW. :lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Absolute said:


> inb4 HHH buries Lightning Logan.


:lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The crowd sounds edited.


----------



## Montel V. Porter (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I mean, if you're really hating on this segment, you don't have a soul.

They are children.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Theproof said:


> You know what? I know this is not the kind of stuff we all want to see on Raw but I respect the fact that their doing this for kids. Theirs bigger things than wrestling.


Thank you for having some perspective. It's not what I stayed up for till 2 AM, but good for them. I'm not hating on some sick kids. Can't. Won't.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Nick the stitch to turn heel and woop Cena's ass.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

THIS IS NOT NEEDED ON A FUCKING LIVE RAW TELECAST.

If anything it's fucking disgraceful, these kids are simply being used to get Cena cheered and to make the WWE look good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

OMG. Is this really still on?


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I was really hoping for a second that last kid was going to say Hulk Logan!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Okay kiddies, get off stage so the fans can boo Cena :lmao

You know..ONE way Cena could really turn heel is to do something against some of these kids! LOL


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Why the fuck is this happening right now?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The emotion the granger.


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Silent Alarm said:


> Any minute now...
> 
> ''Sierra, Hotel, India....''


The Shield Vs 3 ill kids in a TABLE LADDERS AND CHAIRS MATCH :vince


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

You all know damn well Punk would have been interrupted this, LOL.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

"I've got a feeling you guys can get loud."

-Camera pans to the people not giving a shit.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Run Eliminator Run before Teddy Long puts you in Tag Team match Playa


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Really tempted to Play Black Ops 2 instead of watching this


----------



## CheckMate1337 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Annihilus said:


> This is disgusting how they exploit sick kids and troops to get Cena over as a face, its not charity out of the goodness of your heart when you're visiting kids for business/PR reasons. Cena does this so he can maintain his top spot and prevent anyone else from taking it, because as long as he's doing the make a wish stuff they can't turn him heel and nobody else can take that top spot.


Oh shut up or just change the channel.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Proud that the usual 40 percent that boo Cena are keeping quiet and cheering the kids.

Love or hate Cena, gotta respect the man.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I'm fine with the kids, this will be one of the happiest days of their life. I'm gunna be mad if they book Cena to beat the shield tonight just to make the kids happy though. And I want the Shield to lose eventually....just not to him.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

HEELS ARE FOR CANCER !


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

And fuck you Columbus, Ohio


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



kokepepsi said:


> lol kids dying are wwe superstars even before sting


Omg, I feel so horrible laughing at that... :lmao


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:brock to F5 all of these kids


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Shut the hell up Cena.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Skybs said:


> *One of these kids will be the face of the company one day.
> 
> 
> But seriously though, this REALLY could have just been made backstage, or off-air. rton*


Or on the WWE mobile app :cole3


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

How can people on here talking trash about this segment. These kids are dying and you sit here talking shit. Who gives a shit if there favorite wrestler is John Cena?


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I'm really happy these kids get to experience this. I am sorry it seems to be bothering so many of you.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The first kid was awesome


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Okay that was bad, the 'crowd' gets louder but they show the section of 20 year olds with their arms folded


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Bearodactyl said:


> Thank you for having some perspective. It's not what I stayed up for till 2 AM, but good for them. I'm not hating on some sick kids. Can't. Won't.


Finally, someone with some sense!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:lmao

Cole laughing at that kid who said DA ELIMINATOR


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

If this crowd had any class they'd have a chant of 

NICK-THE-STITCH!
CE-NA-SUCKS!


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

WM took a shit on me with Cena winning at WM and that whole ending, but this just ripped my heart out. Fuck this.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Just turn heel Cena dammit


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*Lighting Logan vs John Cena - Wrestlemania XXXVIII the passing of the torch


:russo*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Fucking Cena...exploiting sick kids for cheers :lmao

But hey...gotta admit..he's a good guy GRRRR


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Really, though, this should have been pre or post-show.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

why dont they just come out and say cheer cena,cause its so blatant that there trying to do anything to get people to cheer him


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

It kool that these kids get to meat cena but did this shit have to be on raw still it not gonna make me like cena


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Now lets get 3MB to job to these kids.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Those kids will be jobbing on Superstars within a month. No mic skills or charisma.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

If this segment ends with Shield triple power bombing them I will never say a bad word again about WWE. THAT would have been the real Superstar experience.


----------



## Equilibrium (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Marking for Nick the Stitch.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Stop I can't take it anymore reading the posts about this segment it's too funny


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ive seen enough of Cole ffs.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Don't be such cynical cunts, that was nice. Even if Cena is cheesy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cena is a true hero. Helping kids and curing breast cancer and what not.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Even with sick children, with the crowd finally not booing Cena, he still can't get a larger pop than The Rock on his off nights.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Jesus Christ, is it WWE Appreciation Night tonight?


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Wouldn't surprise me the only thing keeping Cena from going heel is all the pussy he gets from the moms of Make a Wish kids.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

how did the raw start? what was the first segment before cena ad >.<


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Wait why is this bothering people? This 3 kid wanted to be WWE superstar for a day


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So WWE is using kids to shield Cena from the boos.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Orton shaved his beard... Heel time.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Now grace us with a heel turn Orton


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Inb4 Orton defeats Wade Barrett.

:buried


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

We will now escort the kids to the back where they will be taken care of by Chris Benoit


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Da Eliminator is more over with us then Cena


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

you guys are idiots. truly. then you wonder why no one takes the IWC seriously. Cena does great things for these kids and you find a way to hate on him for it.

get a life.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

They went to a commercial, THEY WENT TO A COMMERCIAL LOL there wasnt even a match... AND THEY WENT TO A COMMERCIAL!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

CM Punk would of so interupted this for cheap heat


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*Orton! :mark: :mark:*


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I'm glad the crowd respected that. You're a proper bad knob if you boo there. Forget Cena for a minute. That was about the kids. Glad they had a moment they'll never forget.


----------



## Evilpengwinz (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

SAVE US ORTON. rton


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Will these kids be fighting in a handicap match then?..

I'm going to hell


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Skybs said:


> *Lighting Logan vs John Cena - Wrestlemania XXXVIII the passing of the torch
> 
> 
> :russo*


WOW! im done for the night. The IWC is just mental LOLLLLLL


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Its too bad they didint also have that kid that wanted to meet Daniel Bryan


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

We go from a Make a Wish segment with dying kids to a viper who has anger issues who's punted people in the head.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Could I get an actual wrestling match? There has been no wrestling nor am I entertained.

S :mark:


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

missed the first 20 any thing decent happen


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Now just think; they could have taped that after the show and aired it on WWE.com. Instead, they would rather spend 10-15 minutes of Raw with this promo to try and make Cena look like a good guy.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



nikola123 said:


> how did the raw start? what was the first segment before cena ad >.<


Big E, Zeb and Ricardo in a Winner Picks ER Stipulation (Ricardo rolled up Zeb For the win)


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The kid who said he was gonna be the Eliminator already has better mic skills then most of the roster.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Ratman said:


> How can people on here talking trash about this segment. These kids are dying and you sit here talking shit. Who gives a shit if there favorite wrestler is John Cena?


It's not about that. I hope that was the happiest moment of those kids lives, but they're simply being used to get Cena cheers and to make the WWE look like saints and that is both disgraceful and pathetic.

This sort of stuff doesn't need to be done during a live wrestling telecast. End of.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

As much as I get tired of John Cena and WWEs attempt at going more mainstream by using Make A Wish, Cena really is a Champ for doing this for kids.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I wanted one plant kid for Mark Henry to destroy and yell "That's what I do"


----------



## xvaj (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

ryback teaming up with cena against the shield? is this a joke...everyone know the outcome already. Putting 2 guys who are going at each other at ER as partner against the shield is the worst idea..and i know its going to be boring.. another win for the shield.


----------



## Itzvan (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Just me who was praying for the shield to come out..


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Who has booked this shit


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Shaddw said:


> :brock to F5 all of these kids


:lmao

And then after that BLAGH!!!!!!


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Montel V. Porter said:


> I mean, if you're really hating on this segment, you don't have a soul.
> 
> They are children.


_We_ don't have a soul? Lol, what about the WWE? That segment was nothing but a shameless exploitation. It was nothing more than an attempt to keep the boos away from Cena.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Brown Horatio said:


> missed the first 20 any thing decent happen


Fuck all


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:lol People trying to censor other people's opinion on the internet :lmao

PS I'm so watching Fast 6


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Fast & Furious 43 looks _turrible_.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cool stuff for the kids (still think it should of took place before Raw) but holly shit Raw is off to a terrible start. :lmao


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Man, I just turned on the TV and saw that, and sadly the first thing that came to mind was, "I bet the IWC is shitting on dying kids just cause Cena is there."

Fucking stupid.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

ANOTHER MOVIE WITH THE ROCK


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Why was that shit actually ON RAW? Why not do it before or after the show? It's clear what the WWE are trying to do here, and if you can't see that, you're an idiot.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



checkcola said:


> Really, though, this should have been pre or post-show.


If it was your kid would you want him in front of a full crowd or people just filing in/walking out the door?


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Brown Horatio said:


> missed the first 20



No you didn't.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Randy Orton vs Antonio Cesaro - I swear if they do this match for the millionth time, then people gonna get punted!


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Pronk25 said:


> you guys are idiots. truly. then you wonder why no one takes the IWC seriously. Cena does great things for these kids and you find a way to hate on him for it.
> 
> get a life.


the thing is the 2 should be seperate,all there doing is using the kids to get cheers for cena


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

was terrified Cena was going to give that kid a heart attack


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



GonGetGot said:


> We will now escort the kids to the back where they will be taken care of by Chris Benoit




I already knew I was going to hell but laughing at this seals the deal


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Brown Horatio said:


> missed the first 20 any thing decent happen


Comedy match with a few decent bits, I suppose. 

Corporate Cena and corporate wwe stuff.

So, basically, hr one has been a throw-away so far.


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

man, why the fuck do i watch this shit

i feel like a sped


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

PEDIGREE TO LIGHTNING LOGAN THROUGH A TABLE BAH GAWD


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Another Dwayne movie :rock4


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Another movie that's gonna get ruined my Dwayne's shitty acting.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Da Vipah against Big Show again I reckon.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I think the sad thing is that I was honestly expecting 3MB to come out and job to them.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This is now and forever a kids show. Hell That's why they show that new intro Then, Now and Forever. Then it was awesome, now it sucks, it sucks forever. 







Shitty.


----------



## Swark (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I think I can't sacrifice 10 minutes of raw to make some poor kids happy.

Fucking neckbeards.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

No interruption. :vettel


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Ratman said:


> How can people on here talking trash about this segment. These kids are dying and you sit here talking shit. Who gives a shit if there favorite wrestler is John Cena?


I give a shit that I'm watching it and its not entertaining

something that should be done off air, wasnt even better for the kids as they were just nervous in front of a stadium full of people and live on tv anyway


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> CM Punk would of so interupted this for cheap heat


According to Punk that term doesn't exist


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Pronk25 said:


> you guys are idiots. truly. then you wonder why no one takes the IWC seriously. Cena does great things for these kids and you find a way to hate on him for it.
> 
> get a life.


And you get mad about some people on the internet making fun of your hero. Some people think they do that shit with Cena just to get him cheered, I don't really think that but if people want to believe it they're allowed to. No one takes the IWC seriously except for you, obviously.

get a life.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Dunmer said:


> The kid who said he was gonna be the Eliminator already has better mic skills then most of the roster.


LOL! This


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Brown Horatio said:


> missed the first 20 any thing decent happen


Nothing other than the introduction of a new superstar "The Eliminator", who was pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

nobodys "hating on the kids" we're hating on Cena and WWE for exploiting them, if you can't see what they're doing you're a fucking idiot: Cena doing all the make-a-wish stuff makes it impossible for WWE to turn him heel, which makes it impossible for anyone else to take his spot as the top face of the company. It's a cold, caluculated political power move by Cena. It's all for business purposes, 100%. 

Case in point: When was the last time WWE ever something for kids/troops/etc without cameras rolling?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Natsuke said:


> Man, I just turned on the TV and saw that, and sadly the first thing that came to mind was, "I bet the IWC is shitting on dying kids just cause Cena is there."
> 
> Fucking stupid.


No one's shitting on the kids at all you fucking moron. Get off your high horse.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

It was a nice segment for those kids, but it being on TV and not a dark segment of sorts, even in between commercials, shows just how little star power WWE have and how they're trying to desperately fill the time.

Wait, they have an IC Champion? Jeez, not like they could fill one of these open segments with a feud around that, could they? And I'm not talking about some random 5 minute match where the champ loses, I'm talking a legit feud, built with a promo/brawl/beatdown.

Not trashing the segment itself, it was nice and nice of Cena/Vince to do that for them. Just didn't have any place on TV imo. Then again considering the present day product, maybe it does.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Dunmer said:


> The kid who said he was gonna be the Eliminator already has better mic skills then most of the roster.


:lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Amber B said:


> Watch Ryback come out and call these kids stupid.


He should've.


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

this shit is fucking gay.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Good Night everybody. I hope you will enjoy the rest of RAW. :jpl


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



O Fenômeno said:


> According to Punk that term doesn't exist


Well CM Punk is wrong as the IWC is right


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Asenath said:


> Fast & Furious 43 looks _turrible_.


But......but......it has tanks. TANKS.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So how many movies does the rock have for this year? 2 or 3 million?


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Rhodes got a jobber entrance, f*ck this!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

ORTON JOBBER ENTRANCE :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Orton doesn't even get an entrance?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Turn the TV back on to see Cody Rhodes. Not bad.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cody with the jobber intro UGH


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Jobber entrance for the viper.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Oh, Eliminator is over?

:HHH2

What time is it?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

They never show entrances anymore.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:mark: rton vs :cody


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Jobber entrance for Orton, but him vs Rhodes will be good


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> Its too bad they didint also have that kid that wanted to meet Daniel Bryan


ikr.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cody!! With dat GOAT stache!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> Its too bad they didint also have that kid that wanted to meet Daniel Bryan


Of course not. Daniel Bryan isn't their top face who is constantly booed.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Annihilus said:


> nobodys "hating on the kids" we're hating on Cena and WWE for exploiting them, if you can't see what they're doing you're a fucking idiot: Cena doing all the make-a-wish stuff makes it impossible for WWE to turn him heel, which makes it impossible for anyone else to take his spot as the top face of the company. It's a cold, caluculated political power move by Cena. It's all for business purposes, 100%.
> 
> Case in point: When was the last time WWE ever something for kids/troops/etc without cameras rolling?


Exactly.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Mustache? Check. Jobber entrance? check.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The Wandering Randy Orton just wandered into a match with a former ally for no good reason.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Dear god, those women in the audience sound a bit thirsty


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

That pose by Orton on the turnbuckle no matter how many times I see even after all these years I get hard.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Boy, Cody is really a lowly jobber since getting that facial hair.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Why are they gotta bury Cody?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cody with a jobber entrance? are u fucking serious? :angry:


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cody Rhodes jobbing mode activated.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Just bring the Shield on stage


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice a Legacy match!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Two weeks in a row Randy has shaved. WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

WTF...Orton has one of the best entrances and he is cut :lol

Their are about 5 guys fans still pop for...he is one of them smh...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*Damn, Orton looks 10 years younger with his beard shaved, and slightly bigger hair than usual. Should just keep this look.*


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Interesting seeing orton vs cody! something different.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So much LOL. Cody and Orton BOTH get jobber entrances for this random ass match. But their fathers are both Hall of Famers. Dat common denominator.

Show incoming.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Jobber entrances for everyone!! :vince5


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Rhodes face and Orton heel would be so much better


----------



## CheckMate1337 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

All the people shitting on the kids are just jealous that even with their debilitating ,they're still in better shape than all of you.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Randy Savage chants?!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



NathWFC said:


> No one's shitting on the kids at all you fucking moron. Get off your high horse.


I think you and I are reading the wrong forum.

Scroll back every page and tell me if the words "kids" "exploitation" and "Cena" don't appear.

Like, come on. Charity and good will no longer exists cause god forbid somebody doesn't act as a bad guy.

*looks at your sig*

*Oh well that explains a shitton of stuff.*


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Jmacz said:


> Two weeks in a row Randy has shaved. WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?!?!?!?!?!


How about a little heel turn? :vince5


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

IMO I think the best part of the nights gonna be those 3 kids saying their CAW names on national TV. You just know that's their superstar's name in WWE 13. :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cody Rhodes  when will he ever get pushed. Guy goes up and down so much.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Dear god, those women in the audience sound a bit thirsty


Well, it is Ohio.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I'm actually quite a fan of Coby's theme music, so this is sad.

Also, I hate it when former allies have a match and their history not be mentioned.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Randy has shaved this means hes going heel


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Fun Fact: My High School, Sprayberry, is direct rival with Rhodes' Lassiter and I met him once at a football game


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Somewhere backstage, Ted DiBiase has his head in his hands, wondering where it all went wrong.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



CheckMate1337 said:


> All the people shitting on the kids are just jealous that even with their debilitating ,they're still in better shape than all of you.


Not for long.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This is another Smackdown match....


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

i feel like a sped watching this 

*FUCKING BULLSHIT*

Why has the target audience become 7 year old autistic kids?

What the fuck happened to wrestling.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

shouldn't a match between two former stablemates get some build up? Not just be a no-entrance curtain jerker match?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I bet there's a bunch of superstars in the back who are more than happy to be these kids' make-a-wish.
Problem is that WWE only promotes Cena as the "only one" who cares to do that kind of stuff.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Skybs said:


> *Damn, Orton looks 10 years younger with his beard shaved, and slightly bigger hair than usual. Should just keep this look.*


I just noticed that. I agree 100%


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

WWE are such shameless fucks. "Cena grants wishesss" "CEna does charity" so?.. what the fuck do I do about it? Shame on them using charities and sick kids to support their failed top babyface. If one is doing something good (charities and stuff) they should keep it to themselves. WWE just shamelessly tells the world to gain sympathy and goodwill.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Dem dropkicks.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Punter said:


> Somewhere backstage, Ted DiBiase has his head in his hands, wondering where it all went wrong.


I feel so sorry for Ted


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Next to AJ Styles & Okada, Orton's got one of the nicer dropkicks


----------



## Equilibrium (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

PUSH LIGHTNING LOGAN.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I'm tried of hearing JBL's stock Randy quotes.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Oh i wonder who is gonna win this match ? fpalm


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Lmao ya are some fool with the kids comment


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The kids got an entrance but Orton and Cody didn't. Hell Ricardo got an entrance. This jobber entrance shit is ridiculous. You have three hours so stop acting like you are short on time.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Orton looks huge.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

KICK OUT AT ONE


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

No :sandow with Rhodes


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

c'mon, it's an orton match... chant something


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Hey...if you dick suck Cena on twitter WWE may show it!!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Equilibrium said:


> PUSH LIGHTNING LOGAN.


:HHH2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

+1 on Orton looking younger...

Yeah guys the whole "kids" stuff is the reason why Cena just wont turn heel anytime soon...who else could be an ambassador to kids as good as him in the WWE? :vince


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Crowd sucks


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Loving this match


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Since XFace is here..

I was telling my mother "I pray these kids choose Chris Benoit as their superstar names" and she was like "... No." :lmao


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Chan Hung said:


> +1 on Orton looking younger...
> 
> Yeah guys the whole "kids" stuff is the reason why Cena just wont turn heel anytime soon...who else could be an ambassador to kids as good as him in the WWE? :vince


Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Beat him down Cody!!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Seriously fuck off lawler


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I hate how canada is 15 min behind because of the stupid fucking preshow


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Buckley said:


> Orton looks huge.


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I need some JR commentary right about now


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

You know what? I take it back. Fuck these meaningless matches featuring interchangeable mid-carders. Bring back Nick The Stitch.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Just noticed Cody has Knee Pads

Mind = blown


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Wow, Cody was actually getting some pretty good heat right there,


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I'd love to see a Cody upset just for something different.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Lawler needs to SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Orton is so boring and it seems they always give him the longest matches on Raw

WhY???


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Orton grown his hair? :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Dec_619 said:


> Seriously fuck off lawler


But...but...he's a Hall of Famer! :vince4


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I miss masked Cody Rhodes. He was cool as fuck wrestling in suits and the paper bags... Not this mustauche douche bag who's friend with another jobber.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:lmao Crowd is completely dead.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Natsuke said:


> I think you and I are reading the wrong forum.
> 
> Scroll back every page and tell me if the words "kids" "exploitation" and "Cena" don't appear.
> 
> ...


Again, you are a moron. People pointing out these kids being blatantly exploited and used isn't "shitting" on them at all, it's pointing out fact. Not a single person has said a bad word against the kids themselves.

I hate John Cena the wrestling character and the wrestling politician, but I respect what he does for kids like those and how much it means to them, but it doesn't need to be done live on Raw and the only reason it was, was to get cheap cheers for Cena. My opinion on segments like that would be the same regardless of who was a part of it.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Are the commentators really talking about rock hudson and errol flynn?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Australian said:


> Oh i wonder who is gonna win this match ? fpalm


"from outta nowhere!"

Yep, even commentator's don't give a shit about this. Every now and then they take a break from their jokes to call a spot in the match.


----------



## The People's Champ (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

New Jack said it, Vince killed wrestling. Its over fellas, its over.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

LOL at the kiddies chanting RKO


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Did orton just say "what you trying to do, come on"?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Commentary is shit tonight.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

WHY DOES THE CROWD SOUND SO EDITED? :lol Isn't this shit live?

Or is their alot of women/kids in the audience more than usual? I've been so used to the london/NY-NJ crowd tbh.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Pretty good match.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Eulonzo said:


> Since XFace is here..
> 
> I was telling my mother "I pray these kids choose Chris Benoit as their superstar names" and she was like "... No." :lmao


Lol i wonder if they would be allowed...like who would say no to a sick kid...


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Orton five moves of doom coming


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



checkcola said:


> I'm actually quite a fan of Coby's theme music, so this is sad.
> 
> Also, I hate it when former allies have a match and their history not be mentioned.


Cole name dropped Legacy and Ted DiBiase?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Monday Night Raw said:


> Did orton just say "what you trying to do, come on"?


I guess after Cody randomly put his hands around Orton's waist for some reason.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



zkorejo said:


> WWE are such shameless fucks. "Cena grants wishesss" "CEna does charity" so?.. what the fuck do I do about it? Shame on them using charities and sick kids to support their failed top babyface. If one is doing something good (charities and stuff) they should keep it to themselves. WWE just shamelessly tells the world to gain sympathy and goodwill.


You're really going to shit on a company that endorses a charity? Look at the NFL, NBA and damn near every company in the planet, they all make their charity work publicly recognized. Doing so alerts people to the charities and how they can do their party to help.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Randy looks hung over clean shaven.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Man I forgot how terrible Cole is


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

jbl must be dying inside putting orton over.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

These two should've had a real serious feud sometime ago, along with Teddy jr


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*It never ceases to amaze me how irrelevant yet ridiculously over and cheered Orton still is. *


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

'I like when he gets that sick smile'

Remember that when he turns heel and Cole says 'I hate that sick smile'


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Eulonzo said:


> WHY DOES THE CROWD SOUND SO EDITED? :lol Isn't this shit live?


yeah its weird it sounds like one of those live tv show audiences where they get told when to clap and cheer etc.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Absolute said:


> Commentary is shit tonight.


Tonight??? Just tonight LOL


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Lawler needs to SHUT THE FUCK UP.


I haven't been paying attention...I've tuned him out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Nothing like a nice 10 minute commercial break to kill the momentum of a match.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



CheckMate1337 said:


> All the people shitting on the kids are just jealous that even with their debilitating ,they're still in better shape than all of you.


:HHH2


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Decent match but a bit pointless.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

THE PERFECT SPORTS ENTERTAINER :vince3


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Good match so far. Too bad its not for a Title or something :vince


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Dat intense moment with Randy & Cody before commercial break. :datass

Reminds me of when Orton did that weird taunt to CM Punk after he punted Mason Ryan or Joe Hennig that one time.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

so pretty sure Cena is not wrestling because all this screams desperate filler


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Commerial break for this boring and predictable match?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Skybs said:


> *It never ceases to amaze me how irrelevant yet ridiculously over and cheered Orton still is. *


I know, right? And it's not even like he's putting in any effort. Arrive, phone it in, leave.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> I guess after Cody randomly put his hands around Orton's waist for some reason.


Yep, orton looked sick :lmao


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Why does Randy Orton not wake up one today, tell the company to f*ck itself and leave. The company sucks, there not using him correctly and he probably doesnt need the money nor want to travel that schedule. If I was Orton, id leave asap.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:clap This match. Finally Rhodes is not in one featuring the two fat men


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Anybody else hungry for some Sonic?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

ORTON SLITHERING


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



alrudd said:


> Decent match but a bit pointless.


Random filler matches with no storyline/feud/point attached.

(Y)


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



XFace said:


> Lol i wonder if they would be allowed...like who would say no to a sick kid...


They're probably too young to know who he is.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



shutupchico said:


> jbl must be dying inside putting orton over.


"Randy's like the perfect sports-entertainer!" :lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Fucking eh..


----------



## The People's Champ (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This might be the night I walk away from raw for a few years again. Its just done, the glory days are over. And it ain't getting better.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

HANGOVER 3


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



CheckMate1337 said:


> All the people shitting on the kids are just jealous that even with their debilitating ,they're still in better shape than all of you.


:aries2

Not sure if serious...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

They must not have anything planned for hr1 if this filler match is going on through commercial.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Make_The_Grade said:


> Anybody else hungry for some Sonic?


I'm thinking about getting some after I see this Fast and Furious movie.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Does the world really need another The Hangover? Didn't the first one insult our intelligences enough?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

A bit trivial, but this was the first time I've noticed a difference in Orton's physique. Looks like he put on a little weight.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:ex: I can't wait for that movie.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Raw, Fast 6, Hangover 3.

The night of a 1000 shit franchises.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The People's Champ said:


> New Jack said it, Vince killed wrestling. Its over fellas, its over.


And New Jack kills wrestlers.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

LOUISIANA FAST


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Is there a gayer word out there than "sports-entertainer?" Fuck.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Emerald Flow said:


> Random filler matches with no storyline/feud/point attached.
> 
> (Y)


Makes sense for a random Raw with no storyline/feud/point attached.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



wrestle_champion said:


> They're probably too young to know who he is.


True.

This is a good match, doe. Not gonna lie.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> :clap This match. Finally Rhodes is not in one featuring the two fat men


Maybe later when Sandow appears




Knocked his tooth out with a shot to the back to the head? okay


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

They should have an entire show dedicated to bullshit so it doesn't have to take up 2 1/2 hours of a 3 hour show.

All i want to see is Ryback fuck some shit up.

God fucking damnit.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Don't worry guys, theres always NXT


...and ROH...:datass


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

commercial for Suits coming back>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Raw


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I think moon moon is booking this shit.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

It's amazing to see what Randy Orton's become since WM25


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Asenath said:


> Does the world really need another The Hangover? Didn't the first one insult our intelligences enough?


(Y)


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Orton with grown hair is so awesome. :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

By god JR his tooth his tooth got kicked out of his mouth by god!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



TehJerichoFan said:


> A bit trivial, but this was the first time I've noticed a difference in Orton's physique. Looks like he put on a little weight.


Hopefully this is a step in the right direction. Sleazy, chubby Randy was the only tolerable Randy. Give him a comedy partner, I could maybe tolerate it.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The People's Champ said:


> This might be the night I walk away from raw for a few years again. Its just done, the glory days are over. And it ain't getting better.


Took you that long to notice? lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

why is rhodes just not letting Orton get counted out, its not like this is a title match


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Kick his ass, Cody! DON'T JOB!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This shit is so awful....Hopefully it improves by the Summer.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

this is a good match, shame they had to cut to commercial break in the middle of it


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

That makes no sense, why not just win via count out?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Anybody know when we can expect 'Taker and the Shield?


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

What happens if John Cena even gets a _hint_ of boos tonight? What's on the schedule next week? Cena to come out with starving African children?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

is it just me or does randy look about 5 years younger than his usual self for some reason


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Worthless, boring, shit filler match.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Asenath said:


> I know, right? And it's not even like he's putting in any effort. Arrive, phone it in, leave.



The women like him more than Cena. The kids like him. And smarks tend to like him because he's not Cena.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Skybs said:


> *It never ceases to amaze me how irrelevant yet ridiculously over and cheered Orton still is. *





Asenath said:


> I know, right? And it's not even like he's putting in any effort. Arrive, phone it in, leave.


TBH, I think that helps some guys. The guy(s) stop giving a fuck and starts doing whatever they like, and the crowd somehow digs it.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Back from my facepalming session (lulz). What'd I miss?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*Thought the crowd was chanting "Ba-tis-ta!" for a second :side:*


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

God I miss Punk.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I'm shocked it's getting this much time.


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I don't understand why they don't just use orton in a feud or something.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



SASpurs2120 said:


> You're really going to shit on a company that endorses a charity? Look at the NFL, NBA and damn near every company in the planet, they all make their charity work publicly recognized. Doing so alerts people to the charities and how they can do their party to help.


Asking for help is understandable. Breast Cancer awareness program was understandable. Help for other natural disasters is understandable. What they did was not asking for help for anything. I dont have a problem with charities. I have a problem with them flaunting their charities and make a wish granting wishes to make themselves and Cena look like saints.


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Anyone hear that Batista chant just now?


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ugh I hate matches like these. No storyline and a new, potential future maineventer loses to a veteran. UGH


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cody with the Goldust punch.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

hear that crowd? sounds like a bunch of 2 year olds.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Absolute said:


> Anybody know when we can expect 'Taker and the Shield?


Shield is probably in the main event. They're facing Ryback and Cena. I don't think Taker is here tonight.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Rhodes with DAT paying homeage to brother.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Shame they've thrown Legacy history under the rug. Teddy jr should've been having storied feuds with both these guys


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

God, I remember when Cody had those shitty attires with no knee pads and looked like a 17 year old boy.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

What went wrong with Orton? i remember this guy used to be top 2, now hes stuck in the midcard.


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



GOD said:


> hear that crowd? sounds like a bunch of 2 year olds.


Fuck.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Lol those kids got entrances and orton didn't logan needs to be push to the mainevent


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Eulonzo said:


> I'm shocked it's getting this much time.


Ortons matches always get this long, they seem to go on forever. At least when he faced Sheamus the night after WM the crowd match it bearable beause they were ragging on them

If you are goign to give someone a 15-20 min match on Raw whey cant the WWE let it be Daniel Bryan


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Honestly, who is Orton feuding with right now? Who is Rhodes feuding with right now? Are they feuding with each other? Or is this just a random match that someone in the back thought of at the last second? This fuckery is reaching epic proportions.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



NathWFC said:


> Again, you are a moron. People pointing out these kids being blatantly exploited and used isn't "shitting" on them at all, it's pointing out fact. Not a single person has said a bad word against the kids themselves.
> 
> I hate John Cena the wrestling character and the wrestling politician, but I respect what he does for kids like those and how much it means to them, but it doesn't need to be done live on Raw and the only reason it was, was to get cheap cheers for Cena. My opinion on segments like that would be the same regardless of who was a part of it.


Okay.. so you're mad that I said the IWC is going to shit on dying kids. The same IWC who once booed a church choir and even booed a TV promo for breast cancer because *it took up TV time in a 3 hour show and Cena was there*.

Like... I think you're angry that I'm not blaming Cena more LOL.. I don't get this.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



zkorejo said:


> Asking for help is understandable. Breast Cancer awareness program was understandable


The WWE wasn't promotng breast cancer awareness. They were promoting the Susan G Komen Foundation. Big difference.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Damn this crowd. 

Sounds like i'm sat outside the gates of my local primary school again


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I feel like they've got nothing planed for tonight.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Mid Air RKO coming


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So anyone ready for Sheamus vs Sandow? :vince


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Is Taker there tonight?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Absolute said:


> *Honestly, who is Orton feuding with right now?* Who is Rhodes feuding with right now? Are they feuding with each other? Or is this just a random match that someone in the back thought of at the last second? This fuckery is reaching epic proportions.


Big Show


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> What happens if John Cena even gets a _hint_ of boos tonight? What's on the schedule next week? Cena to come out with starving African children?


Nah, they just have him make a crippled kid walk


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Shame they've thrown Legacy history under the rug. Teddy jr should've been having storied feuds with both these guys


Well to be fair that would mean they thought Ted had charisma or could get anyone to care about his matches. Outside of that one Raw where he almost turned face he hasn't shown that.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Dunno bout you lot but i'm on the edge of my seat here to see who comes out victorious in this one.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Was totally expecting the RKO "from outta nowhere".


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Nimbus said:


> What went wrong with Orton? i remember this guy used to be top 2, now hes stuck in the midcard.


*
He will get back on top soon. 

He will. *


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

WHY IS THIS MATCH STILL ON? Nothing will come from this match!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



GOD said:


> hear that crowd? sounds like a bunch of 2 year olds.


Fuck Columbus. :no:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Punter said:


> God I miss Punk.


Say what you will about Punk, but at least he gives a damn. 

I miss him and Paul throwing the urn around like a football. Its the little things that make wrestling great.


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Absolute said:


> Honestly, who is Orton feuding with right now? Who is Rhodes feuding with right now? Are they feuding with each other? Or is this just a random match that someone in the back thought of at the last second? This fuckery is reaching epic proportions.


Thats what i said man.

Why not use them? They're good wrestlers.

They don't have to go on a 20 year world title run, but for fuck sakes use them.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Why the pointless filler matches yet no debut for someone like bray wyatt?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Orton OUT OF NO WHERE!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

dat superplex was huge!


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Jesus_Hong said:


> Is Taker there tonight?


no


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> The WWE wasn't promotng breast cancer awareness. They were promoting the Susan G Komen Foundation. Big difference.


Thank you! I'm glad that people could see that.


----------



## The People's Champ (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



xdryza said:


> Took you that long to notice? lol


I've always noticed, but at the early part of this year things were picking up to some degree I thought. Its fallen right back to pure shit for me.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

going to DAT PLACE...ugh fml


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



alrudd said:


> Dunno bout you lot but i'm on the edge of my seat here to see who comes out victorious in this one.


Me too!

I'd like for Cody to win considering it would do nothing for Orton to win.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I'm off to work. I hope y'all are in a much better mood when I return.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Man, Cody took some time to turn over on that suplex. LOL at King and them wondering how Cody kicked out of a superplex, which everyone has done in the career.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Rhodes with DAT superplex bump


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Orton's got that 2004 hairstyle back.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This has fine action and if there was a story to go with it and it happened without commercials at a PPV it would be nice, but as is, zero fucks given.
WWE books these 15 minute mid carder matches and they just wind up being boring.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*T-Bone suplex?

One more move added to the arsenal (Y)*


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



TJC93 said:


> Damn this crowd.
> 
> Sounds like i'm sat outside the gates of my local primary school again


Which City is Raw in tonight?


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Vintage Orton!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

THE VIPER IS COILED


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

ah..that's why they didn't show Cody'd entrance..so we can have more of this ...match


actually dozed off...and when I woke..I said.Are they still fighting


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Natsuke said:


> Okay.. so you're mad that I said the IWC is going to shit on dying kids. The same IWC who once booed a church choir and even booed a TV promo for breast cancer because *it took up TV time in a 3 hour show and Cena was there*.
> 
> Like... I think you're angry that I'm not blaming Cena more LOL.. I don't get this.


No, I'm mad because you're talking absolute crap. You said people were shitting on the kids, no one was doing that at all. Those of us with a brain were shitting on the segment because it was nothing more those kids being used for cheap Cena cheers and to make WWE look good.


----------



## Evilpengwinz (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

"Vintage Cole commentary" <3 JBL.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

HHAHAHAHAHHAHA JBL!!!! VINTAGE COLE COMMENATRY


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:mark:
Edit: DAMMIT


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

" With vintage Cole commentary" - JBL :lmao


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Great match.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

!!!! damn!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

NOooo So Close


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

WHAT I THOUGHT CODY HAD HIM

Now, the RKO from outta nowhere. Fucking calling this.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

MAN! I THOUGHT RHODES HAD IT


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

That was a pointless kickout.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



hazuki said:


> I feel like they've got nothing planned for this year.


fixed


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

this is a pretty solid match


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

the WWE is getting out of hand with kicking out of finishers, why is it happening in non title matches


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

outta nowhere incoming


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Awesome match!!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Was about to shit my pants thought Cody had him


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

FUCK YOU!!! WAY TO MAKE YOUR LOWER MID CARDER LOOK LIKE A CHUMP TO A HIGHER MID CARDER YOU HAVE NO PLANS FOR!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*PHEWWW. Thought that was it.

COME ON ORTON! :mark:*


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

God. Damnit.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This match still being on is more annoying than kids getting their wish granted.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I love how NONE of the announcers called that T-Bone suplex because they didn't know what to call it.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Damn that would have been perfect to push Rhodes right there


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

FUCK COODDDYYYYYYY GOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Well whatever then.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Dammit. If Cody beat Orton clean there I would of flipped shit.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

LMFAO JBL pointing out Cole's "Vintage Orton" line


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*Over.*


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

That should've been the end of the match, Cody would've gained something from that victory, now Cody will obviously lose to a "RKO out of nowhere" and Orton gets nothing from beating him.

Apparently if you're a heel, faces can kick out of your finisher but not vice-versa. Fucking horrible WWE booking.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I seriously thought that Cody had him.

Edit: A random Matt Stiker appeared.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Really liking this match!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

That RKO though!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The VIPER strikes!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

cody should have won that


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Kinda thought Rhodes would take it there 

But yep Random RKO


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

From out of No.... Mid AIR!


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

WHAT A FUCKING MATCH


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

FROM OUTTA NOWHERE!! yet again of course. 

Rhodes deserved the win. Period.


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

out nowhere of


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:cole3 The RKO! From out of midair! ...It's just not the same :cole1


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Orton in shock RKO "out of nowhere" win in meaningless match.

Zzzzzzzz.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

ORTON AND CODY RHODES! BOTH PUTTING IT ALL ON THE LINE! BOTH GOING *ALL OUT*! IN A BRUTAL SHOWDOWN THAT NO ONE WILL REMEMBER OR TALK ABOUT IN A WEEK'S TIME!

HUGE WIN FOR ORTON!

YES LAWLER! IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

DAMMIT. Oh well, it still was a good match


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Great match right there.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Obvious, but good match. Hopefully Cody impresses enough to get a push for once?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Called the fucking PREDICTABLE Mid-Air RKO win.
Good match, but just let Cody have it damnit.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Decent match


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

RKO OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

That was a fantastic match.


----------



## WolfyGC (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

there we go


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*YES, Orton wins.
*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I'll admit, that RKO was pretty sweet


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Those two just had a really good TV match, love Rhodes saying Legacy is over :lmao

Randy is over as shit, my God give this guy a meaningful feud.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Jesus_Hong said:


> Which City is Raw in tonight?


Columbus


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

DASHING would have won that match.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

go away matt striker


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Orton wins, which means I can also go to sleep.

INTERVIEW? :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Sigh.. now that "out of no where" is making me want to change the channel...


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

RKO the Striker


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

I thought orton was gonna put over the young guy. Should've known better.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I847 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Never seen an RKO outta mid-air before :russo


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

From out of nowh.........well let's face it, what was Cody going for?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

ok that was pretty fucking lame seeing cody just jump and dive head first to get hit


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Push Cody Rhodes PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I fucking hate Matt Striker. His ass has to go.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

That was a surprisingly good match. But, theres no damn story behind it when there should be... oh well. People were really invested in Legacy


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

That was a good ass match.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

THAT was a good match. Orton got the win, but nice to see Cody get some offense in, and not get squashed.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Not RKO out of nowhere, Matt Striker OUT OF NOWHERE!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Despite losing, I felt Rhodes got a bit more over for that.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Yeah ok Orton. Get off the mic.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Big Show storyline advancement. UGH


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



TripleHsNose said:


> Orton's got that 2004 hairstyle back.


He needs this old hairstyle back.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Fucking great match!!! Gotta admit, i'd love to see a rematch with Cody and Orton!!

Cody definitely impressed me tonight.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

When a young talent like Cody Rhodes is buried by a guy like Orton(who hasn't done shit in recent years), you can tell the sad state of affairs in the WWE.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Punter said:


> RKO OUTTA NOWHERE


:bosh what the hell? :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

WWE: Fuck the future


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

THAT WAS AN AMAZING COUNTER BY CODY :datass

AND THE FUCKER LOST. :no:


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

lol haunted.... it happened 3 weeks ago. By WWE's standards that was last year.


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

OUT OF SOMEWHERE


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

God Damnit yes!!! There it is


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Wow...Just keep burying good talent WWE. Good job!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:cody :buried


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

What the fuck is wrong with you Orton. Rhodes was obviously going to give you a handshake after that great match.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Since when have there been post match interviews? :rogan


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*Poor Cody :lol*


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Oh boy a heel turn is comming


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

And another burial just to make sure you realize that no heels other than Ryback and the Shield are relevant.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

there really have no idea what they are doing with orton.

PLEASE HIRE REAL WRITERS.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Instincts of a champion, eyes of a date rapist. 

RANDY ORTON.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Hawkke said:


> Sigh.. now that "out of no where" is making me want to change the channel...


He said out of mid air.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

"*haunted* by that moment" :lol:lol talk about wrong choice of words from striker there, you would have thought that orton was involved in a car crash or something


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

DAT Burial 

Rhodes deserves better than this.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Seriously Orton should be in Cena's spot :side:


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Attack?


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

HE'S NEVER FELT SO *EXTREME*!!!

:: proceeds to pose like a woman ::


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

at least cody didn't get squashed


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ugh @ that old bitch screaming repeatedly.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Both had boob jobs?


Total Divas on Es?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



VintageOrton said:


> Not RKO out of nowhere, Matt Striker OUT OF NOWHERE!


:russo


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

do they have matching boobs now


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cody Rhodes NOOOO!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

fuckin hotties


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> :bosh what the hell? :lmao


It's Japanese. There needs to be no further explanation.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Whose dicks did they have to suck to get a reality show?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



kobra860 said:


> He needs this old hairstyle back.


lol now you're talking OLD SCHOOL :

Bring back his original theme too 

FUCKKKK THESE TWINS ARE FINE!! LUCCKY CENA AND BRYAN


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

TITS.

:mark:


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Bellas look amazing tonight.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:kobe4 Twins


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cody should of won.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

God I love The Bellas. So fucking hot.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Nice boob bounce, which ever bella that is


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

DIVA'S MATCH, YES!

Kill me now.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Bryan is one lucky guy :bryan


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Panther said:


> When a young talent like Cody Rhodes is buried by a guy like Orton(who hasn't done shit in recent years), you can tell the sad state of affairs in the WWE.


That was a burial? :lmao
Just a decent TV match. No shovel in sight...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I hate the divas just get rid of them completely from the company


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

NAOMI :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:lmao In what world was that even close to an actual real life conversation?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Total Divas....dafuq


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

bouncy


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Fuck this show.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Great match great crowd reaction.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

with this makeup daniel bryan girlfriend finally look like a heel


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Oh boy a Divas Match 
Time to study for my AP Chem Test


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The Absolute said:


> Whose dicks did they have to suck to get a reality show?


John Cena and Daniel Bryan.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

They look like a pair of dominatrix.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

That exposition was terrible.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Will Lesnar be there this week?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> Instincts of a champion, eyes of a date rapist.
> 
> RANDY ORTON.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Absolute said:


> Whose dicks did they have to suck to get a reality show?


Cena and Vince's


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Did someone say Divas match? Toilet time


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Absolute said:


> Whose dicks did they have to suck to get a reality show?


John Cena's in the case of one of them. Possibly both


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The Bella's are next :yes :yes :yes


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

That Imagine Dragons song is in everything


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Hopefully their show leads to WWE pushing them as the top divas.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

SD promo reminded me that brand exclusive superstars used to make the brands matter. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

My goodness, Brie Bella


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Xevoz said:


> Oh boy a Divas Match
> Time to study for my AP Chem Test


Time to go get snacks, get more beverage, watch grass grow, watch paint thin, stare vacantly at the wall, etc.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



genocide_cutter said:


> Oh boy a heel turn is comming


It sure is.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Every time I watch a Divas match these days, I wish Kharma would randomly show up, march to the ring and destroy everything in sight.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Bella time.

The *best* time.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The Bellas still aren't famous or flawless.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Smarky Smark said:


> They look like a pair of dominatrix.


I'll be their fucking SLAVE.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I'll tell you what. I know we like to joke around and laugh at this company's ineptitude, but they have really raised the bar tonight. I'm not exactly sure which RAW it was that held the title for worst episode of all time, but they have really outdone themselves. 

You actually have to *work* to put on a show this bad.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



genocide_cutter said:


> Oh boy a heel turn is comming


That is not all that will be cumming and its not a heel


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Naomi will be in action! :mark:


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The ONLY reason I'm watching this divas match is the talented Naomi. THAT'S IT. Bellas can kick fucking rocks.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Diva action coming up. Hilarity ensues.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Orton and Cody have had much better matches than that... it felt like neither got out of first gear and they both did resthold, punch, kick, stomp, etc. before the finisher fest.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



SJFC said:


> My goodness, Brie Bella


MOTHER OF GOD!!! I forgot that Daniel Bryan was actually good looking.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Does anyone know if Lesnar will be there?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

RAW needs a savior tonight


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Love the Bellas


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Divas match? I didn't sign up for this.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Absolute said:


> Every time I watch a Divas match these days, I wish Kharma would randomly show up, march to the ring and destroy everything in sight.


Everytime I do, I wish the creative team would stop sucking


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Absolute said:


> Every time I watch a Divas match these days, I wish Kharma would randomly show up, march to the ring and destroy everything in sight.


With the Bellas back and the WWE trying to bring back past divas I find this plausible.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

We really care about this stupid E bullshit


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Make_The_Grade said:


> Naomi will be in action! :mark:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I'd watch that show.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

to bad the Dudley Boys dont randomly show up in every diva match just to put em through tables


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

oh hai thar bellas :westbrook2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Total Divas.

You think Raw is fake, just you wait.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I thought it was Brie vs Naomi..not Naomi vs the ugly Bella.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*










:HHH2


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Bearodactyl said:


> That was a burial? :lmao
> Just a decent TV match. No shovel in sight...


Hey someone smart! Wouldn't most people think losing to Randy Orton is a pretty big upgrade over losing to Tons of Funk.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



RDEvans said:


> RAW needs a savior tonight


Lol


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Oh boy, A divas reality show. I can't wait to not tune in and watch.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The E Network is a complete and utter abortion.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

"We don't look like wrestlers" - The Bellas

Ladies and Gentleman wwe divas


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Personal lives? Bet they don't show Bryan or Cena


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So instead of story lines and compelling matches, the wwe decided to give them a reality show? Oh ok.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Keeping up with the WWE Divas, wonder if one of the Kardashians will cameo


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Oh shit a divas reality show? Another thing added to my "What Not to Watch" list.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This show will be on the air less than a month.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cant stand this shit anymore, this is an awful show, and the crowd isnt helping, just wow.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Man. Total Divas looks so bad. Even for reality TV shows, this looks bad.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So wait is GOAT going to be on this show. WTF is going on


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



dlb223 said:


> We really care about this stupid E bullshit


If they want to have a show that's great, but yes, fuck this overplayed segment!


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

fpalm


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



TehJerichoFan said:


>


Punks face :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Tyson kidd will get more air time on total divas this year than on raw.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

"We are powerful women". 

My sandwich won't make itself...


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Who the fuck is gonna watch that Diva shit? Really? Has everyone in the WWE lost their fucking minds?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So that's the reason why the Bella's were brought back??? I'm down with that!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Y2-Jerk said:


> "We don't look like wrestlers" - The Bellas
> 
> Ladies and Gentleman wwe divas


They don't wrestle like them either...


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Couldn't they have the ads air during ad breaks? Why have movie trailers and ads within your show. Makes you look like a fucking joke. Can't wait for Raw's rating collapse. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Dang, I need my weekly dose of Sweet T already!


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

It's about time the Bella's did the right thing and turned to the porn industry.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



zkorejo said:


> Does anyone know if Lesnar will be there?


No part-timers tonight.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



cindel25 said:


> So instead of story lines and compelling match, the wwe decided to give them a reality show? Oh ok.


Lol it's funny because WHAT DO THEY EVEN DO!?!?!? Backstage chatter and the occasional five minute "match"?

It will be the Seinfeld of reality shows. The show about nothing.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Y2-Jerk said:


> "We don't look like wrestlers" - The Bellas


Well thats because you really can't call what they do as wrestling


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

guys these are the same people that cheer for Ohio State...what do you expect from this crowd, they already suck immensely


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Naomi Datbutt is her name, right?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

That show looks ass

Speaking of ass, Naomi ... 

:datass


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

They should ditch the rest of the divas for that show, and just have it be about Bellas, Cena and Bryan. :mark:


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This show is cringe worthy from top to bottom.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Black ref, i guess we know who is winning this match


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

wtf is king going on about "i've always wanted a girlfriend with her reality show"?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

It doesn't have AJ on it so I don't care about that show.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



NathWFC said:


> No, I'm mad because you're talking absolute crap. You said people were shitting on the kids, no one was doing that at all. Those of us with a brain were shitting on the segment because it was nothing more those kids being used for cheap Cena cheers and to make WWE look good.


What a load of horse shit. You know damn well if it was a 'smark' crowd, they'd boo the crap out of the kids just cause Cena was there and you know it. Like, I'm legit shocked you'd defend that BS that far. You can direct the hate towards one thing all you want but at the end of the day people are shitting over a segment with dying kids.

Like, read my opinion: You are shitting on a kids' moment. You can explain it and call me whatever the hell you want, but that's what it is at the end of the day; people spoiling a good feeling for these kids cause "oh my god they're trying to get Cena over."

I don't know what the fuck else is needed to describe shitting on kids. I thought I was sensitive for saying what I felt but god DAMN you came along.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



SubZero3:16 said:


> MOTHER OF GOD!!! I forgot that Daniel Bryan was actually good looking.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Reality show? Meh, everyone on this earth has a reality show. 

And that Bella ass shake in their entrance. :kobe4

AND THEY GET A JOBBER ENTRANCE IN FAVOR OF THE STUPID FUNKADANCERS :kobe6


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Holy shit that couple that wears the neon pink and neon yellow jackets are in the front row on the camera side. They've been going to shows since the early 90s.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:ass Naomi


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I could give two shits about the Bellas, but i admit they're fucking hottttt  :yumm


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This shit again?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I wonder if they will do an episode about Nikki getting breast implants.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Brie, you don't pick a girl up with a sew in weave like that.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

No mention of Legacy in the Randy Orton vs Cody Rhodes match?


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

to add to this rivalry they should do a storyline with a racist ref who doesnt notice when naomi and cameron swap either


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Naomi actually a good wrestler


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:cornette :cornette :cornette


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> Lol it's funny because WHAT DO THEY EVEN DO!?!?!? Backstage chatter and the occasional five minute "match"?
> 
> It will be the Seinfeld of reality shows. The show about nothing.


Except people actually watched Seinfeld


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Shes just tore an ab muscle =/


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Dat rollup.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Why?

WHY?


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Bellas FTW! wooo


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This match was bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Aww snap...dat twin magic.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

That was quick :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Damn black ref u racist


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

its going to be one of those shows... if you know what i mean


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ahh the Small Package, the Diva's only weakness


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Rollup of Doom!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Will RAW ever have a decent divas match thats actually over 7 minutes again


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Can someone tell me why Ryan Lochte has a show?

What Would Ryan Lochte Do? I dunno...swim maybe. Look disinterested. Become a bad actor


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Well...That happened.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Fuck this show. Im out


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

All 4 of 'em are hot.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The younger, taller, stronger and more athletic wrestler loses to a roll up. Makes sense.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Black ref helping out fellow sistas.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Amazing match. *****


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Since when do heels that cheat keep losing matches by overturning the matches?

Who is booking this crap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Well, at least they were given appropriate time.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The Black ref is more entertaining than the damn divas. Give him his own reality show.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Hotdiggity11 said:


> Dang, I need my weekly dose of Sweet T already!


At this point I'd rather drink Jim Jones' Kool Aid then watch this.

Black Ref apparently knows about fake tits.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I guess black ref CAN tell the difference between The Bellas. Funny how the world works


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

* In before someone says the ref favors Naomi cuz of skin color*:russo lol jk ;D


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Oh they reversed the decision. Cool.

That matters somehow.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

DEM BOOBS BOUNCING ALL OVER THE RING.

:datass


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Black ref not playing around.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

What the fuck?! The ref didn't see anything.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



WrestlinFan said:


> Couldn't they have the ads air during ad breaks? Why have movie trailers and ads within your show. Makes you look like a fucking joke. Can't wait for Raw's rating collapse.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


surprised they're not promoting it on the app


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Wait what? finally? and all it took was two silicon balloons? lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

See I knew The brother could tell the different between Tits sizes


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Niaomi got a big booty


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Black ref changing the ending to a DQ so the black girls can win. Racist.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Just like when Nash motioned that he power bombed The Giant or was it Sid


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Black ref laying down the law. "Come here. Come here now." My man didn't even see the switch.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

KHARMA RETURN?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Great...extend this horseshit by a few more mins, why don't you?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Black Guy helping out the black chicks Huh :side:


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

King... :no:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Will RAW ever have a decent divas match thats actually over 7 minutes again


Sure, when the creative team is fired and WWE hires actual wrestlers


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Remove the Diva's division, just fucking get rid of it. No one wants to watch this shit.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Black ref shut down that racist roll up!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Will RAW ever have a decent divas match thats actually over 7 minutes again


why would you want that wit this current group?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

BLACK POWER!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



abrown0718 said:


> Can someone tell me why Ryan Lochte has a show?
> 
> What Would Ryan Lochte Do? I dunno...swim maybe. Look disinterested. Become a bad actor


this is what he would do


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

What a waste of an hour. Why am I watching this shit? I genuinely dislike every aspect of it.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Every so often WWE goes to the refs getting their stuff together storyline and then it fizzles out and refs end up as bad as before


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

SHIELD PROMO!!! YES!!


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Bah gawd the ref is racist


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Amber B said:


> Black ref not playing around.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Oh something good on raw tonight


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Naomi's body, notably her booty, is rigotdamndiculous.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Splooge.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cameron's screams might just be more cringeworthy than Kelly's.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

SHIELD :mark:


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:mark:


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The Bellas own the Funkadactyls in looks IMO.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Oh thank god! The Shield! :mark:


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I love Natalyas line during that video... How do you explain Cameron Lynn or whatever being employed then? She sure as hell can't wrestle.

Divas getting their own show on E when they are barely on RAW these days.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This has been the worst Raw, IMO, that I can remember.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

THE SHIELD THE SHIELD THE SHIELD THE SHIELD THE SHIELD THE SHIELD THE SHIELDTHE SHIELD THE SHIELD THE SHIELD THE SHIELD 

:ambrose :ambrose :ambrose :ambrose


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Fuckoff Cole there back 2 months now


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Holy shit that couple that wears the neon pink and neon yellow jackets are in the front row on the camera side. They've been going to shows since the early 90s.


There's that bloke as well dressed like an Eminem wannabe. Blue and white shirt with a red baseball cap. Although I havent seen him for a while...


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

LOL, Bellas were about to run into the mini tron


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

LOVE THE SHIELD


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLD :mark: :mark: :mark: :bateman :bateman :bateman


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Rhodes & Orton put on a good match, would like to see a feud from them sometime soon.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

YES SHIELD NEXT :mark: :rollins :ambrose :reigns


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

video packages and Cena make-a-wish...This is their idea of a "premier show?"


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Black Ref and The Funkadactylls reforming the Nation of Domination


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Darn I forgot to watch smackdown so I could see that attack on Taker


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The Shield is next. :mark:


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Which one is Cena's which one is Bryan's? And don't give me names, the uglier one with big tits, or the hotter one.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

We still have a potential Ceasaro squash match to sit through (against Sheamus maybe), the trailer for No One Lives, a possible Miz segment, Wade Barrett beating someone that doesn't matter, and the final segment with Cena, Ryback, and Shield.

Did I miss anything?


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Just got in from work what have i missed so far?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Didn't the Bellas used to have actual....finishers?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I gotta get me a copy of that Mick Foley DVD


----------



## EternalFlameFilms (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

wanna see that


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Shield coming up next:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Wait wait wait wait wait.

There's still 2 hours left?


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Dem Bellas. :faint:

Also, go Shield


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Shield Alert! Shield Alert! :mark:

But anyways, Bellas & Dactyls, fatal four way - I'll be the ref, my place.

Yup


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Punter said:


> YES SHIELD NEXT :mark: :rollins :ambrose :reigns


What the Hell!?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This show has hit rock bottom, so the only place it can go is up!! Case in point: SHIELD PROMO NEXT!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



ShadowCat said:


> Just got in from work what have i missed so far?


Nothing.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



SDWarrior said:


> This has been the worst Raw, IMO, that I can remember.


Queue the masses of morons flying in with "see you next week" etc.

Tonight really is fucking abysmal beyond description, the show has an unbelievable ability to sink to new lows every week.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



ShadowCat said:


> Just got in from work what have i missed so far?


Eh, just call your job and see if you could put in some overtime tonight.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

ambrose:reigns


:yes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Only 2 more hours of hell to go!

:mark:


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

XFace said:


> Rhodes & Orton put on a good match, would like to see a feud from them sometime soon.


Creative: A feud? What's that?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



ShadowCat said:


> Just got in from work what have i missed so far?


Eh, a long for t.v. Rhodes/Orton match, Orton remained face and went over clean.

And...

That is it, really.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

That Arby's sandwich looks like shit.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Jmacz said:


> Which one is Cena's which one is Bryan's? And don't give me names, the uglier one with big tits, or the hotter one.


Cena has the uglier one...naturally.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> We still have a potential Ceasaro squash match to sit through (against Sheamus maybe), the trailer for No One Lives, a possible Miz segment, Wade Barrett beating someone that doesn't matter, and the final segment with Cena, Ryback, and Shield.
> 
> Did I miss anything?


Unless you count R-Truth as someone that doesn't matter then there's a potential "rap" segment. :side:


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The shield next? piss break.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> this is what he would do


so basically everything I said. Can't wait to check that out ositivity


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



ShadowCat said:


> Just got in from work what have i missed so far?



Shit personified


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The Shield will attempt to save us. Rhodes/Orton was good but the rest has been awful.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Darn I forgot to watch smackdown so I could see that attack on Taker


Don't worry, they will recap it for you, in painful detail, tonight and next Friday!
:vince2:vince5


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> We still have a potential Ceasaro squash match to sit through (against Sheamus maybe), the trailer for No One Lives, a possible Miz segment, Wade Barrett beating someone that doesn't matter, and the final segment with Cena, Ryback, and Shield.
> 
> Did I miss anything?


I'm sure we are bound to see tensai and brodus unfortunately


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Got a good match and now Shield this shit has a little mileage left.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Jmacz said:


> Which one is Cena's which one is Bryan's? And don't give me names, the uglier one with big tits, or the hotter one.


Bryan has the hotter one and Cena has that who has bigger tits.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



ShadowCat said:


> Just got in from work what have i missed so far?


RR defeated Langston & Colter. The winner gets to chose the stipulation for the triple threat match at ER. Cena make a wish segment and a great match between Orton/Rhodes.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



WrestlinFan said:


> Creative: A feud? What's that?


"It's that family game show! So we need to put Team Rhodes Family and Team Orton Family together and ask them questions based on a survey of 100 people!"


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I'm so glad I don't live in USA... I would get sooooooooooo fat...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



NathWFC said:


> Queue the masses of morons flying in with "see you next week" etc.
> 
> Tonight really is fucking abysmal beyond description, the show has an unbelievable ability to sink to new lows every week.


Vince would consider that expansion


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This RAW has been harder to watch then catching this dog


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

SAVE US_SHIELD!!!


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



NathWFC said:


> Queue the masses of morons flying in with "see you next week" etc.
> 
> Tonight really is fucking abysmal beyond description, the show has an unbelievable ability to sink to new lows every week.


Why would I say that yet, I'll be hearing from you for another two hours about how you can't watch this anymore. Then we'll see you both next week.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Phillies3:16 said:


> I'm sure we are bound to see tensai and brodus unfortunately


And.........Santino :lmao

That's what i call WRASSLIN!!! :vince


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Fuck off sky


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

REALLY CUT OFF SOME OF SHIELD ENTRANCE NOW IM PISSED


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

JUSTICE


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*Shield :mark:*


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Jobber Entrance for The Shield


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

MOTHERFUCKING SHIELD :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

NO ONE worth a damn gets a full entrance. 

LIVE PROMO FROM THE SHIELD


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

They can't even time there commercials properly ffs


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

They did not just give the shield a jobbers entrance???


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Bryan D. said:


>


Actual lol'd


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Oh yes, my weekly doses of Ambrose.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

LOL at Shield getting the jobber entrance.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

they are giving the shield a jobber intro and its one of the coolest in the WWE

WTF is going on tonight


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The Shield has arrived.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Natsuke said:


> "It's that family game show! So we need to put Team Rhodes Family and Team Orton Family together and ask them questions based on a survey of 100 people!"


Dammit, don't give them ideas


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I DESPISE "Hounds of Justice" as a nickname.
Michael Cole is such an anal polyp.

:cole3


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Did I seriously just see a sign that said "I love horsemeat"?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Buckley said:


> Black Ref and The Funkadactylls reforming the Nation of Domination


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The Shield :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ambrose gracing us with his presence


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

im straight but i have a serious crush on all 3 of these guys they define cool omg i love them


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Damn what's up with these jobbers entrance? IT'S THE SHIELD!!! YOU DO NOT GIVE THEM A JOBBER ENTRANCE!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Shield get a jobber entrance?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Roman Reigns should have kept his tattoo the way it was. Looks so dumb with only one sleeve and the other arm has nothing.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Chan Hung said:


> And.........Santino :lmao
> 
> That's what i call WRASSLIN!!! :vince


dont forget about the khali kiss cam


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Unless a new face superstar comes aline that catches fire, then the shield shouldn't be beaten. There's just no face in WWE today that could do it and it not feel underwhelming.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

WOW Lawler is annoying tonight.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

When Ambrose speaks, I get horny. Is that gay?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The Shield has arrived


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*AMBROSE 
+
MICROPHONE
=
:mark:*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Scottish-Suplex said:


> Why would I say that yet, I'll be hearing from you for another two hours about how you can't watch this anymore. Then we'll see you both next week.


Yeap, still about 60 minutes too early for the "see you next weeks" :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I swear to baby Jesus. If they have HHH and the NAO face them...

Dean, you're in Ohio. Talk about your crack whore mom.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

That was the longest jobber entrance ever.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

They're still on this injustice shit


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Absolute said:


> When Ambrose speaks, I get horny. Is that gay?


No. Ambrose is known to cause instant boners upon the hearing over his voice.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Lillyart_14 said:


> WOW Lawler is annoying tonight.


Only tonight?


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ambrose shaved....looking good baby.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Oh yes, my weekly doses of Ambrose.


I hate you. :lmao


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Oh yes, my weekly doses of Ambrose.


dafuq :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

It is suprising the crowd boos the shield


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

REMEMBER??? SS.. love LOVE BEAUTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Austin to return and stunner these 3 and have a beerbath calling it now


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:lmao at that picture. left it up a tad too long though.


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

You know whats funny

*This shit is three hours long*

and it doesn't have time for entrances 

But does have time for ads, bullshit jobbers, more ads, and for some reason commentators opinions take TV time, instead of you know, in the background of the show.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:ambrose :yum:


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

If the rest of RAW was just Ambrose and Rollins talking on the mic I would be more than happy with the show.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

oh god...a flashback montage...again


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*DAMAGE!*


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Rollins has definitely improved on the mic. I'm impressed.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So is this how it's gonna be now? Promos with PP slides


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Did they show Rock in any of them photos?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Is it me, or is crowd kinda crappy? Reminds me of the Corpus Christi TNA crowd lol


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Cena to come out and end the Shield's streak by himself in a handicap match after backing himself up.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Austin to return and stunner these 3 and have a beerbath calling it now


I'd mark til next year


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Crap crowd of Cena marks tonight....fuck!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

They are just asking for it, running down Taker of all people lol


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Oh yes, my weekly doses of Ambrose.


:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Not my cousin :reigns


Think again :rock4


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> It is suprising the crowd boos the shield


Well to be fair most of the crowd sounds like they're 5 years old.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

are they really doing a recap during the shields promo


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

You Ambrose and Rollins marks creep me the fuck out.

Reigns is pretty badass though.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This is probably WWE's best feud at the moment.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



kobra860 said:


> Rollins has definitely improved on the mic. I'm impressed.


Yeah he has. He was terrible on the indies when it came to promos, but he's been doing a decent job as part of the Shield.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

They've build up this group so well. Hopefully it stays that way for a while.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Rollins did really well IMO


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I swear to God, half of Raw is just recaps of past events that we have already seen.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Why is Kane just doing nothing even though his broski got attacked?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ambrose has kind of that Brian Pillman thing going for him


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Chan Hung said:


> Is it me, or is crowd kinda crappy? Reminds me of the Corpus Christi TNA crowd lol


Can you blame them?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I will bow to you Ambrose! I'm on my knees.



Don't say it!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

There are some sick pups on this board.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*SMACKDOWN recaps on RAW? 

Did someone divide my zero?*


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

MONDAY NIGHT RECAPS


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao when people were telling me that the undertaker being attacked by the shield was after a dark match between him and ambrose


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Absolute said:


> This is probably WWE's best feud at the moment.


That's cause it's their only good feud right now.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> are they really doing a recap during the shields promo


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

3mb


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

JINDAR MAHAL!!!!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

SMH


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Dammit


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

3MB :lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Oh ffs


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

You're fucked now, Shield!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Really? 3MB


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

3MB :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Couldn't they find anyone better to kill this segment than 3MB?


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

3MB just turned face


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Why though?


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

3MB. Fail.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

the 3 man band ok i LOL'D LMAO AT THESE TROLLS


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This could get ugly...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Aesthetic Ray said:


> Can you blame them?


Good point.the show is pretty meh..but Orton vs Cody was actually alright in my view 

3MB face turn :lmao!! :vince


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Show and tell with The Shield. 


Incoming beatdown for 3MB.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

3MB :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Can't believe that the same company that did the first hour is booking the Shield.

Ugh.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

YESSSSS 3333MMMMMMBBBBB BAAAAABBBBAAYYYYYYYY


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

3MB hell yeah bayyybayyy


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:lol bless these 3mb fuckers


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

3MB with DAT face turn!!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Shield gonna get it now!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

And 3MB ruins the segment of the night, ugh GTFO


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Great. The Three Man Band jobber match that has to happen once a week.
Barf.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

lol these goofs :lmao


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Fucking lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This raw is oh boy


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Yes!!! I'm markin' out!!!


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

HEATH GOAT


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ambrose face when 3MB's music hit - "These guys?"

Jinder needs fuck off with that turban and leather.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

LOL, just lol.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:lmao fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Oh hey look, it's the 3 Mong Band.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Oh this is just great

The one thing that could put this segment over the top huh?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

What... the fuck is this?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

"You're kidding me."-JBL.

Couldn't have put it better myself.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Heel vs heel? 

That's unexpected.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

3M fuckin B :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

are they going to swap out shield vs ryback and cena for shield vs 3mb


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Slater is so fucking awesome!!! :lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

God damn it all. Can no one be cool and edgy in today's WWE? Do they not know that cool and edgy superstars make the most money?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

They're gonna die.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

OH NO


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Slater needs to go back to feuding with legends.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

LMAO. Heath Slater - "Huhhhhh UHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

TREPLE H :lol


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

3MB = Ratings


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Can 3MB get buried any deeper? Let's find out.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

3mb stayed trolling! Lol


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

They have to deal with 3 jobbers. The shield must be crapping thier pants


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Heath Slater is so funny on the mic.

"SHIELD...SHUT UP"


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Oh yes. This will make these guys looks strong.

I can't wait for Cole to tell us how amazing The Shield are as they put a hurting on the biggest jobbers in the fed.


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

"rock your face" :lol


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

LMAO 3 MAN BAND WHAT A BUNCH OF TROLLS LMAO

OMG LMAO LMAO LMAO LMAO LMAO LMAO LMAO


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

"Rock your face."

:bosh


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

3MB for the win!!! :lmao

LOL at the Fans not knowing what to do....


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

All rise the ratings.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ambrose has that "Really? 'Cause I'm about to gut you." look about him.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Heel team bashing a heel team


----------



## Shifte (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Actually like the interruption. >_>


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I don't care what ya'll say, 3MB are fucking awesome.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Seth Rollins mic work has been really impressive throughout this entire shield thing. I'd say he's silenced the nay sayers. At least, as a heel he has


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Rock your face :lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*3MB :lmao*


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Anybody see Ambrose & Reigns corpsing like crazy when Jinder said rock your face. :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Is this reality???

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

so out of all the group of guys that could have come out..you have 3MB


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

KANE :mark:


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I miss when they *KEPT THE FUCKING CAMERA STILL WHEN WRESTLING!!*!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> Can't believe that the same company that did the first hour is booking the Shield.
> 
> Ugh.


HHH must be protecting them or something.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Team Hell No ruined something for once


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So when is Team Hell No going to make the Tag Division relevant again?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

let's go Kane and Bryan!!!! :mark:

lol at Shield running away from these 2


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

FACES BEING ROCKED HEREositivity


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

AH, OK. They're using this segment to build the tag title match for Extreme Rules.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Kane...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Time to :buried the 3 Mong Band just for the hell of it. I approve.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Team Hell No :


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Poor 3mb :lmao:


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

The Shield have their patented 3-2 advantage and they still run? Why?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

SLATER ALWAYS GETTING THE BEATING.

:brock


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

3MB is getting buried so deep tonight.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

JBL - "Does everyone hate 3MB?"

Yes.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Absolute said:


> Can 3MB get buried any deeper? Let's find out.


Yes


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

lol Bryan so over.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Emerald Flow said:


> Anybody see Ambrose & Reigns corpsing like crazy when Jinder said rock your face. :lmao


Ambrose was definitely hiding his laughter.

Loud as fuck YES chants?? Can they please book the tag title match plz?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

2 3MB beatdowns?

ositivity


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

JBL: "Does everybody hate 3MB?"

YES!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Team Hell No with dat' scare


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The camera angles/etc are very odd tonight

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

JBL "does everyone hate 3mb?"
Why yes John, yes they do :lol


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Flash Funk said:


> FACES BEING ROCKED HEREositivity


Rep :lmao


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

that yes pop


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



hazuki said:


> lol Bryan so over.


Well, he is the GOAT after all.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Absolute said:


> Can 3MB get buried any deeper? Let's find out.


We're still expecting :HHH2 tonight


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Now I can turn the channel...got to see Bryan...


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

FAKE INJURY


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

GOAT! GOAT! GOAT! GOAT! GOAT! GOAT! GOAT! GOAT! GOAT!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Shield always shit themselves at Kanes pyro :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Leave it DANIEL BRYAN to bring this crowd ALIVE. WOW.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

3MB have just reached Australia in their burial.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*RYBACK :mark: :mark: :mark:*


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Team Hell No transitions between comedy jobbers and serious tag team.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Bryan having the crowd in the palm of his hands like always.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> JBL: "Does everybody hate 3MB?"
> 
> YES!


Exactly.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The Shield hasn't been afraid of these 2 guys before....


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

And a shirt change


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Them YES! chants were kind of epic, though. Not gonna lie.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

why didnt Cena get taped out before walking out with the kids


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Guess cena wont be doing anymore "heel turns"


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Yes


They'll all be crowned King Arthur.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Knaw his leg off Ryback. Just get Cena the FUCK off my WWE.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

lmfao, Ryback is still pretty bad


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

There is Cena...and there's my control remote.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ryback is such shit as a heel.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Keep Ryback heel, he's tolerable that way.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ryback sporting the Lesnar cap, this guy.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cena tellin' it how it is.....leave my TV Ryback :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

FUCKKK Bryan is mega over....


----------



## EternalFlameFilms (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

"i cant take that chance" ?? what does that mean?


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Why are these guys so civil around each other? Last week Cena put this mothafucka on his back. The week before that Ryback did the same to Cena.

I'd want to rip the other guy's head off.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

McIntyre with dat scollywood accent


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Retarded booking for the Shield to walk away from Kane and his keychain.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

People actually thought cents injury wasn't a work :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

If Ryback had a half a brain he'd attack Cena while he's getting his ankle taped. Oh well, we can't all be good bookers.

THIS BROCK/GAME PROMO THOUGH


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:ryback : "I can't take that chance." *walks away*


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

When Cena said the bit about being better on one leg than Ryback is on 2, Ryback should've said "Yeah and you're wife's great on all fours"


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

ryback reminds me of schwarzenegger as mr freeze


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cena to Ryback..I an more effective on one leg then you are on two..

TRUTHING right there


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



WrestlinFan said:


> The Shield have their patented 3-2 advantage and they still run? Why?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


2 + 3mb= 5....well, maybe 3mb can make one legit wrestler between all 3.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Punk, Bryan, Ambrose, Rollings & Reigns

:mark:

Love these guys, am only missing one.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Brown Horatio said:


> Guess cena wont be doing anymore "heel turns"


"Hey guys, my left leg still works. How about a little heel turn?" :cena3


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



vanboxmeer said:


> Retarded booking for the Shield to walk away from Kane and his keychain.


:lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Ratman said:


> Ryback is such shit as a heel.


He was worse as a face. he is just crap all around


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

SO.....do you guys think Ryback will stay heel..go tweener, or go back face??


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Dunmer said:


> When Cena said the bit about being better on one leg than Ryback is on 2, Ryback should've said "Yeah and you're wife's great on all fours"


unk


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Who needs CM Punk when D Bryan is showing that kind of crowd control? What a sight he is.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I thought that they were supposed to laugh at " Rock your face". It would makes since everyone knows that The Shield is vastly superior to 3MB and that 3MB was just being there usual disillusioned selves.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> 2 + 3mb= 5....well, maybe 3mb can make one legit wrestler between all 3.


3MB were taken care of.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Cena's "Make-A-Wish" kids would have had a better chance against Shield than 3MB.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TinkerMan (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

3MB have been the only thing thats been any good tonight, they always full of surprises.

Wish they'd get a few wins though.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Ratman said:


> Ryback is such shit as a heel.


I like it.


----------



## EternalFlameFilms (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

"I cant take that chance" made no fucking sense in context with what cena was saying


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

If Cena ends the Shield's streak i'd be seriously annoyed. 


Then again, it's the one thing the writers haven't had Cena do yet.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Ratman said:


> Ryback is such shit as a heel.





The Ratman said:


> Ryback is such shit.


Fixed.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

not sure if Ryback or the Terminator


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

We're a 3 MAN JOB!


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



EternalFlameFilms said:


> "I cant take that chance" made no fucking sense in context with what cena was saying


maybe he walked off to get a really good doctor to make sure cena is fully patched up and ready for the match?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So is Ryback an official Member of Team Rocket?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



EternalFlameFilms said:


> "I cant take that chance" made no fucking sense in context with what cena was saying


#RybackRules


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

i guess The shield is going for the titles but who?
Ambrose/Rollins or Rollins /Reigns


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



vanboxmeer said:


> Retarded booking for the Shield to walk away from Kane and his keychain.


this ^ and then last week you had cena beating up all three, wwe creative at its finest


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Fandangohome said:


> If Cena ends the Shield's streak i'd be seriously annoyed.
> 
> 
> Then again, it's the one thing the writers haven't had Cena do yet.


They wont, Ryback is going to turn on Cena and let the shield go 3 on 1 then i am sure DB and Kane will come out to save Cena


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> Why are these guys so civil around each other? Last week Cena put this mothafucka on his back. The week before that Ryback did the same to Cena.
> 
> I'd want to rip the other guy's head off.


Or Ryback could walk out on Cena and let Shield destroy Cena and hurt him even more.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

"Wait, taz! Is that the 3 dude group in the impact zone?!"


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

THE RYBACK gave some pretty bad line reading there.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



AthenaMark said:


> Who needs CM Punk when D Bryan is showing that kind of crowd control? What a sight he is.


Imagine how crazy the crowd would be if they pushed him in the main event.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



EternalFlameFilms said:


> "I cant take that chance" made no fucking sense in context with what cena was saying


This is Cena we're talking about. Unless you ask him to sell merch, you're asking too much.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



WrestlinFan said:


> The Shield have their patented 3-2 advantage and they still run? Why?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Because 3MB probably would of got up and helped Hell No.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



the fox said:


> i guess The shield is going for the titles but who?
> Ambrose/Rollins or Rollins /Reigns


Ambrose should be singles since he is the best wrestler of the three.

Rollins and Reigns should be the tag team. Plus rollins and reigns just sounds better as a tag team


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Shameless plug for Domino's? Sure, why not?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:cole3 Welcome back to RAW! Who wants pizza?


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Fuuuuuckkk!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Oh god, a pizza plug fpalm


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Trackin' that dominos


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Tracking your pizza...fpalm


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

How many times have Lawler ordered Pizza on Raw?


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

3MB is todays version of the J.O.B Squad.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I don't give a fuck where King's pizza is.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

the fuck are they doing...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

....WWE is about 4 years too late with this discovery. These old bastards.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Pizzatracker?

get this shit off my tv.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Did King even get his pizza from the last time?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This Dominos advert. They act like the Tracker is new. Except it's been around for at least 8 years.

DOLPH TIME


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I SWEAR THEY HAVE DONE THIS BEFORE -.-'


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

He's still waiting on his last pizza..


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

da fuq? Why are they showing this pizza tracker? Shits been around for like 3 years


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*ZIGGLER. :mark:

And stop talking about Pizza ffs, I'm getting hungry.*


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

damn it now they are pandering to dominos


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I'll tell you, the way the WWE has interjected these advertizements into every day speech is so fucking seamless. You almost forget that these guys are putting on a commercial.

#shameless


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

DOLPH!!! :mark:

Love his theme music.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

MONDAY NIGHT CONSUMERISM

Remember when Lawler's pizza never arrived when they did this before?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

promoting pizza but cant give wrestlers a 30 second entrance fpalm


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Next on Raw, we'll give you a tutorial on how to order a pizza!

:lawler


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

At least Ziggler gets a bit of a cheer. About time.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*Has heart attack live on Raw, orders Pizza*

:lawler


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So much corporate image crap.

This company is a joke.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Mr. Ziggles, his hot girl, and a large black man. The show just got good.


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

so fucking pumped to see what time kings pizza arrived!!!

i was going to go to bed but i just cant now


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I CAN TRACK MY PIZZA?! HOLY SHIT THIS IS REVOLUTIONARY


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Oh yay, Ziggler/Kofi for the 127th time


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

DA GOAT!! ZIGGLER!!!!!!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ziggles the GOAT!! Time to show the fucking world.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Anyone else in UK having problems with Sky? I can't get RAW on.

:regal


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Phillies3:16 said:


> "Wait, taz! Is that the 3 dude group in the impact zone?!"


:lmao at the generic ass name! i can picture Tenay saying this...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I like those colors on AJ Lee


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Savage and Liz better be #1 on that list


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Maybe this time the Pizza will actually get here.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

You know in the next wwe videogame they really need to add Zigglers champion entrance that's badass


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I'd LOL if during this match we see a Domino's delivery guy walk round the ring to the announce table.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ziggler vs Kofi again?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

And I already forgot he was World Champion.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Ziggler/Kofi #1,008


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

wtf was that a dog?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Did they finally discover the Dominos pizza tracker? :lmao

Next week are they gonna start plugging online banking?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Love how JBL can balance attacking and praising heels and faces.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

AJ bring home to momma beautiful...


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ugh, hate Zigler. Got some time for AJ though...


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Let me ask you something. What does it seem like WWE care about more atm. Making an entertaining product or fitting as many commericals and in-show advertisingin the show as they can?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

time for that US CHAMPION BURIAL LETS DO IT


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Aw, poor Kofi.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Off-cue pyro.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Oh look its this match again


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

And AJ can sit on my face anytime.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Jerry's so witty...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Boy, never seen these two go at it.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This is a great time for Kofi and Big E to reform the Nation of Domination...just putting that out there


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ziggler vs. Kingston part 567,907


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Saw the Fandango pyro thing above the ring :lmao


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Time to job Kofi!!!!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I doubt this is even their first match this week


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ziggler/Kofi 1000000000000

fpalm


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

da fuck, was I the only who heard dat sound effect when Dolph and AJ kissed, sounded like lawler was making the noise,


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



ShadowCat said:


> Anyone else in UK having problems with Sky? I can't get RAW on.
> 
> :regal


It's fine in my area. It's either your box or your area I guess.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ziggler/Kofi. Orton/Cody. Looks like tonight is meaningless match night. 

Dat Filler. :vince5


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I have no memory of Kofi winning the US Title, oh boy


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So basically tune back in around 10.30?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Guys, it's just a matter of time til Big E turns on Ziggy...

Speaking of turns...turn Kofi heel, do it Vince!! :vince

And Cesaro...should just join 3MB and the jobber-wagon!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Amber B said:


> And I already forgot he was World Champion.


Don't worry, WWE probably did too


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Emerald Flow said:


> Next on Raw, we'll give you a tutorial on how to order a pizza!
> 
> :lawler


And coming up after the break, we'll show you how to track it! Don't forget to download the official WWE mobile app to see what url we use to get to the Dominos site! :cole3


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

DOLPH


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So the WWE is still going to had a title holder job.

Fing WWE crappy booking

STOP having midcarders fighting main eventers


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Kofi did a good thing this Raw..he helped me remember who the US champion was.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

No one have Sky go player in the UK. Can try that if your set top box isn't working. Have Raw going on the Xbox 360 atm.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



VintageOrton said:


> I'd LOL if during this match we see a Domino's delivery guy walk round the ring to the announce table.


Won't happen. Punk is still taking time off from WWE.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Kofi can't afford to have a baby on his low midcard salary.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



SubZero3:16 said:


> So basically tune back in around 10.30?


Omg I totally didn't realize that it was only 9:15. I feel like this show has been on for 4 hours already.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



SubZero3:16 said:


> So basically tune back in around 10.30?


Or in 10 years. Maybe.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

If this happens:









I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

On the birth of his child? Well Kofi carried pregnancy well, didn't even notice. unk


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Dis fresh matchup.

LOL if Cesaro wins the title back on Wednesday. But with this yodeling nonsense, a title is likely the last thing he'll be holding.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



That's irrelevant said:


> If this happens:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! :ex:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



SASpurs2120 said:


> This is a great time for Kofi and Big E to reform the Nation of Domination...just putting that out there


And don't forget Henry, could always use an original member for cred.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

kofi with those brutal kicks to the face


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Kofi Kingston Jr.??? Imagine the odds


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



BrokenWater said:


> Won't happen. Punk is still taking time off from WWE.


:vince2


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Brown Horatio said:


> da fuck, was I the only who heard dat sound effect when Dolph and AJ kissed, sounded like lawler was making the noise,


Nope! I thought I imagined it or something! :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Dolph/Kofi Rivalry>Bret/Shawn rivalry :vince3


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Punter said:


> Tracking your pizza...fpalm


who da fuck sits at a computer and tracks whether their pizza is being made or is in the oven?


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



That's irrelevant said:


> If this happens:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Them spirit squad tumbles


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Zigglers crotch dude!!!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

so the wildcat had kittens


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cesaro better get the US title back


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

"Or grasping a few Superstars in the WWE." :lol


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Why is the WHC fighting a mid-carder? I guess no one wants the title or what....


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Inb4 Big E flattens Kofi after the match


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

If Dolph loses


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*These two have amazing Chemistry (Y)*


----------



## TinkerMan (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Big E face turn, he's joining Kofi methinks.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

AJ will face Kaytlin sometime down the road..
You know, whenever we get a minute..
Maybe next month.. or September...
Maybe between the Pizza tracker and the Reality show!
:vince5


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Kofi just won a championship and he's already jobbing while holding the title? hahahahaha gotta love dat championship bookin!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



RDEvans said:


> Cesaro better get the US title back


I just want to see him go to the tag team division with Ohno.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

These two don't face each other enough


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

How much you wanna bet Dolph can't even win this match cleanly? :lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

For the love of....just retire the US championship already...with the IC title.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



squeelbitch said:


> who da fuck sits at a computer and tracks whether their pizza is being made or is in the oven?


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Lillyart_14 said:


> Inb4 Big E flattens Kofi after the match


Nah, Big E and Kofi open up a can of whoopass on Dolph and the nation of domination is reborn


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



cindel25 said:


> Why is the WHC fighting a mid-carder? I guess no one wants the title or what....


Same thing happened when Cesaro and Del Rio were champions.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

AJ's face looking good...again. #PaintThatFace


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

i really do find kofi so fucking boring yet i know hes quite good in ring wrestler and that

i think id find him more interesting if he was worse somehow, like that way at least he might lose quickly or theres the whole underdog mounts some offence type thing

as he is now i just really would struggle to give less of a fuck


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I remember when the world champion competing on SD or Raw would be a main event with tons of hype through out the show. Dolph is just the same Dolph except he has a belt around his waste. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



squeelbitch said:


> who da fuck sits at a computer and tracks whether their pizza is being made or is in the oven?


I mean, I keep the page with the tracker open, but I don't sit intently watching.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

To be honest a World Heavyweight Champion vs Intercontinental Champion match should be the main event of a Pay Per View. Not a random match in the middle of the show.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

On a side note, Mick Foley has one weird haircut


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Kaitlyn loses her Title on the Reality show? :vince


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*










*
TONIGHT, MAKE IT HAPPEN*


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

A WHC vs IC champion match should be a PPV main event.

But I am old school


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



squeelbitch said:


> who da fuck sits at a computer and tracks whether their pizza is being made or is in the oven?


shhhh...I'm currently busy tracking my Domino's pizza and watching Raw and cannot do so with all this disturbance...

Seriously, who gives a hydroelectric damn where your pizza currently is. It's DOMINO's...You can get better pizza cooking cardboard with mozzarella on it.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This RAW Discussion Thread entertains more than 90% of RAW every week :$


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ziggles can sell like a son of a bitch.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Jesus, this is going to be a long RAW


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



iwatchwrestling said:


> I mean, I keep the page with the tracker open, but I don't sit intently watching.


I try and fit in a danger wank when the tracker changes to 'being delivered' until the driver arrives.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



CripplerXFace said:


> Nope! I thought I imagined it or something! :lmao


dont know if that was edited it or done by lawler, on second thought is must have been done by lawler, he's a perv so it matches his M.O I guess


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Skybs said:


> *
> TONIGHT, MAKE IT HAPPEN*


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



AmWolves10 said:


> To be honest a World Heavyweight Champion vs Intercontinental Champion match should be the main event of a Pay Per View. Not a random match in the middle of the show.


If it was Cena/Punk vs Ziggler as IC, then that would probably happen


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Shadowcran said:


> shhhh...I'm currently busy tracking my Domino's pizza and watching Raw and cannot do so with all this disturbance...
> 
> Seriously, who gives a hydroelectric damn where your pizza currently is. It's DOMINO's...You can get better pizza cooking cardboard with mozzarella on it.


Not really, Ive tasted Orv's


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Skybs said:


> *
> TONIGHT, MAKE IT HAPPEN*


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

These 3 hour Raws are becoming unbearable to go through, it's just so damn long. Jeez


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The Hangover 5: Assignment: Miami Beach

The Hangover 6: Hangover in Space


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

also, as its probably more interesting than a kofi kingston match, did they have a bit of a fuck up there with the pizza?

i mean surely ideally the story would have been 'YOUR PIZZAS HERE IN A MINUTE JERRY, YOU PROBABLY SHOULDNT BE EATING PIZZAS CONSIDERING THE HEART ATTACK AND ALL BUT ITS HERE ANY SECOND!'

instead of 'wow amazing pizza service....you can track it...where is it...err....errr....yah think its still being cooked' :terry1


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



ShadowCat said:


> This RAW Discussion Thread entertains more than 90% of RAW every week :$


You too? I mainly come here every week to read everyone's hilarious reactions to this fuckery.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Shadowcran said:


> shhhh...I'm currently busy tracking my Domino's pizza and watching Raw and cannot do so with all this disturbance...
> 
> Seriously, who gives a hydroelectric damn where your pizza currently is. It's DOMINO's...You can get better pizza cooking cardboard with mozzarella on it.


That used to be true, at least the Dominos in our area have gotten much better, Pizza Slut has dropped right into that slot, total and utter shite in box.


#Zigglypuff! my head.. hurting.. so bad :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Dolph vs Kofi. We haven't seen this before.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Skybs said:


> *
> TONIGHT, MAKE IT HAPPEN*


Oh god, yes.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



virus21 said:


> Not really, Ive tasted Orv's


Never heard of it..but am deathly afraid to find out.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:cole3 There's a match going on in the ring? Better check twitter to see what Ziggler's nickname is!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Welp, time for Kofi's burial to continue.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



kopitelewis said:


> I try and fit in a danger wank when the tracker changes to 'being delivered' until the driver arrives.


Oh shit :lmao:lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Enough with the dumb fucking Pokemon bullshit


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Absolute said:


> You too? I mainly come here every week to read everyone's hilarious reactions to this fuckery.


I carry this motion


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

SubZero3:16 said:


> On the birth of his child? Well Kofi carried pregnancy well, didn't even notice. unk


Yep. His family will struggle with him having a salary of more than 100K a year.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

God dammit, here I thought Cesaro was still United States Champion. Great, now we have to watch Ziggler vs. Kingston for the unprecedented 1,000,000,000th time...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Bryan D. said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cole watches Pokemon?


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Punter said:


> Jesus, this is going to be a long RAW


:lol

Guess im lucky i can't watch it tonight, Oh well i'm sure during the 1st 15 mins of next weeks show they will recap me on everything i've missed tonight.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

CALL THE MATCH YOU MONKEYS!!!! CARE!!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Here's a tough one: Which combo has the best chemistry?

Flair/Steamboat, HBK/Taker, or Dolph/Kofi?

Going to have to think this one over..

Poor Dolph.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Raw needs Punk unk unk3


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I watch in the naive hope that on THIS Raw, they'll turn it around. Damn, do I need therapy or what?


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

What the hell is on Big E's cheek? A bunch of pimples ready to pop?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Pappa John's >>>>> any other Pizza on this planet.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Chloroform?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

why is it every time they show Tit E he has a new huge hairbump on his face? He never heard of bump stopper?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Are fans booing Kofi?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

God Kofi Kingston is fucking terrible.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Skybs said:


> *
> TONIGHT, MAKE IT HAPPEN*


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Big E next celebrity on a proactive commercial.


----------



## MidnightToker (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This thread moves way too fast and is full of such meaningless bullshit that it serves absolutely no practical purpose. If anyone wanted to pop in and see what was happening on RAW, they would just see a bunch of complaining rather than discussion of actual occurrences.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Shadowcran said:


> Never heard of it..but am deathly afraid to find out.


Yeah, when a single pizza a mere dollar, you know it aint going to be good


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Could see the counter coming a mile away


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*I always :mark: for that DDT*


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

that was a DDT???


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



kopitelewis said:


> Chloroform?


colorforms??


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



ShadowCat said:


> This RAW Discussion Thread entertains more than 90% of RAW every week :$


90 percent of the people here are more entertained by this than they are 90 percent of RAW every week. Quick, someone do some complicated math!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Punter said:


> Jesus, this is going to be a long RAW


LMFAO made me laugh...

And to think gang..1 hour and a half to go~!! :vince


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I remember when a sequence like that would have ended a match


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Skybs said:


> *
> TONIGHT, MAKE IT HAPPEN*












put it down, son.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This match isn't half bad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I like how they don't mention that Dolph's favorite while growing up was HBK, but they mention he was Kofi's. Assholes.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Big E Langston has a bunch of pus on his cheek?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

RAW is #RybackRules, Who writes his Tweets?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Whoa, the way AJ was holding the World Title made it look like she was not wearing a top


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



leon79 said:


> Pappa John's >>>>> any other Pizza on this planet.


Said no one ever.


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

dolph still has to cheat against kofi fucking kingston :vince


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ziggler having to cheat to avoid losing to fucking Kofi Kingston. Seriously just fuck this shit.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The WHC was about to lose CLEANLY to Kingston? Fire whoever does booking.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

MidnightToker said:


> This thread moves way too fast and is full of such meaningless bullshit that it serves absolutely no practical purpose. If anyone wanted to pop in and see what was happening on RAW, they would just see a bunch of complaining rather than discussion of actual occurrences.


Hey fucktard this is a DISCUSSION thread, not live results. Sorry a forum isn't up to your high standards.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So the WWE on this raw has had two kick outs of finishers
why even have finishers anymore and why is the WWE letting a midcard title holder nearly beat Ziggler a few times

The WWE needs to stop making Ziggler look weak. He is the WHC, that should have been a squash match


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Another match that has gone on far too long for no good reason.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



leon79 said:


> Pappa John's >>>>> any other Pizza on this planet.


so you're saying you've only had papa john's then...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

And to think i thought Big E was gonna turn on Ziggy lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Lol, that Big feel coppin going to be a gif in a matter of minutes.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

da fuck was Big E doing to Dolph there :lmao:lmao touching him up like that, some prison rape shit right there :lol


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

botch ?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Thought Kofi's trunks were gonna come off


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Impressive victory for the champ.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

People may complain that they face each other too often but they always have great matches.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

GREAT MATCH.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



WrestlinFan said:


> Hey fucktard this is a DISCUSSION thread, not live results.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This thread is more a stream of consciousness. There's other places to get a detailed recap.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Oh shit :lmao:lmao


I hope I have inspired at least one person to try this.

Or create a new generation of wankers.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Dolph was about to be pinned squeaky clean if it wasn't for AJ. Weakest looking champ since Swagger


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Good match.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

thank fuck


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Well, I'll be...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*Ziggler actually won :mark:*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

bama good match


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Of course Ziggy wins....

Descent match.....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Brown Horatio said:


> da fuck was Big E doing to Dolph there :lmao:lmao touching him up like that, some prison rape shit right there :lol


He was waiting for Kofi's dumbass to complete the spot.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Great match until that weird botch by Kofi


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



LigerJ81 said:


> RAW is #RybackRules, Who writes his Tweets?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Big E's licking his lips at the sight of a fallen Kofi.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So when is Ziggler going to win cleanly?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

She didn't even touch Zigglers leg ffs


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



leon79 said:


> Pappa John's >>>>> any other Pizza on this planet.












Chances are, you are missing out on some local, hole-in-a-wall joints. They always have the most authentic food.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

is bigE jealous of dolph...or AJ?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



WrestlinFan said:


> Hey fucktard this is a DISCUSSION thread, not live results. Sorry a forum isn't up to your high standards.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The discussion thread most of the time is more entertaining than Raw.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



leon79 said:


> Pappa John's >>>>> any other Pizza on this planet.


----------



## ClubbinGuido (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

DOLPH ZIGGLER IS ON PAR WITH THE REPO MAN IN 1992, LMFAQ


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

That match was awesome


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

That ending looked botched to me, still a good match though.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Prison Rape time


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Black on black crime?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

GOD NO THE STRAPS ARE OFF AGAIN


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

black on black crime

tsk tsk tsk WWE


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ziggler should hire 4 more bodguards. Even with all the help he gets it takes forever for him to beat someone like Kofi. Very good match though.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Big E needs to pop dem' white heads.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Your new US champ - Roided up Baby Theo Huxtable.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Big E vs Kofi at Extreme Rules


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Inb4 ref overturns the results of this match too.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Good but predictable match.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Good match, I would have preferred it without all of the interferences, it gets really old after while


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

ziggler is bringing prestigious back to the ic title


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

FEED ME KOFI!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Someone's gonna learn today.


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

dolph should be joining in the beat down or doing a humiliation of kofi, getting aj to slap him about o something, needs more proper heel tactics


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So, am I the only one Big E kinda creeps out sometimes :lol


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

BOBC.

SMH WWE. S.M.H

(JK LMAO!)


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

big E = tank :mcgee


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Dat black on black violence :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*That'll teach OUR MIDCARD CHAMP! Have him get his clock clean TWICE on TV* :vince


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ziggler stealing Henrys catchphrase right there


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

man I would not want to be in the vicinity when Langston's tights and straps come down


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Dolph was about to be pinned squeaky clean if it wasn't for AJ. Weakest looking champ since Swagger


I would compare it to Punk's first WHC reign. A talented guy booked like shit. At least WWE had Jericho to help bring prestige to the title. No such luck now it seems. They really need a new ECW-like show where promising superstars can have basic feuds and organically develop.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Doesn't that hurt Big E's big ol ghetto booty more than it hurts Kofi?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Bork is next!! Yay!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

not sure why but all of a sudden I want to see a sex tape of AJ/Ziggler/BigE


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Lesnar is here tonight? Or is this just going to be a 15 min reCRAP

Yes I said CRAP


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Yes! Brock is next!!!!!!!'


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Chances are, you are missing out on some local, hole-in-a-wall joints. They always have the most authentic food.


What do gloryholes have to do with this?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*Why does Big E have breast implants?*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Woo some Brock/HHH video packages......


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

HERE COMES THE MOTHERFUCKING PAIN!


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



kokepepsi said:


> not sure why but all of a sudden I want to see a sex tape of AJ/Ziggler/BigE


:lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

oh geez Triple H talking up next.... but does this mean that we get some Heyman??? :mark:


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I love how they put "Here Comes The Pain" in there. They know its gonna suck, lol.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Brock & HHH huh?

Next year around this time we'll be getting ready for match 6 in this best of 7 series.


----------



## liljayl23 (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Who wants to bet at Extreme Rules, Ziggler walks out WH champ, AJ Diva's champ and Langston IC champ?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

And that is why they face each other so much, they have damn good matches. Great showing for Kofi there, thought he had it at times but that's mainly because Ziggler's being booked poorly at the moment.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



kokepepsi said:


> not sure why but all of a sudden I want to see a sex tape of AJ/Ziggler/BigE


It would just be AJ and Ziggler going at it while Big E is just in a dark corner of the room arms folded trying really hard to look at AJ instead of Dolph like he wants to.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



LadyCroft said:


> *Why does Big E have breast implants?*


Twin Magic. :side:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> Lesnar is here tonight? Or is this just going to be a 15 min reCRAP
> 
> Yes I said CRAP


reCrap for sure...
Helmsley might appear, Lesnar very unlikely.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Brown Horatio said:


> man I would not want to be in the vicinity when Langston's tights and straps come down


They dont call him tripod in the lockeroom for nothing


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

It's been lackluster so far. And I'm watching with my staff and they probably hate pro-wrestling even more now tsk tsk tsk


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Here comes the feud that never seems to fucking end


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Lesnar isn't there, it's just a video package and fucking recaps.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Hawkke said:


> So, am I the only one Big E kinda creeps out sometimes :lol


its like he's never more than 3 seconds away from pulling his dick out


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

IT'S BORK'S TIME.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Early 1990s Rock called. He wants his moobs back.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> They dont call him tripod in the lockeroom for nothing


 :mcgee


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



leon79 said:


> Pappa John's >>>>> any other Pizza on this planet.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

an hour and a half to go


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Lesnar/HHH is so damn uninteresting it's not even funny. What are they even feuding about?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

AJ Lee gets the Diva title....Big E with the US title...AJ Lee Inc. The only way it could be.


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

HHH


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

"We have the entire story. Next."

So, are we going all the way back to a year ago when Brock made Laurinitis give in to his demands, and Brock attacked GAME and broke his arm, then quit. Then Trips laid out the challenge, then Heyman returned. Then Brock broke Trips arm again in "The Perfect Storm", Trips got "You tapped out" chants at Summerslam, then teased retirement, then returned in 2013, and proclaimed that the asskicker was back. Then both guys responded to each other's challenges about 7 times. Then GAME had his arm broke for the 5th time at Mania, then Heyman laid out the challenge for Extreme Rules.

15 minute video package for the win.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Amber B said:


> Doesn't that hurt Big E's big ol ghetto booty more than it hurts Kofi?


lol

Seems like it would.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

More bullcrap WWE facts!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Tweet from The Iron Sheik (@the_ironsheik)
The Iron Sheik (@the_ironsheik) tweeted at 9:17 PM on Mon, Apr 29, 2013:
Shield and the 3MB I can beat the fuck out of all 6 of them at anytime
(https://twitter.com/the_ironsheik/status/329041772690956288)


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Brown Horatio said:


>


This show would be dreadful without you guys. :lmao


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Lesnar/HHH is so damn uninteresting it's not even funny. What are they even feuding about?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

HELLO, AJ/KAITLYN CONFRONTATION.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I bet you it's her new dildo.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Incoming Brazzers logo


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

What the fuck


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

More fuckery


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I would love for it to turn out to be Big E.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

fpalm

I quit


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

After Extreme Rules you could see Ziggler, Big E ,and AJ walkout of the PPV "champions"


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cody/Kaitlyn love back on?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> They dont call him tripod in the lockeroom for nothing


:lol:lol thought it would have been the jackhammer, guess that's taken by Ryback


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Guys. I sent it.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

fpalm


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This is FUCKING SHIT!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

oh god..its Swaggle


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Is that from Cody Rhodes?!?!?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

WHAT IS THIS? WHAT IS THIS?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

cody rhodes!!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I sent that note and gift to Kaitlyn


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

It's Cody!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Dean Ambrose is stalking this bitch.

Next gift is going to be someone's tongue.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Big E gettin in.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Who the hell would ever wear that hat, seriously


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cody stalker gimmick ... secret admirer?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Dafuq kind of Rhythm Nation hat fuckery is this?
And another secret admirer storyline. It's that Mickie clone in NXT.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:lmao @ JBL's face after that segment.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Inb4 Golddust.... :russo


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*What the shit :lmao*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

They're passing secret admirer notes like they're in fucking high school? This company...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Wow. That's some Oscar worthy shit right there.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

It's AJ.

Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Whaaaaa?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

WHENS KING GETTING HIS PIZZA?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Possible stretch for a Cody Dolph angle?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

If it's from Big E or Mark Henry i'd LMFAO! :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Diva storyline LOL


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

secret admirer?? WTF?? THIS SHIT AGAIN


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Are they in fucking Grade 3? fpalm


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Another love angle. Oh goody!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

LESBIAN ANGLE YES YES YES


----------



## CheckMate1337 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cody loves Kaitlyn. It's a very serious situation.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

....fucking divas I bet you it was Hornswoggle or something who sent that


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

JBLS FACE



IM DONE LOL


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

WTF did I just watch! 

*smh*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

It'll end up being hornswoggle.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



kokepepsi said:


> LESBIAN ANGLE YES YES YES


:mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

She found my letter. Bet seriously I bet its Cody Rhodes or something stupid like Hornswoggle.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Sweet mother of god. Kaitlyn is stunning.


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

FUCK OFF, I guarantee it's that fucking Hornswaggle AGAIN. Who doesn't see this shit coming...


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Someone got a check for writing that.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I'm actually interested in this little AJ/Kaitlyn feud.


Hell must be freezing over.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Tidbit to the Stache: women like jewelry!


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Its probably one of you freaks >.<


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Love is in the air folks. :cole3


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

She wants to be Punked... yeah, we all know what that means..


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

cringeworhty ZIggler's face told the whole story


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Stone Cold Crazy said:


> *WHENS KING GETTING HIS PIZZA*?


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Epic post....Just like most of the angles/stories, they probably forgot about this too!:


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So, Kaitlyn has a secret admirer? *GASP* WHAT IF IT'S DOLPH?!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I thought Cody had better taste in clothing but knowing WWE its probably from Hornswoggle DAT SWERVE :vince


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Stahp it, Nattie.. ahahahahaa~~~~~ <3

JUST KILL HER NOW.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Kaytlin gettin a stalker, know its probably Cody though.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Absolute said:


> They're passing secret admirer notes like they're in fucking high school? This company...


Keeping with the maturity level of the target audience


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

"Am I getting Punk'd?" unk2

I thought AJ was gonna smash that hat into Kaitlyns face!


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Lillyart_14 said:


> Sweet mother of god. Kaitlyn is stunning.


She really is. I'd like her if she were a _little_ less muscular but all in all there's just something about her I fuckin love.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Nothing like a recap video to tell the story of a feud because they can't get both guys in the building.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

so Cody Rhodes is dropping the bellas and pursuing Kaitlyn again?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



kokepepsi said:


> LESBIAN ANGLE YES YES YES


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I'm tired of watching Brock play "The Game".

Seriously, Smackdown 2 is awesome, No Mercy is an awesome game - but sometimes it's nice to move on to other games. Playing the same game over & over can get kinda boring.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I'm a Paul Heyman guy.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Nicain said:


> Someone got a check for writing that.


Fuck.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

It's defo Big E who did it.

In the study, with a scalpel.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Beyond me how Lawler thinks he can rip on someone else's looks and call Heyman a walrus, the man looks like a fucking scrambled egg.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



kokepepsi said:


> LESBIAN ANGLE YES YES YES












Now that would be something.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> She really is. I'd like her if she were a _little_ less muscular but all in all there's just something about her I fuckin love.


Got a nice set of cans too


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Chan Hung said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> Epic post....Just like most of the angles/stories, they probably forgot about this too!:


Pizza on a pole match

Book it


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Getting tired of this HHH/Lesnar feud


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Her admirer is Tit E Boobston.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Secret Admirer. This 7th grade shit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Just let her admirer be Fandango and call it a day. He's already planning to spike her drink anyway.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*I swear, if Lesnar doesn't win...*


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Got that bitch a hat, bitches love hats.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cole still hasn't got his pizza, poor advert. They said it would be 20 minutes.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Skybs said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

It's from Freight Train. No one else can write absolute poetry like that.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Favours HHH? Really? Telling me you'd rather be in a cage with Brock than Triple H? Okay JBL.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:lol Ryback.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Skybs said:


>


With Santina 

:russo


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Brad Maddox = Ratings


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ryback looked like he was trying so hard to remember his lines.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I bet Ryback ate the Pizza.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



kokepepsi said:


> LESBIAN ANGLE YES YES YES


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



y2j4lyf said:


> :mark:


Dawn Marie, Torrie Wilson 2 :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Ham and Egger said:


> "Am I getting Punk'd?" unk2
> 
> I thought AJ was gonna smash that hat into Kaitlyns face!


She no Victoria


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

who the hell told him he could wear that scully :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ryback staring into space like a blind person when he talks


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I hope Ryback is the secret admirer, just look at him!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Are the things that Ryback says written on whatever wall he's staring at?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



NathWFC said:


> Beyond me how Lawler thinks he can rip on someone else's looks and call Heyman a walrus, the man looks like a fucking scrambled egg.


When he did that Fandango skit a few weeks back I thought he looked like a grown midget.


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



wrestle_champion said:


> Her admirer is Tit E Boobston.


The Shield


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ryback just got sucked off by Vince, hence why he's out of breath


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Dammit Ryback look at the people you're talking to, not at the fucking wall next to them.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ryback breathing like he loves the smell of Vickie's panties


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

well looks like Cena is out?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This downs bastard.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Whats the size of the guy holding up the cards for ryback?

9 feet tall?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

RYBACK RULEZ.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This "Ryback Rules" thing is fucking retarded.


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ryback rules :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I hate Rybacks heavy breathing 

Maddox is awesome by the way


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ryback just said "no" like a 7 year old :lol


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I guess they need Bryan to take the pin, lol.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Deep Breath Ryback, Deep Breath


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ryback tuning into the Ultimate Warrior's brain processes :lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

At least Ryback said something right. We don't want a rematch from TLC unless it has TLC.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

anyone else find nxt more entertaining that raw?


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Secret Admirer. This 7th grade shit.


Blame Vincent K. McMahon and the stupid PG/Reality era.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Amber B said:


> Just let her admirer be Fandango and call it a day. He's already planning to spike her drink anyway.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Maddox rules!!! LOLOLOL "What does he mean by "no"? "


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

No means no you rapist.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This show is just terrible...I can't believe 4 millions people are watching this load of shit and I feel like shit for watching this shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Phillies3:16 said:


> Ryback staring into space like a blind person when he talks


He is reading cue cards


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Wait so Kaitly and Natalya made up after Natalya turned heel on her a few years ago?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ryback rules.... Don't trust anybody... NO! I love this fucking guy! lol


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Ryback tries to come off like a bad ass but it just looks stupid. Also Vickie is the general manager, why is she so intimidated? She runs the show. Weakest authority figures ever.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

No mainevent, no storylines, random filler matches, must be RAW


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Brown Horatio said:


> Dawn Marie, Torrie Wilson 2 :mark:


Electric Boogaloo


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Bearodactyl said:


> Maddox rules!!! LOLOLOL "What does he mean by "no"? "


He probably doesn't know what no means. Or don't. Or stop.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So, the Divas division now has TWO seperate story lines going on at the moment. It's a glorious time to be a women wrestler!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*I'm certain Cena WILL come out no matter what...*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*Jesus christ, I bet Ryback could sniff an entire pound of cocaine in one go.*


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

O'Doyal Rules


----------



## EternalFlameFilms (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

does no one in the wwe tell ryback to tone it down, his constipation thing is so stupid lol, and what the hell is he staring at?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Awesome22 said:


> This show is just terrible...I can't believe 4 millions people are watching this load of shit and I feel like shit for watching this shit.


Dubyah Dubyah Eeee is da gr8est rasslin show in da wrld!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ryback needs some sunglasses to cover up that blindness


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Amber B said:


> Just let her admirer be Fandango and call it a day. He's already planning to spike her drink anyway.



ro... hyp.. nol..


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

knowing WWE it'll be Ricardo revealed as the lover


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I actually believe he is wearing the hat so they can feed him lines through an ear piece. That is how awful Ryback sounds when he talks.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



squeelbitch said:


> anyone else find nxt more entertaining that raw?


Yes!!! RAW doesn't come close.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

We need Bischoff, back as GM.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



AmWolves10 said:


> Wait so Kaitly and Natalya made up after Natalya turned heel on her a few years ago?












These aren't the plot holes you're looking for.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Scottish-Suplex said:


> So, the Divas division now has TWO seperate story lines going on at the moment. It's a glorious time to be a women wrestler!


I hope your being sarcastic


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Skybs said:


> *Jesus christ, I bet Ryback could sniff an entire pound of cocaine in one go.*


While saying.."Feed me more!" :argh:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Brown Horatio said:


> Dawn Marie, Torrie Wilson 2 :mark:


With all the lack of passion and hideous acting of the first.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Awesome22 said:


> This show is just terrible...I can't believe 4 millions people are watching this load of shit and I feel like shit for watching this shit.


So its time for all of us to watch TNA now right? :lol


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> He is reading cue cards


i would lol at this but it's probably the truth


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

RAw has been so good tonight cole?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Wonder if they'll make the Kaitlin admirer angle another "scandal" with Cena


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

O shit the pizza.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So will the Main event be Cena and Team Hell no vs The Shield?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Fuck you Pizza


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Won't somebody please think of Jerry Lawler's pizza!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Another pizza segment :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Fuck off with your pizza tracker


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Oh fuck you.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

RAW IS DOMINOS!!!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

His Pizza Is Coming Home, Its Coming Home


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

god damn who the hell tracks their pizza?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Will Punk be the deliveryman?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

ALL FAKE.......says it's been delivered lol Good one WWE


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I can't with this pizza stuff.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

JBL must be thinking, "shut up about pizza's"


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I tap out.


----------



## ClubbinGuido (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

OH ... MY ... GOD ...


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*OH SHIT PIZZAS *******


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Pizza tracker? JBL sitting there with a face saying "wtf".


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

That must of been one big ass pizza


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Why would the fans give a shit about Lawlers pizza?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Awesome22 said:


> This show is just terrible...I can't believe 4 millions people are watching this load of shit and I feel like shit for watching this shit.


Shit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Holy shit they're following through with the Pizza storyline

Also, wrestling fans are fucking disgusting.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Omega_VIK said:


> Ryback just got sucked off by Vince, hence why he's out of breath


No Vince only does that for cena. cena2


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

LOL Pizza napped!!
Call inspector Kofi!!


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

typical domino's fucking up the delivery


----------



## nailerz10 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

this ryback rules shit reminds me of this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eXSIsNS4tw


----------



## TinkerMan (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

God I'm sick of this pizza shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So I take it Jack Swagger got off the hook for his DUI??
Only in america

And poor zack ryder isnt even trying anymore poor guy
he doesnt even bother doing his hair anymore


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Awesome22 said:


> This show is just terrible...I can't believe 4 millions people are watching this load of shit and I feel like shit for watching this shit.


Well the good news is that the casuals-millions of them-are watching a wretched show. Which means that they won't be back. Which means that WWE may start to try again. 


Welcome to ads: featuring Monday Night Raw.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Enough with the fucking Domino's plugs.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Kaitlyn's secret admirer is Benoit. The biggest return in WWE history.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This show is making me hate the world.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I kinda want that We the People shirt


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

PIZZA

:mark: 

:vince5


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

at the top of the hour..PIZZA..you heard right PIZZA is here...TONIGHT


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Wonder how much Dominoes paid WWE\


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

this shameless promoting fpalm


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

And that is how not to use the pizza tracker folks.

:cole3


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Extreme rules WHC stipulation: who can tout the most dominos pizza orders while trending worldwide


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Skybs said:


> *Jesus christ, I bet Ryback could sniff an entire pound of cocaine in one go.*










leon79 said:


> ro... hyp.. nol..



These two posts are gold and if I could rep from the app I would.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

that pizza did look good tho


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

And now retarded Biff Tannen and backwoods Yosemite Sam are here to kill time.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This shit is painful.


----------



## phoriabrady (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Why do I still watch this show?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Swagger?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Okay.

That stomp was kind of badass.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Oh great, this cunt


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> So I take it Jack Swagger got off the hook for his DUI??
> Only in america


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Swagger's music is beast.
Real American :hogan

Zack Jobber


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

ryder jobbing again ? :carra


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

You had a heart attack Lawler, you need no Pizza.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Shut up Ryder


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Here comes Zack Jobber!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Hotdiggity11 said:


> Will Punk be the deliveryman?


Yes.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



RDEvans said:


> *god damn who the hell tracks their pizza?*


Just these two grown ass dorks on TV :lol

Swagga and his not so different jobber gimmick! :vince


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

King is going to end up in a cage match with his cardiologist if this keeps up with the Sonic and Dominos.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ryder about to get squashed


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Pizza is getting more time than Wade Barrett.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> With Santina
> 
> :russo


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

RYDER:

ARRIVE
JOB
LEAVE


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Zack you need to spike your hair playa


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Just when you think it can't get any worse, Zack fucking Ryder shows up...

Wow.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Nicain said:


> Someone got a check for writing that.


:lol


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Still no gel. Obvious Ryder heel turn 8*D


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

zack ryder had an entrance on raw 2 weeks in a row


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Jobbers gon job :ryder1


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Here we go using Zack to get the heel heat


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I'm sick of this shit, after I'm done going to extreme rules I'm taking a break from this shit.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

What's this goober doing here? I guess they needed a jobber. WOO WOO WOO!


----------



## phoriabrady (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

bradley cooper


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ryder.......


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Okay Ryder, now remind me why that matters to you?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

OH RADIO ABOUT TO JOB RETARD-O


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Amber B said:


>


:lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

"You've got to admit, I think Coulter would have won this thing."

We have admit what you think?


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

THAT'S NOT WHAT IRONY IS COLE!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:lmao Zack's so useless he has to bring up someone else's accomplishments to try and get a reaction.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Zack's never-ending torture burial continues.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This has to be the most unlikeable roster they've ever had. Like the majority need a swift kick in the neck and nuts.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> So I take it Jack Swagger got off the hook for his DUI??
> Only in america


No idea.

But Vince is a very vindictive son of a bitch. Jack Swagger WILL get got. It's simply a matter of when Vince decides to drop the hammer.


----------



## TinkerMan (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This RAW might actually be an all time low. What was that Ryder recap about?


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Me throughout the whole show: :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Amber B said:


>


LOL that Goofy Lisp Bastard! :lmao


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

If the Zack Ryder character wasn't a thing I'd be a happier person.


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Missed the first 90 minutes of Raw. Anything worthwhile happen?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Remember when Zack Ryder was over? Neither do I.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

boring chants?

3 posts away from 3000 posts :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Well, at least it won't go on for very long.

And I am sure Swag's has probably not even been in a court yet. I bet they are awaiting the actual sentencing before giving him any in company punishment.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I wonder who would become more irrelevant within a year, Zack or Jack?


----------



## phoriabrady (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Moustache said:


> Missed the first 90 minutes of Raw. Anything worthwhile happen?


No, except for wasted life.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Scottish-Suplex said:


> THAT'S NOT WHAT IRONY IS COLE!!!


:cole3 Irony!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*That silence!!!!!!!...I bet Vince thinks it's cuz the FANS ARE SO INTO THIS SHOW *:vince


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

When the fuck is this slow bastard's court case?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So, I guess this is the match that pushes the crowd over the edge.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



SpeedStick said:


>


I love Steen. :lol


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Moustache said:


> Missed the first 90 minutes of Raw. Anything worthwhile happen?


No.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Right in the AIR!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Why hasn't Swagger been punished?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



SpeedStick said:


>


:lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Moustache said:


> Missed the first 90 minutes of Raw. Anything worthwhile happen?


no.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ryback, the first man to literally suck the air out of a room.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Sometimes you just need to step back and re-evaluate life

this is one of those times


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Just got off work what did I miss?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

END THIS SHIT ALREADY.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



NathWFC said:


> Just when you think it can't get any worse, Zack fucking Ryder shows up...
> 
> Wow.


Khali will show up sometime tonight i can just feel it :argh:


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:damn


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ryder getting offense FOR GOD'S SAKES WWE


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This match should be over. Seriously. 

Oh, good. Done.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Hard to believe that Big E squashed Zack but Swagger has to let Zack get offense in on him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Jack Swagger was better when he was called Kurt Angle


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Owned!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Absolute said:


> Remember when Zack Ryder was over? Neither do I.


You must've missed the past 2 years then.

Just tuned in, the crowd sounds surprisingly dead tonight.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So guys, any predictions on what stipulation del rio will pick??


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So Ryder went from a Jobber. To a Jobber with mic time?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Thank God that match was short.

*WEED THE PEOPLE*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*BLUHD!*


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I'd be happy to never see Swagger or Ryder again.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> Just got off work what did I miss?


nothing. WWE is dead.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## phoriabrady (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



abrown0718 said:


> Sometimes you just need to step back and re-evaluate life
> 
> this is one of those times


Yeah, Im having one of those moments too...


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

WE DA PEEPOL!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

You know, this show reminds me of say, a major no show, last minute re-write, yet, that show Rock missed was actually ok, this is just painful.

RAW needs storylines, RAW needs matches with real stakes.

(I also think allowing jobbers too much offense because they have to fill time hurts the guys they are trying to get over in the first place)


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ryder = The new Blue Meanie


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

That'll teach everyone NOT TO SMOKE WEED! :vince


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

JBL GOAT Commentary


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

He just flicked him in the cheek


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

shave his head shave his head


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Swagger thinks he's trying out for a Dragon Ball Z game, with that roar lol.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



WillMark4NewJack said:


> Just got off work what did I miss?


Nothing. At. All.

Edit: Mark Henry just showed up with some rope. DIS GON B GUD.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Moustache said:


> Missed the first 90 minutes of Raw. Anything worthwhile happen?


Some fans stole Lawler's pizza.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

LISTEN TO THE CROWD SCREAM
THEY ARE RLY INTO THIS MATCH!!!!


MY GOD I CANT HEAR THE COMMENTARY ITS TOO LOUD

HOLY CRAP THAT POP >.<


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

RATINGZ!!!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> So Ryder went from a Jobber. To a Jobber with mic time?


:lmao


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Zeb Coulter is DA GOAT!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> Just got off work what did I miss?


A good Rhodes/Orton match and a decent Shield promo. Besides that nothing.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

RATINGZ Henry :henry1


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Nothing. At. All.


hahaha


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Mark "That's What I Do! Mr Ratings" Henry!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Mark Henry in a jump rope contest!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Either we're going to see a fucking tug of war contest or Mark Henry is going to reverse lynch Sheamus.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

You know folks, i'm not so against matches that don't make sense..as long as the matches are pretty good...but most of the show has been meh...this thread > Raw


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

IT'S MY TIME ******


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Worlds largest spaghetti


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

MARK HENRY TIME MO'FAWKAWZ

:henry1 :henry1 :henry1


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Really liking Swagger more and more.


----------



## phoriabrady (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

screw it Im watching the thunder game


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*Henry :mark:*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Hotdiggity11 said:


> Mark Henry in a jump rope contest!


or tug of war


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

What complete shite this has been


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Dunmer said:


> Some fans stole Lawler's pizza.


But Lawler would say that they borrowed it. :lawler


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Whats Henry doing with that rope? Surprisingly him walking with it has been the best thing today besides the Shield of course.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

MONDAY NIGHT FILLER

Wait, I spoke too soon. :henry1:henry1:henry1


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This has been the best RAW in like, one week.


----------



## TinkerMan (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Why has Henry got a rope, I know he's strong, don't make him pull something, surprised he can still pull a wage, it's more entertaining to shit in your hands and clap.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Bryan D. said:


> IT'S MY TIME ******


THAT'S WHAT HE DOES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Henry is gonna need a rope for the ratings he's about to pull.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Welcome to Raw is Boring!!! 30 minutes of though stretched into a 3 hour show. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Dunmer said:


> Some fans stole Lawler's pizza.


:lmao: The pizza > half the roster tonight


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Bryan D. said:


> IT'S MY TIME ******


:lmao :lmao :lmao My sides hurt


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Can we have a quick Shield run in so I can watch PBS? Martha Stewart Cooking School is on soon.


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



BrokenWater said:


> Henry is gonna need a rope for the ratings he's about to pull.


Well played, sir.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*Henry, NOOO put the rope down!! We know the show sucks..but don't do it my brotha!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Bull rope match between Henry and Shemaus would make me mark.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

My fucking god there's still over an hour left.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

after the bright start the show has slowly turned into


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This show sucks the high, hard one.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*".............................!!!!"*


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ryback with DAT Goldberg hat & leather jacket


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Lol, Rybacks gonna do the goldberg walk to the ring next...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*Ryback with that leather jacket :mark:*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Jobber entrance for Ratingz too? That sucks.

*2,200TH POST!!!!!*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ryback lost his smile!

I don't really think anyone will miss Ryback...sorry Ryberg.....


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ryback hittin the bricks for the night! heh.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

this show has sunk so low that the wrestlers have to tie rope around them just incase they fall into abyss


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Mark Henry = Ratings


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*










Who your favorite star wars character is? hmmmm!?!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I guess Team Hell No will help Cena?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ryback is gone, Sheild to take out Cena


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ryback with his members only Leather Jacket, Ryback rules!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ryback to hire some hired help the return of.... THE APA

MARK RATINGS HENRY IN THE RING


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Henry getting dat reaction


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:henry1 with DAT JOBBER ENTRANCE.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

If Ryback is gone that's the best thing to happen tonight. Unfortunately he will be back.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

That's not Mark Henry, that's Sexual chocolate.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I doubt he's America's strongest man.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

HENRY


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I want Mark Henry to be my father.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I don't need your approval.

But I came out to prove something.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ryback taking his ball and going home.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

FUCKING DESTROY THEM Mark


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

If they ever do a movie about Mark Henry's life, they really need Precious to play him with Monique doing the voice overs.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Bury that goofy fuck mark.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Come on...Mark Henry for the title push pleaaaase!!! :mark:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Sweet T v Henry? Now this will be epic.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Tensai with the Triple H dance :HHH2:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

wait are they really doing a tug of war, I was only joking


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Meh, Kane would of been better


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*This is actually interesting.*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

tug of war?? really? :lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Tensai and Mark Henry? God help us all


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Sweet T don't wanna any of this, right Henry.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ratingz degraded to doing a tug of war with Tensai? Sure, why not? This show can't sink much lower.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

and the Albert chants begin


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Sweet T baby, lets give him some love!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Punter said:


> HENRY


My face hurts now :


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Tug of war? lol


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Da fuck is this shit?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

...

Okay, now I remember why I was going to take a break. And with that, I'm out again.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

No shit it's a tug of war Lawler.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Whose booking this shit? :lol


----------



## Evilpengwinz (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Filler chant :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Crowd sound mad


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

RAW IS TUG OF WAR!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

A tug of war. A TUG OF FUCKING WAR.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

lol at "Albert" chants!

Henry is a beast lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

That's what I do!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

If Brodus wins


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Punter said:


> HENRY


Dude


You're a legend


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

fpalm

Goodness


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

well, I guess it could have been another fixed weight lifting contest *shrugs*


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

tug of war.... this is just awful even for RAWs low standards


----------



## EternalFlameFilms (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



kobra860 said:


> But Lawler would say that they borrowed it. :lawler



















This raw has got to be the worst in my memory lol


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Tug of war is so badass


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The world's strongest work. WWE RAW.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Is this really happening?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Why can't Henry just slam them through the ring or some shit?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



That's irrelevant said:


> Whose booking this shit? :lol


A senile old fucker who should have retired 5 years ago


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Whoever does the booking is making money writing this.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Absolute said:


> Ratingz degraded to doing a tug of war with Tensai? Sure, why not? This show can't sink much lower.


can't it?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*










I don't know.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:lmao JBL talking out of his ass.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Amber B said:


> If they ever do a movie about Mark Henry's life, they really need Precious to play him with Monique doing the voice overs.


*I FUCKIN' HATE YOU!*
:lol


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Who's booking the shield? Not the guys booking this garbage.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Henry hasn't even broke a sweat yet, and he does that easily usually.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

At least we didn't pay for this shit.. I feel bad for the crowd.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

In case anyone missed this from 3 weeks ago. 7:06 mark for a special treat.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I'm getting dying days of WCW vibes tonight, just in terms of lack of star power, lack of storylines, and odd gimmick crap


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*








da fuck am I watching


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I love Mark Henry's smile.


----------



## AttichudeGal (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Dodgeball is next!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Oh fuck off Sheamus


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

If Sheamus comes out and beats him then fuck everything.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

A tug of war match in the middle of a wrestling show. Fuck you Vince.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

WHERE THE FUCK IS THE WRESTLING AT? They're better off bringing back Brawl for all.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*Please tell me they're not going to make Sheamus win.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*Tonight's Raw is brought to you by...

Dominoes Pizza where tracking your pizza is more entertaining than your average Monday Night Raw!!* 

Sheamus...is it fair ...Henry just took on two guys...come on now lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

RAW IS...

Fuck that.

RAW IS TUG OF WAR.

:vince5


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I hate Mark Henry but I hope he beats Sheamus


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Even with Henry this is one terribly boring segment. Please end! sheamus doesn't help matters.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Buried. U mad?


----------



## TinkerMan (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Anyone else hear the ref loudly tell Brodus "don't take a big bump"? 

Didn't know I was watching HBK vs Ziggler


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Sheamus beating Henry in Tug O War :lmao :lmao


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I predict that Mark Henry will win the tug of war and then get Bouge Kicked


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

if he loses to anyone...I vomit..


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

LOL if sheamus beats him fpalm


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Murk?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So Sheamus is gonna be the World's Strongest Man? :cena2


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



checkcola said:


> I'm getting dying days of WCW vibes tonight, just in terms of lack of star power, lack of storylines, and odd gimmick crap


WCW in it's last days put this dogshit to shame. The only reason you can't tell is because there isn't another company on another channel putting on an amazing show and shedding light on just how bad this really is. WCW didn't have that luxury. This is the only show in town.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Vince, you never cease to amaze me. Every time I think this show could not get any worse, it does.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



virus21 said:


> A senile old fucker who should have retired 5 years ago












Tug of war - Perfect!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

If Sheamus wins this...... I can't.


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Oh for fuck sake!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

wow! this is the 10pm segment. ratings gonna blow.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cause sheamus beating Henry at tug of war is believable.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Henry is strongest man in WWE for sure. If Sheamus wins...fpalm


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Inb4 Brouge Kick


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Don't let Henry lose......BUT knowing Vince :vince

Sheamus you sneaky bastard lol...


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Why are they doing a tug of war?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

checkcola said:


> I'm getting dying days of WCW vibes tonight, just in terms of lack of star power, lack of storylines, and odd gimmick crap


Same here. Erie really. Can't wait for the ratings collapse. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



checkcola said:


> I'm getting dying days of WCW vibes tonight, just in terms of lack of star power, lack of storylines, and odd gimmick crap


add the lack of superstar direction to it as well


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Why?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

You can tell there not even trying.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Sore loser.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*:lmao :lmao :lmao That was actually funny.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Henry better win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:bs:


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Don't mess with the Irish


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

All that build up for a big boot


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So a face cheats by letting the rope go then cheap shots a heel?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Fuck Sheamus.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

fpalm


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Sheamus you pussy. You know Henry would of whooped that ass.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

What an asshole heel move.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This company needs to die.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

GOD, I love seeing that fat ass hit the mat.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

That was a cheap shot.. And bad sportsmanship.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



HOLY S**T 123 said:


> I predict that Mark Henry will win the tug of war and then get Bouge Kicked


yep even a blind man could have seen that coming


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Brogue kick... again I say:


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Henry's the heel right?

Just checking


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Oh come on, what was stupid to do that to Henry!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I don't think I can describe the hots the little old lady I sit with has for Sheamus. This is her favorite segment.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ok that made me laugh lol. At least Sheamus didn't win
Fun to watch


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

One of the very worst RAWs I've seen in months. Terrible.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Rofl! Fucking Ziggler's reaction when AJ says "Oh baby! You didn't have to!" and he's just like "I didn't...." he sold that shit.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

BWAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAAH

Sheamus dead ass played Mark Henry! Segment of the night for sure! :lmao


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Lmao henry is a joke.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

But if it was the other way round..


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

And to think, about 2 weeks ago I was mad I didn't find out about this show in time to go.. :lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I should have skipped Raw. It has been pretty damn bad. Sheamus acts like a heel but is face


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

What an incredible battle between two firece competitors. :cole3


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cry, CRY you IWC marks.:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Can this company just die off already? Its heartbreaking watching how low it's sunk....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

LOL at Henry falling on his fat ass! Sore loser but funny stuff....

Sheamus is the Irish Cena


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*Would actually like to see a legit tug of war between Henry and Lesnar.*


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Jesus Christ why am I staying up to watch this?


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This is my first RAW for 10 years. I wish i hadn't bothered.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Did you guys see Sheamus skip that one high five with that kid?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> So a facel cheats then cheap shots a heel?


Just another day in the WWE :cena3


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Skybs said:


> *Would actually like to see a legit tug of war between Henry and Lesnar.*


:vince


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

They really need to recap this segment? Holly fucking shit...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Recap of charity time with SuperCena


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Watch a face act like a douchebag.

Look at the dying children we make happy.

WWE.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cena brainwashing time.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The Eliminator


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

We need a hero.... :hogan2


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

DA ELIMINATOR!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Oh fucking wow, they're recapping the disgraceful exploitation of sick kids for cheap Cena pops again.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

fucking lol, this again!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Their recapping the Make a Wish segment hoping it will lead to the fans cheering for him.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Do we really need this gross exploitation to be recapped?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Shouldn't the heel attack the face to get sympathy. That way the pay off can happen at the money match. Now they have faces getting "retribution" all the time before the money match. I mean Shemas got his retribution when he attacked Henry last week. Why does he need retribution again?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*WAIT GUYS....THE only replacement vs 3 members of the shield tonight Are:

Jacob, Nicolas, and Logan!!! :mark = RATINGS!!!! *:russo


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*"Lets show a recap of what the people have already seen!"*

:vince5


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Soon, Cena will all bury them.


----------



## EternalFlameFilms (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

i just dont even.... my goodness, i might be tna exclusive now, lol Ill just sit back and watch me some Aj styles instead of this


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



BrokenWater said:


> Cry, CRY you IWC marks.:


Continue to suck the teet of Vince McMahon and everything he shoves down your throat.

:vince5


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*They're actually doing a RECAP of this. :lmao


*


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

ELIMINATOR >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> HALF THE ROSTER


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

They're just wasting time now.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The eliminator has more mic skill than most of the WWE


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Da Eliminator vs Nick the Stitch vs Lightning Logan

BOOK IT ALREADY!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



LigerJ81 said:


> The Eliminator


He can cut a better promo than ryback


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

did this really happen?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



TheAussieRocket said:


> Soon, Cena will all bury them.


Well I think God's pretty much taken care of that.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cena is lying to 3 sick kids. Cute.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

DA EERTYUIOPDFGHKLTOR


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Xevoz said:


> Jesus Christ why am I staying up to watch this?


I ask myself the same question every week it's like an addiction, or maybe it's hope that the show will return to it's glory days, sigh 3 am right now


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Am I a bad person for muting the Cena replay? LoL


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Why recap this?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I just hate everything.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Haha, those kids looked like they didn't even give a shit.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

THE BIG RED MACHINE KANE :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

At least Cena put over these 3 young up-and-comers.
:cena2


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Jacob, Nicolas, and Logan vs The Sheild


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Put the tag titles on the line!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Emerald Flow said:


> Da Eliminator vs Nick the Stitch vs Lightning Logan
> 
> BOOK IT ALREADY!


Lightning Logan vs Undertaker

*21-1*


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Damn that maddox guy is good looking


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Jacob, Nicolas and Logan vs. The Shield~!! :russo


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Man, lucky son of a bitch edge....Got to nail Vickie.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

She whispered nothing. 


She whispered nothing and everyone could hear it.

I just...:lmao


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Joseph92 said:


> Am I a bad person for muting the Cena replay? LoL


I think I have you beat. I turned my TV off. :lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The Shield vs Team Hell No and Brad Maddox, im calling it now


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Vickie wants Brad to go down on her.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Brads gotta go down on her again.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

#NicktheStitch trending worldwide! Tout your reactions now! :cole3 :lawler


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



TheAussieRocket said:


> Soon, Cena will all bury them.


i shouldnt laugh at this


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Brad...I need you to suck my toes...


...again


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:mark >.<


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Worsr Raw ever. I can't even believe how bad this is.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Vickie :"Get that fine ass of yours into some wrestling tights" :jay2


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Is it worth going to bed or staying up


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> DA EERTYUIOPDFGHKLTOR


I laughed hard at that. I am now going to hell.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So they are WWE superstars...bet money HHH buries them


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Guess Ryback doesn't get fined or suspended for just leaving?

And i'm now imagining him walking down the streets of Columbus with his wrestling gear and fucking beanie hat on


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Why is Vickie GM? I miss the Bischoff/Stone Cold "sheriff" days.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I'm guessing team Hell no and Cena vs The Shield.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Demoslasher said:


> So they are WWE superstars...bet money HHH buries them


It's good for bussiness.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Fast 7 featuring :rock3 :cena2


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Mainboy said:


> Is it worth going to bed or staying up


Bed. Unless you want to see more recaps.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I wonder what Vickie wants Brad Maddox to do hmmm..live sex show? Take out her trash, clip her toe nails?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

just need a bit of summer rae then i'm most likely out


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Like A Boss said:


> Lightning Logan vs Undertaker
> 
> *21-1*


He is the ONE in 21 and ONE. :avit:unk2


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> Well I think God's pretty much taken care of that.


I hope you get a terminal disease you worthless asshole. You're a pathetic heartless piece of utter crap.


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Aww Kane's mad that they messed with big bro Taker.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Vickie told The Maddox to get the Jelly, We going Downtown Tonite


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

There is still an hour to go.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Either Nick The Stitch or Lightning Logan will join Team Hell No's team at the last second to face The Shield tonight. Only for the shield to win again and for Bryan and Kane to be knocked out and the kid who is chosen to be grabbed by the Shield and for Roman Reigns to then set him up for a triple powerbomb onto the announcers table and demolishing the table on impact. Calling it now


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Mainboy said:


> Is it worth going to bed or staying up


45/55
maybe 50/50


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The only redeeming factor of tonight's show is the fact that we're gonna get to see the Shield and Bryan the GOAT together in the same match.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Mainboy said:


> Is it worth going to bed or staying up


Well RVD could be the 3rd men


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

And I missed the season finale of The Following for this piss pour episode of Raw. I am seriously considering to stop watching the WWE for awhile.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

We need FANNNNNNNNN DANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> Well I think God's pretty much taken care of that.


Douchebag


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Wow how photoshopped is that photo?!?!?!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I miss Cryme Tyme and Cena...

Why the fuck did they break up, Cryme Tyme, and The Hart Foundation?

So many stereotypical storylines could have been written with Cryme Tyme that weren't written yet.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



TheAussieRocket said:


> Soon, Cena will all bury them.


literally or figuratively?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Haha, those kids looked like they didn't even give a shit.


Crowd didn't sound they gave a shit. Even when Cena was gettin riled up, they barely came to life. 

GREAT NEWS FOR THE ROCK. More Rock plugs. Guess they're not angry at him.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Chan Hung said:


> We need FANNNNNNNNN DANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Probably next


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Dark Church said:


> There is still an hour to go.


Oh, aren't we lucky?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Maddox is awesome in this role. I never want to see him in a ring again, but I hope to god he stays on in roles similar to this one. Friggin perfect!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Silly Rock, you ain't Superman.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

ROCKY! ROCKY! ROCKY!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

"What’s his name O’Connell, O’Donnell? — Logan Lightning, that’s it. He's really good."


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

That pic has to be Photoshopped.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Once again, if tonight ends with Lightning Logan being power-bombed through an announce table possibly while the other two kids are positioned on the desk, I will never complain again.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cena, you aren't fucking funny.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



El Barto said:


>


LOL


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

did cena say Braden walker

lmfao


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Brad is no selling Cena's bullshit :mark:


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

braden walker!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Braden Walker reference FTW!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Braden Walker...nice


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Braden Walker


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The Wish Kids to be Cena's partners.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Ratman said:


> And I missed the season finale of The Following for this piss pour episode of Raw. I am seriously considering to stop watching the WWE for awhile.


Don't consider, just do it


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Mad-Ox is just fucking gold. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Braden Walker reference...in 2013? Cena kida-sorta reedemed himself tonight.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Called It


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Brad demands respect.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Brad Maddox reminds me of Bitchoff lol

LOL at SUPERCENA.....


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

what about that hurt Achilles ?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Dr.Boo said:


> Bed. Unless you want to see more recaps.


Recaps. Might just watch rest of this in the morning


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Brad Maddox was funny there.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This guys like Eugene. lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Maddoxx telling it like it is to John like a boss


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Why is Maddox on the company's payroll??


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cena is being a bully to get what he wants! WTF!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*Maddox's facial expressions look so forced :lol*


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

What a bully


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOD NO MORE DEL RIO


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Top Face bullying a lowly subordinate :vince Logic


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Zigglypuff


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Maybe Cena will really hurt his achilles tendon and be out for a few weeks?


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Oehhhh, Cena is soo intimidating its scary as fuck


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ryback returns to beat up Cena :side:

obvious is obvious.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Be a Star ?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Bryan is playing FIP late in the match with Kane knocked off the apron. Super Cena comes running down, tags in, and runs wild until Ryback comes back to cost him the match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

UGH the WWE has so many talented wrestlers they dont use but we have to see some of the worst for two segements tonight. WTF WWE


and what is worse Cesero is going to job to Del Rio and got a jobber intro



Just go away Del Rio


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ugh, these mongs again? Really?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Crickets for del Rio


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Berty....here comes Berty......SI, SI, SI, SI, SI, SI :vince


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



El Barto said:


> Zigglypuff


*:lmao :lmao :lmao Oh my god, dead.*


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



El Barto said:


> Zigglypuff


:lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Poor Cesaro. US champ to jobber entrance and likely squash match.

HE YODELED ON THE FUCKING APP. Damn they just had to mention that.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Awwww had enuff of this crap i'm done for the night.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Poor Cesaro... :/


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*Don't Be a :bully

Be a :cena2*


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

A wild Yodeler appears in the ring, send out Del Rio.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



El Barto said:


> Zigglypuff


sir thank you so much for this I love you now :lol


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Del Rio


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Did Braden Walker crash the forum then? In 2013?

Played John...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Brad Maddox is a pretty good performer for the limited screen time he gets


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

When will they realise Del Rio is fucking awful and that no one will ever care about him nor will he ever make them any money?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cesaro Jobbing coming up


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Cesaro to lose to Mexican JBL for the 587th time.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Great show, I think. Crowd of the year. They didn't try hard and also weren't a smark circle jerk. Very vocal, got into all of the matches. Great Shield segment. Excellent Orton and Rhodes match.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cesaro vs Del Rio, Like we never seen this match before


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Maybe Cena will really hurt his achilles tendon and be out for a few weeks?


I'd never wish injury on someone but god damn Cena is boring. Give the guy some time off to heal up FFS. He's got to be hurting like fuck.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Chan Hung said:


> Brad Maddox reminds me of Bitchoff lol
> 
> LOL at SUPERCENA.....


Thought I was the only one who sort of saw some Bischoff in him there

oh wait, he looks like Garrett Bischoff a little too. totally forgot about that


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

JAJAJA cesareo is a joke, big LOL. Hope del reo destroys him.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Did Cesaro get an entrance?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Wow, Cesaro with dat jobber entrance. About to get :buried AGAIN.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Antonio Cesaro and Del Rio. Jesus Christ. It doesn't get more boring than that...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

And to think...we have about 50 minutes left of non-stop action!!!

Cesaro, 3MB, Zach Ryder are all good company jobbermen :vince


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Fandangohome said:


> *This is my first RAW for 10 years*. I wish i hadn't bothered.


yeh. . . .


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So, stipulation, what will it be?
3 man last man standing match?
Ladder match?
Braw and panties match?
Submission match?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



AmWolves10 said:


> Did Cesaro get an entrance?


Theres an app for that


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ohh all the entrances are on the WWE App now!
I get it!
:cole3


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Oh boy! 
:cole3 Get that WWE mobile app and you can hear yodeling!
:vince5 That'll get the downloads!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



AmWolves10 said:


> Did Cesaro get an entrance?


Got an entrance on the App :HHH2


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Now for Cesaro to tap out to Del Rio. Sometimes I think that I must be a sadist.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Bearodactyl said:


> So, stipulation, what will it be?
> 3 man last man standing match?
> Ladder match?
> Braw and panties match?
> Submission match?


Hug it Out Elimination match


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Sad how Cesaro was getting protected weekly against the strongest opponents now he gets jobber entrances and loses every week to everyone. Then WWE wonders why they cant create new stars or when these guys become World Champs they arent believable at all like Ziggler is atm.

Fuck you WWE.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Who just snorted?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

These guys are so bored calling these matches/segments that they're looking up stuff on wikipedia to have something to talk about.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



AmWolves10 said:


> Did Cesaro get an entrance?


:ambrose2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*Isn't Triple H supposed to come out tonight???? Eh????*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Third hour is always when Raw completely circles the drain.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*Cesaro should change his theme.





*


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Fandangohome said:


> This is my first RAW for 10 years. I wish i hadn't bothered.


DAMN Welcome back

10 Years Ago Goldberg defeated The Rock at backlash


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Dark Church said:


> Cesaro to lose to Mexican Lance Storm for the 587th time.


fixed


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I hate it when Cole goes into trivial pursuit mode at the beginning of a match, just dealing out pointless info and making it seems like the match doesn't matter in the least.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

OK, Punk please comeback. seriously were sorry! we'll even boo if you want just comeback! unk3


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So what did Cesaro do to deserve this?


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Bischoff >>>>>>>


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

My user title remains true. This crowd could give a rats ass about Mexican JBL.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

There's some decent wrestling matches tonight.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cesaro to do dat job.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cesareo is so boring, he really deserve whats happening to him, he was overpushed and did nothing.


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Lol, JBL mentions Suarez, Cesaro bites del rio. GJ WWE GJ


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Skybs said:


> *Cesaro should change his theme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:vince2 That's perfect!


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

DAT ASS


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Awesome22 said:


> So what did Cesaro do to deserve this?



He isn't American or Mexican.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



AmWolves10 said:


> Did Cesaro get an entrance?


Yep. If you had the APP you would have seen it.

Wardrobe malfunction for Del Rio.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



123bigdave said:


> yeh. . . .


No, seriously, 2003 was the last time i watched Raw. Still followed wrestling, just not watched Raw.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The wrestling has been good tonight as someone else pointed out, everything else has been more painful than Chyna's last sex tape.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

this sucks


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

whatever happened to sin cara?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Those strikes looked weak as it gets.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

For all the complaints, this is a fun match to watch.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Well my lame ass is gonna call it a night. Been playing Diablo 2 again, gonna go level my Barbarian. :


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

A commercial break? For this jobber match? I marvel at the stupid choices this company is making tonight.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Guys set up for their finishers way to much.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*






For all the people that missed Ceseros intro


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

At least talk about the decent rugby code jbl.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Awesome22 said:


> So what did Cesaro do to deserve this?


what did the fans do to deserve this?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



MakingAStupidAcc said:


> Lol, JBL mentions Suarez, Cesaro bites del rio. GJ WWE GJ


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Fandangohome said:


> No, seriously, 2003 was the last time i watched Raw. Still followed wrestling, just not watched Raw.


Out of ALL the Monday Night Raw Is Wars....WHY, THIS one? :jeff1


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Fandangohome said:


> No, seriously, 2003 was the last time i watched Raw. Still followed wrestling, just not watched Raw.


what made you pick this raw to start again?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Ricezilla said:


> whatever happened to sin cara?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Wrestling has been ok, the booking and writing has been horrific.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Awesome22 said:


> So what did Cesaro do to deserve this?


probably spilt coffee on vince backstage or looked at a linda photo the wrong way


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



TripleHsNose said:


> Out of ALL the Monday Night Raw Is Wars....WHY, THIS one? :jeff1


Why not this one? This is the greatest episode in months! :vince2


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Brown Horatio said:


>


:lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Absolute said:


> A commercial break? For this jobber match? I marvel at the stupid choices this company is making tonight.


They have to fill time somehow. 

You look at EVERY match tonight, the outcome was never in doubt for any of them, yet some went on way too long. Randy should have crushed Cody, for example.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Ricezilla said:


> whatever happened to Christian?


Fixed


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



TripleHsNose said:


> Out of ALL the Monday Night Raw Is Wars....WHY, THIS one? :jeff1


I'm up late and don't have work tomorrow, for the first time in a very long time.


----------



## TinkerMan (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

WWE needs James Cameron!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

ANOTHER Fast & Furious movie?? How many more are they going to make?


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*










I've spent more time looking at this than watching RAW.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

At least Cesaro is getting a little offense int


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

STOP WITH THE FUCKING APP.

"Some incredible things have happened on the app tonight." Yet the rest of the show is the drizzling shits.


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cesaro trending worldwide, push him Vince... PLEASE??????


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Brown Horatio said:


> probably spilt coffee on vince backstage or looked at a linda photo the wrong way


Sounds like a storyline waiting to happen


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Lawler. Stop. Please.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Nimbus said:


> Cesareo is so boring, he really deserve whats happening to him, he was overpushed and did nothing.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Really..what's the point of having a long.."PREDICTABLE" match?? :vince


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The in ring action is fine. The problem is, we know who will win and these matches really have no reason to happen other than
to fill time. Make some stories, feuds and angles for this. Ratings for these time killer matches are usually quite poor.
Wrestling happening without build to it can be a really lame thing.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I preferred RAW when it was TV-14. PG is just so fucking boring.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> For all the people that missed Ceseros intro


Holy shít the nostalgia!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Jesus_Hong said:


> Sounds like a storyline waiting to happen


Who are the chicks in your sig?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Joseph92 said:


> ANOTHER Fast & Furious movie?? How many more are they going to make?


Another one is coming out next year, rock also might get his own spin off, wonder if he'll do the movie via satellite


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Remember when Jericho split coffee on Kane? ahhhhh Memories


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I wonder if the ratings would be better if they show the incredible stuff that happens on the app on TV??


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Hawksea said:


> Quoted for truth.


What does the Ceasaro guy have to do with Antonio Cesaro?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Jesus_Hong said:


> Sounds like a storyline waiting to happen










Invented that :lol


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I preferred RAW when it was TV-14. PG is just so fucking boring.


It's nothing to do with it being PG. . . . .


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

3 announcers ad no one is putting over the match


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

this match sucks!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



iwatchwrestling said:


> STOP WITH THE FUCKING APP.
> 
> "Some incredible things have happened on the app tonight." Yet the rest of the show is the drizzling shits.


The funny thing is, wouldnt telling people to watch the app instead of commericals piss off the sponsors


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ole :lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*Ole Chants :mark: :mark:*


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

OLE OLE OLEEEE


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

soccer chants again?? OK


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ole chants from a US crowd lmao.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Where's El Generico?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Go home Columbus, you're drunk


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I preferred RAW when it was TV-14. PG is just so fucking boring.


I preferred RAW when they had decent feuds and never put the "Great action!" on a phone app.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

alejbr4 said:


> 3 announcers ad no one is putting over the match


Just one of the many underlying problems with this FUCKING company.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ricardo trying so hard to get Del Rio a reaction.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

That uppercut looked fierce.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cesaro making del Rio look gooood. Several good matches tonight, can't hate on that..


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



123bigdave said:


> It's nothing to do with it being PG. . . . .


Yes it is. PG limits what they can do. 

People who think PG isn't the problem are delusional.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

THIS CROWD IS TOO LOUD,I CANT HEAR ANYTHING!!!! MY GOD VINCE SHUT THE CROWD UP,THE PRODUCT IS TOO GOOD >.<


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I'm sorry y'all don't like wrestling.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The crowd has been good I''ll give it that.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Will anyone ever be pinned by the Swiss Death?


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ole chants in OHIO???


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

These long matches would mean so much more if the heels were actually made to look like credible threats before. Its a great match so far and so was Orton and Cody but its obvious the heels will lose.

Why is the crowd chanting Ole? Its not a England crowd so I doubt Ohioans love Soccer like


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Alberto Del Boring.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



SPCDRI said:


> The in ring action is fine. The problem is, we know who will win and these matches really have no reason to happen other than
> to fill time. Make some stories, feuds and angles for this. Ratings for these time killer matches are usually quite poor.
> Wrestling happening without build to it can be a really lame thing.


I agree...lots of filler matches and matches that aren't progressing lol

Poor Ricardo singing alone! :ex:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

RR does 'Ole' chants? no


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ricardo :lmao


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This match blows. The fans couldn't care less about them.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ricardo doing the Ole chants lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

There's already been more actual wrestling, actual back and forth matches in this episode of RAW than any in recent memory and people are STILL complaining. For the love of God, Cody Rhodes & Zach Ryder had lengthy credible matches. Cesaro wasn't squashed.

The fuck you complaining for? :kobe


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

How can Vince NOT see something in Cesaro?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

remember when most of the roster actually had charisma or an ounce of personality, got to be one of the worse rosters in years, so many dull wrestlers


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> ANOTHER Fast & Furious movie?? How many more are they going to make?


There's already talk of them making fast 7



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I preferred RAW when it was TV-14. PG is just so fucking boring.


*Being PG, TV-14, or Rated R isn't going to affect the quality of wrestling match.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

holy shit talk about the same formula in every match with all these false finishes... 


This formula gets old pretty quick.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ricardo, oh he came off as a fool a bit ago


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cesaro putting up a fight instead of getting squashed, I like it.

Are they chanting for El Generico or Alberto Del Rio?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

"listen to this impact" - :lawler Ya Del Rio's hand to his own leg!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Fucking awesome match.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Yes it is. PG limits what they can do.
> 
> People who think PG isn't the problem are delusional.


PG is part of the problem, it isn't THE problem. THE problem is crazy old Vince and his band of retarded yes men. No on in the company seems to have a clue what the fuck they're doing.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Shouldn't Del Rio go to his taco and guacamole instead of bread and butter?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Just announce the fucking stipulation already.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*Where's FANNNNNN DANNNNNNNN GO!!!!!!???????!!!!!!!!!*

Hmmm that LONG match was SOOOO unpredictable! :vince

At this point, i'd rather see a "Ricardo on a Pole" match :russo


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Another good match.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Yes it is. PG limits what they can do.
> 
> People who think PG isn't the problem are delusional.


There's no reason they couldn't put on a good show with a PG rating.

You're the delusional one. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

SICK MMA TYPE TRANSITION :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Well at least Raw has had two decent matches tonight in between the horrid garbage and patting themselves on the back.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

'Wrestling background of Del Rio'

Well it is a wrestling company


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

2 pretty nice matches from RKO/Cody and ADR/Cesaro tonight. Not bad


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Atleast cesaro got show some offense


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Oh look, Cesaro lost. That's new. Not.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Del Rio a great champion? JBL must be bullshitting us.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ole!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Absolute said:


> Just announce the fucking stipulation already.



Maybe it will be a sing-off triple threat match


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Awesome match!


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The stipulation will be "First guy to show his arse wins"


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ziggles is gonna sell the shit out of that ladder match.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*Ladder Match with Ziggler in it. Spots. Spots. :mark:*


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

OLE! OLE! OLE! OLE! :generico


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ladder match? I like it.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ladder match? Damn Ziggler's going to be taking some huge bumps.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

My god Del Rio should not be allowed to speak ever again.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> Shouldn't Del Rio go to his taco and guacamole instead of bread and butter?












Sorry, just wanted to post that gif :lol


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ladder match could be damn good!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

we har ghoin like diiiis


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

fuck me even Rosey, Jamal and Rico had more charisma than Del Rio, he's the mexican reincarnation of Lance Storm


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Well Ziggler did win an 8 man Ladder match


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

ladders huh

great for seeing ziggy sell


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Everytime Ziggler is in a ladder match I get worried he will kill himself in the match...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

A multi-man ladder match two months before MITB? Erm....

Should be a good match though.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ladder mat?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Why would Ziggler be worried? He beat Cena in a ladder match awhile back.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Am I the only one who thought he was implying the loser gets their head shaved with his hand gestures?


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Wow nobody cared about the LAABBUREREERRR MAAATCH!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ohhh fuck this shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> Well at least Raw has had two decent matches tonight in between the horrid garbage and patting themselves on the back.


If they took out the first hour and opened with the shield segment, this raw wouldnt be so bad.

They really need to go back to two hours


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I could get into a Triple Threat Ladder match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

.............And back to the garbage portion of Raw.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

A dance off fpalm


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Don't care what you say, Summer Rae looks hot af


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

"Another title reign will put Del Rio over" :vince5


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Why waste Fandango on Khali?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Will be a good match at Extreme Rules that.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

O fuck a dance off with Khali......


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Del Rio needs to get better mic skill


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Natalya looked like an absolute mong walking down the hallway.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Yes it is. PG limits what they can do.
> 
> People who think PG isn't the problem are delusional.


PG isn't apart of the problem. WCW's product in 1996 was PG, yet it was still able to produce one of the most interesting angles in wrestling; the formation of the NWO. 

The writing is the problem if anything.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Skybs said:


> *Being PG, TV-14, or Rated R isn't going to affect the quality of wrestling match.*


I don't have a problem with the wrestling. I actually believe this is one of the best eras for actual in-ring action, but stories and promos would be better if the show wasn't PG.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*Fandango vs Khali? Oh lord.*


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So are we forgetting the whole Triple H/Brock meet up?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

A fucking dance of with Khali? Are they just fucking joking now? Are they purposely trying to make this the worst wrestling show in history?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Yes....FAN....DAN...GO, but in a *Dance-off?? * fpalm


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Bearodactyl said:


> Cesaro making del Rio look gooood. Several good matches tonight, can't hate on that..


This was exactly like Orton/Cody... very slow, and with a dead crowd, it just doesn't work. Way too many restholds and strikes tonight.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ladder match involving Del Rio and Ziggler should be good. 

Ugh, dance contest? Can Fandango just kick Khali in the nuts and take off? Not Khali can run after him or anything.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

A Dance Off with the PunJobber Nightmare? :vince2


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Ratman said:


> Don't care what you say, Summer Rae looks hot af


Who said otherwise?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Fandangohome said:


> This is my first RAW for 10 years. I wish i hadn't bothered.


Damn ten years?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Del Rio and Ziggler are gonna BRING IT in the Ladder match.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Oh this big stumblin' goof is next. :lol


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Dance off... i've never taken a piss break during Raw, even the diva matches, but Khali dancing, i'm outta here.

If it wasn't for the shield coming up, i'd be done. Damn you shield for keeping me up!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

What is with Vince McMahon's positive obsession with all these dance gimmicks and dance offs?
Does anybody other than this guy :vince2 really want to see Great Khali "dance?"
Khali is visibly in pain when he walks to the ring.


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

A dance-off in wrestling fpalm


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ladder match so Ziggler can win without making his credibility any stronger


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Dance off?


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This Brodus Clay movie looks like it has the potential to be the worst movie of all time.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Nope, I'm tapping out for the night, too tired. Knowing my luck it's now that Batista debuts.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

a dance off...whay did I do...

I must have r*ped hitler


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So if it's a dance off wouldn't it make more sense to have it Fandango vs Jericho? or is Jericho with Fozzy at the moment?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Damnit Damnit Damnit....
WTF A Dance off with Kahli!!!!
:cornette:cornette


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Yes it is. PG limits what they can do.
> 
> People who think PG isn't the problem are delusional.


People who think PG is the problem are delusional. Edgy =/= automatically good.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*Wait, what? It's a dance off?

So we get to see Fandangod dance extra time? :mark:*


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

finally getting my dose of summer rae, now just need her to do a split and i'm most likely out


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

A dance off and tug of war on Raw.

Awesome Raw tonight, guys.

fpalm


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



NathWFC said:


> A fucking dance of with Khali? Are they just fucking joking now? Are they purposely trying to make this the worst wrestling show in history?


Why o Why are you complaining when we ALL know the Road to Mania was so bad that it delivered a tremendous buyrate for WRESTLEMANIA. So crap tv = ratings/money$! :vince


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This is like a train wreck, you find it horrifying, but you can't look away.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Time for fandango to lose 940,000 viewers again.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



SPCDRI said:


> What is with Vince McMahon's positive obsession with all these dance gimmicks and dance offs?
> Does anybody other than this guy :vince2 really want to see Great Khali "dance?"
> *Khali is visibly in pain when he walks to the ring.*


So are the fans forced to watch him.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Because Summer Rae is blonde, people think she's hot by default.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Dance off incoming


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*taps out*


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



That's irrelevant said:


> PG isn't apart of the problem. WCW's product in 1996 was PG, yet it was still able to produce one of the most interesting angles in wrestling; the formation of the NWO.
> 
> The writing is the problem if anything.


They struck gold with the NWO, just like WWE does once in a while, but it soon turned into overdone, dull garbage.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



SubZero3:16 said:


> So are we forgetting the whole Triple H/Brock meet up?


They're not there. That video package was supposed to make you forget.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Chan Hung said:


> Why o Why are you complaining when we ALL know the Road to Mania was so bad that it delivered a tremendous buyrate for WRESTLEMANIA. So crap tv = ratings/money$! :vince


The Road to WM looks like the golden era of wrestling compared to this diabolical pile of horse shit.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Khali waves his hands in the air...and wins. :lol


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Khali dance-off?


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

You guys complaining about the dance off realize Jericho will interrupt in no time right? It's not like we're going to actually watch Khali dance for an entire dancing match.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Well it's not like a wrestling match is going to make these forums happy....


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The moves you're about to see take years of practice to perfect and do safely. Please do not try this at home.

:cole3


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Dat Summer Rae, lol @ Mrs Fandango.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Good lord, Summer Rae is hot as hell.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Summer Rae can't dance


----------



## xvaj (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Team Hell no and cena against the shield? another boring match since its already been done...shield will win either way...then ryback comes in and shell shock cena.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

What if Khali is the secret admirer?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I can't get his theme out of my head whenever his song plays I start humming this


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Scottish-Suplex said:


> Nope, I'm tapping out for the night, too tired. Knowing my luck it's now that Batista debuts.


Tap outs aren't just welcomed......they're allowed. :batista2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Marked for the black chick in the audience that had the wtf is this shit face.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

did someone say "dance off"


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Oh no. Jerry is in the ring :no:


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

This sold out crowd must be pissed. I really feel like I'm watch 2000-Nitro with all the goofy shit. Good matches through.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Summer Rae is a horrible dancer


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

brin back the olde dancer! summer is hot though


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

R.I.P Bitchface dancer.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:lawler please don't make an attempt to say Fandango. It's painful to hear.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Wow, I'm going to have to screen cap some of these hideous Columbus fans. 

Summer looks like there's maybe half-a-thought going through her head.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I was expecting JBL to call Summer "The Next Mrs. Layfield" for some reason


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Summer cannot dance for shit.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Who's the bird with fandango?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

fandangoing..... its so fucking forced 


WWE is truly fucking gay. :lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*"Eh eh! Eh Eh EHHH eh ehhhhe eh! EH EH! eh eh eh eehhhhhhhhh ehhhh!"








*​


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I wonder how long Summer Rae will be Fandangos dance partner?


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Seeing Fandango really makes me miss Val Venis.

That old pornstar gimmick owns this stupid Ballroom dance gimmick guy.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

When does Khali's fucking contract end? The man is an absolute fucking joke.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Khali has no idea what the fuck is happening


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Jerry should be Fandango's personal announcer, he's the only one who gets the name right.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Where is Hornswoggle?


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

When is Fandango gonna come out of the closet


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Amber B said:


> R.I.P Bitchface dancer.


:lmao


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Seriously, Johnny Curtis has some personality. Don't love the Fandango character, but he's making it work as best he can.

This crowd trying to "Fandango" is embarrassing.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This big goof :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:lmao Khali is great on the mic


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Phillies3:16 said:


> Khali has no idea what the fuck is happening


TBH Neither does anyone else.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

subtitles! LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



TheAussieRocket said:


> This is like a train wreck, you find it horrifying, but you can't look away.


:lmao lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*DON'T GIVE KHALI A MIC. OH LORD

:lmao :lmao :lmao*


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

King burying Khali's response :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:shaq


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



abrown0718 said:


>


dat face :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

HOW DOES THIS MAN HAVE A FUCKING JOB IN WRESTLING.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

What did he say??


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

god damn it Khali it's just a challenge to understand you and I'm laughing my ass off


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I love Nattie


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Jerry looking like a sweaty,grown midget again. He should retire.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

LOL Lawler OK WHATEVER


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Khali


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Summer Rae >>>>>>>>>> Natalya. Natalya must feel so insecure in her dress compared to Summer in hers.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



GOD said:


> fandangoing..... its so fucking forced
> 
> 
> WWE is truly fucking gay. :lmao


To say the least.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

IT'S FUNNY BECAUSE HE'S FOREIGN!!!! This is legit embarrassing. Jerry is talking to him like he's five year old.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

It'll all be over soon, it'll all be over soon, it'll all be over soon......


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Someone kill me...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

You complain, but how many of you will NOT turn the channel?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I don't even know anymore


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

After ADR and Cesaro put a clinic there I'm supposed to watch Fandango and his crap?, no thanks! :changechannel:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:lol I can't :lol


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

You guys wanted more Fandango...well, you got it...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Natalya is such a disgrace..


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

fpalm What did Natalya do to deserve this


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Dance Off = RATINGS :vince

LOL at fans boooing...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:lmao Khali just dancing in place. With that lost look on his face.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

My FUCKING Sides Hurt from this Khali calls a Dance


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:clap


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

WHAT THE FUCK AM I WATCHING


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Chan Hung said:


> :lmao lol


i think we're all in agreement with this :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



AmWolves10 said:


> Where is Hornswoggle?


banging Kaitlyn

:jt7


----------



## EternalFlameFilms (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

oh god


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I'm never watching WWE again. Bye. I'm done.


----------



## Carlito_mfc (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

End this now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

"What type of dancing is this?"

Drunk uncle at a wedding if I had to take a guess.

Seriously, Fandango has a rape charge pending somewhere.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

they actually said she was summer rae
wow


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Can that abomination Khali be fired yet?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Bet Khali still wins


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Summer Rae? I thought it was Mrs. Fandango?


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



RDEvans said:


> fpalm What did Natalya do to deserve this


She said no


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Fandango's clumsy line was funny.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> You complain, but how many of you will NOT turn the channel?


lol at Fandango cheers! 

Damn Summer Rae is so fucking hot!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Headliner said:


>


GOAT


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

how do you sit in the crowd as this is going on, so embarrassing


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Evilerk said:


> banging Kaitlyn
> 
> :jt7


:lmao


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



RDEvans said:


> fpalm What did Natalya do to deserve this


She was born into the Hart Family


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> You complain, but how many of you will NOT turn the channel?


And miss out on the epic conclusion to the dance off!:lmao


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

These thick cunts in the crowd cheering are the reason crazy old Vince gets away with serving up this diabolical crap.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So Summer's dancing consist of moving mildly and give Fandango "Fuck Me" looks. Alright then.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

fuck u crowd


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



abrown0718 said:


>


Sums up everyone's thoughts to be honest.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

And this Daizee Haze looking broad needs to take a seat.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

why?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

WHY THE FUCK WERE THEY CHEERING KHALI?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Khali wins

F this show


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Fucking Ohio.. I hate living here.
On second thought guess they are supposed to cheer for the "face"
Poor Johnny..
Poor Poor Johnny.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Summer Rae is looking great.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Why is every segment with Lawler pure garbage?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I doubt that's Indias first dance champion Cole


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:cornette ....





:cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette :cornette


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fuckery


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## RedwineRaider (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Why do millions of people across globe watch this weekly? This has been an abortion of a wrestling show.

I don't understand how people can say the WWE is better than TNA. I just don't understand it.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:lmao Khali won with that in-place dancing. 

And Fandango stands over him. Like da GAWD he is.


----------



## EternalFlameFilms (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

but fandango had a better reaction :/


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

A heel doing something heel-like? Color me fucking shocked.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Why is this happening on RAW..


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

You got be a fucking complete mong to cheer Khali's dance off.

Fuck people.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Fandango is such a bully beating up the 7'3 monster.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



RDEvans said:


> fpalm What did Natalya do to deserve this


spilt coffee on vince or looked at triple h the wrong way with stephanie near by


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The alabama jam!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Amazing move off the top rope~!!


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Fandango is going to straight break his ass one day doing all those leg drops off the top rope.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

See, those shrieking bastard children cheering for this trash in the crowd are the reason why this company is the drizzling shits now.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



leon79 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:lol Khali...f'n goof. Always worth the laugh.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

End his career, Fandango.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Fandsngos fake tan fpalm


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I will be LAUGHING when WWE goes bankrupt in 5 years. They ABSOLUTELY deserve it.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

If this was India's First Dance Champion, Then they must Suck really Bad


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Kahli couldn't get _any_ closer to the ropes?

That looked super stiff as a result.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Summer Rae would be better served in porn.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Well, in a normal world, you just book a match and let him beat the goof in a minute or two.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I remember when getting Khali off his feet was suppose to be impressive


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Oh and wear looser pants. Just because you can outline every inch in tight leather doesn't mean you need to.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Summer has a hard time doing a split o.o


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*Kenny Dykstra's finishing move :jt7*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Dean/Moxley said:


> Why is this happening on RAW..


Because we all know crap tv just like the road to mania equals money$$ :vince


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

honestly will this company still be around in 7 years


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

"The dogs are in the enclosed pool area. Garage side door is open." - Anyone watching this Raw


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Summer Rae's nose could cut butter.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*










for that whole segment


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



TJC93 said:


> I doubt that's Indias first dance champion Cole


Clearly they've never seen Benny Lava.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*Opens eyes*

Is it over?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Why is she popping a squat? These awkward bastards. :lmao


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Has Wade Barrett showed up yet, actually scratch that, the way RAW is going WWE would screw him over so badly tonight


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Khali can't even sell properly.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Fandango's old dancer had the "it" factor. Her facial expressions were always on point. As a fellow woman, I was proud.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I can already see Cena beating the shield singlehandedly, to make the sick kiddies happy.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Hope next week is great, i'm going.

heard adr cena v dolph ryback through local tv ad...


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

And dem boos keep on comin :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Summer Rae would be better served in porn.


Them legs...so yummy...id love to have my way with that filthy naughty blonde! 

Off topic but i'd LOL if fans boooood Cena tonight after all that Charity PR


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

That injury has to be BS he was not limping when he came out with the kids


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

No kids out now to protect Cena from getting booed :lmao


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



LovelyElle890 said:


> Fandango's old dancer had the "it" factor. Her facial expressions were always on point. As a fellow woman, I was proud.


Probably because she was actually a dancer


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cena looks like he can hardly walk but he will wrestle?


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I'm actually glad to see Cena.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

No reaction for Cena?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Achilles tendon injury and runs to the ring fpalm


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Summer Rae would be better served in porn.


I think all the divas would


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Looks like Cena was having trouble running to the ring.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

The Raw set needs an overhaul. It's been the same for 5 fucking years. Really contributes to the stale atmosphere of Raw.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Yeah John looks _really_ hurt


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

And Cena no sells the Achilles tendon issue by running to the ring.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cena ran like a old dude running outside to play Shuffleboard.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

so is this just an injury angle? or is it legit?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

God knows that I'm only putting my self through this fuckery for the shield.

I question my life choices sometimes.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Remember earlier when Cena came without his ankle taped with the kids and strolled around like he was fine. 

All of a sudden the ankle's taped, and he's hurt. NOT injured. Hurt.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Silent Alarm said:


> *Opens eyes*
> 
> Is it over?


Hopefully.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Huganomics said:


> "The dogs are in the enclosed pool area. Garage side door is open." - Anyone watching this Raw


This.

All of this.


Just..I don't know.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



LovelyElle890 said:


> Fandango's old dancer had the "it" factor. Her facial expressions were always on point. As a fellow woman, I was proud.


I agree bring back the other girl


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*injures Achilles tendon* - still wears non supportive tennis shoes to wrestle in.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Worst injury sell job ever


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I HAVE PIZZA!!


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Being a WWE fan has become embarrasing.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

If Cena beats the Shield single handedly with this injury..


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

They should of had another Vicky and Brad segement. That s*** took horrible over 9000!

Now I hope something good comes out of the main event.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

That's what happens when you try to brainwash your audience They will boo him even harder.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Justin Roberts' voice is just awful

Embrace the hate Cena


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Bryan's not doing the NO NO NO entrance. This is serious!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Brown Horatio said:


> honestly will this company still be around in 7 years


Of course....look at the money Mania made after a pathetic Road to Mania :lmao
Just proves that we can complain, but people are still buying so Vince could care less:vince


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cena CAN'T EVEN SELL A DAMN ACHILLES INJURY
And I like Hell No, but if they aren't going to do shit with the Tag Titles then just drop the belts and give it to a new team


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This night makes TNA look like the peaks of the AE and RAE combined.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Everyone knows Ryback is interfering. Just get it over with already.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Lmao no personal entrance for Bryan? i know hes a comedy character but he really deservers his own entrance hes a great talent.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

TEAM HELL NO brought me back to RAW

:ex:


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Hes legit injured but WWE can't afford to have him and Punk out at the same time. Get with it yo


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Skullduggery said:


> I think all the divas would


Except for Tamina. Hutz


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:lol they are gonna skip the Shield entrance


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

John your supposed to be a role model to children, RTIME !?!?! Use correct spelling.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



ToddTheBod said:


> If Cena beats the Shield single handedly with this injury..


Get ready for it. I'm calling it.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ryback to attack Hell NO-Cena >.<

wasnt trips suppoused to be here tonight >.<


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

that radioactive song is used for EVERYTHING now, how long before the WWE uses it for a PPV


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ryback to screw Cena over I reckon.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

"Radioooactive radiooactiivee". How many fucking commercials use that song now? -___-


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Twisted14 said:


> I HAVE PIZZA!!


: Tracking Pizza > Tracking Raw


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Dat selling by Cena. He's so great. So comparable to Bret :lmao


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cena is horrible at selling. All he's doing is locking his calf muscle, you can fucking see it!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This episode is on the "Walk out" episode level.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Kane - "So John, since we're teaming, um, sorry about all that Embrace the Hate stuff a while back and throwing Ryder off the stage."

Cena - "Who? Oh yeah, that. Cool."


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So Ryback costs the faces the match. Then he gets put over in 1on1s by Bryan and Kane in the following weeks. Calling it. Mark it down.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Of course....look at the money Mania made after a pathetic Road to Mania :lmao
> Just proves that we can complain, but people are still buying so Vince could care less:vince


It only took 6 months for WCW to go from a 4.5 ratings range to the 2.0 range. Momentum sifts downward very quickly.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

match is on early which ryback will return and have a stare down with cena


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Prediction: Cena will not be pinned, or the match will end in DQ with Ryback interference. 

Can't have superman being pinned. :vince2


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

We need another "pipebomb promo" to light a fire under WWE's dumbass.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

RYBACKRULES-He will interfere and cost Cena-Hell No The Match cause RybackRules


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



HHHbkDX said:


> We need another "pipebomb promo" to light a fire under WWE's dumbass.


*When CM Punk returns, hopefully.*


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

AMBROSE VS KANE :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



HHHbkDX said:


> We need another "pipebomb promo" to light a fire under WWE's dumbass.


The man to do that is dean ambrose


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Dean Ambrose getting dem singles matches.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Amber B said:


> This episode is on the "Walk out" episode level.


"But Hunter, I'm just a girl."


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

More Ambrose solo action? LIKE


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Are they actually putting effort back into SD?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

hmm.. .seems like Smackdown is becoming the place for the Shield. I can dig that.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Dean Ambrose getting the 1on1 again


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

DerpCena said:


> John your supposed to be a role model to children, RTIME !?!?! Use correct spelling.


And shouldn't it be our time instead of are time?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I847 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I hope DB brought the diagrams!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Shield come out the same place EVERY week and still the people in the ring never look the right way


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

"You never know where the Shield's gonna be coming from." 

Except they come from the same aisle's in the crowd every week. Dumbass.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

No reaction for the shield.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*Ambrose facing BOD in two straight weeks :mark:*


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Silent Alarm said:


> *Opens eyes*
> 
> Is it over?












Now it's over.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

And he'll lose again and he'll get crazier.


And these three dense bastards are looking all over the place for the Shield when even Stevie Wonder knows exactly where they are coming from.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Side Note: Does anyone miss Ryback? lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

"You never know where they're coming from but you know that they're coming!"-:lawler

Shield have been coming out to the ring the same way for half a year.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

I saw tna this Thursday and it really is way better than this. I couldn't believe it. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Did Cena look at the diagrams?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Which one of you smarks are at raw with the "I'm cool cause I boo cena" sign?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:lawler You never know where The Shield are going to be coming from.
:cole3 The Shield from out of nowhere!

Can they just stop saying they don't know "where" The Shield will enter from at this point?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

GOD said:


> Prediction: Cena will not be pinned, or the match will end in DQ with Ryback interference.
> 
> Can't have superman being pinned. :vince2


Bryan will eat the pin unfortunately.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Well atleast WWE are doing something good with the Shield.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



heels4life said:


> Dean Ambrose getting the 1on1 again


Thta is why I think he will be the singles member of the shield while Rollins and Reigns will get the tag titles


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Obvious Ryback interference is obvious.


----------



## Edge Head 4 Life (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Dean/Moxley said:


> Why is this happening on RAW..


HAHAHAHA that gif killed me!! :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

That kids smile :lol anyone saw that?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



WrestlinFan said:


> *It only took 6 months for WCW to go from a 4.5 ratings range to the 2.0 range. Momentum sifts downward very quickly.*
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


yeah but there's just too many loyal brainwashed fans to ditch the WWE, including me


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

And Daniel Bryan cleans house like a boss


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> "But Hunter, I'm just a girl."


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Who the hell hired this ref?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



WrestlinFan said:


> Are they actually putting effort back into SD?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


last weeks was certainly better than raw, thank goodness I went to smackdown and not raw that week


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I'm just staring at the clock


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Taker seems like the only person that knows where the Shield comes out from


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Jesus Christ, I wish I had Kanes strength now at 26, he's in his fucking mid 40's, unreal.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Would have marked if the s.h.e.i.l.d came out with Pizza.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This crowd is fucking burned out.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Rollins slappin dat ass


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

D.Bryan vs Seth Rollins needs to happen soon.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> yeah but there's just too many loyal brainwashed fans to ditch the WWE, including me


Yeah. Maybe when TNA gets the word out that they actually exist WWE will step it up. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Edge Head 4 Life said:


> HAHAHAHA that gif killed me!! :lmao



It's funny because it's literally the face i pulled when i saw some crowd cheering Khali.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*Calling it: Nicolas, Jacob and Logan to TURN HEEL ON CENA!!! *:russo


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

And again the crowd only hot for Cena, everyone else they couldn't give a fuck.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This forum is the best thing on monday nights


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

"No one I ever saw put out that many superstars!!"
Nexus
DX
NWO
so on and so on


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cena's injured.
Cena will win.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ambrose tagged in? When?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cena cannot sell to save his life


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

He can run to the ring and around the ring but a toe kick hurts?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The Ref about to be added to The List of ppl Kane Tombstoned


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Even on 'Wish Night' Cena can't evade the boos.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Lol, Cena and Kane in the same corner..

Didn't Kane try to kill Cena last year?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



TehJerichoFan said:


> This crowd is fucking burned out.


That would mean they were hot at some point. More like this crowd is comatose.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cena is done... Should've never come out. He could be doing a great job of selling tho.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

heh. DB blowing off Cena and tags in Kane.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

The Brown Horatio said:


> last weeks was certainly better than raw, thank goodness I went to smackdown and not raw that week


SD was sweet last week. Gave away a ton of PPV matches.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Chan Hung said:


> *Calling it: Nicolas, Jacob and Logan to TURN HEEL ON CENA!!! *:russo


Setting up for the wish on a pole match! :russo


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Chan Hung said:


> *Calling it: Nicolas, Jacob and Logan to TURN HEEL ON CENA!!! *:russo










:cena2


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

D.Byran gif saying no to cena plz now


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

It's wrong that I'd bang Ambrose when he might have slow motor skills.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

LOL @ Cena doing the Yes pose


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Amber B said:


> Cena's injured.
> Cena will win.


I just had a worse thought..Ryback holds the sick kids hostage..so Cena would leave the match to save them...Shield wins


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Expert Seth Rollins strategy, "Get outta there!"


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Please end this shit already.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I swear if this match ends in D Bry getting pinned....should be a DQ finish at the most


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

??????? break? huh?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

How do you go to commercial at 10:55?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Evilerk said:


> I just had a worse thought..Ryback holds the sick kids hostage..so Cena would leave the match to save them...Shield wins


Oh crap, it's gonna happen.


People still haven't realised RAW always finishes at quarter past huh?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



TripleHsNose said:


> Lol, Cena and Kane in the same corner..
> 
> Didn't Kane try to kill Cena last year?


"continuity what dat" :vince


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



TripleHsNose said:


> Lol, Cena and Kane in the same corner..
> 
> Didn't Kane try to kill Cena last year?


LOL


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Well, Ambrose is entertaining, will say that much for him.


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Evilerk said:


> I just had a worse thought..Ryback holds the sick kids hostage..so Cena would leave the match to save them...Shield wins


:mark: ... I don't know whether i'd laugh or cry. But shield wins, fine with me.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

TOO. MANY. ADS. FUCK.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So is the HHH segment still on tonight? If so then this Raw will not net until 11:30!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Dr.Boo said:


> Setting up for the wish on a pole match! :russo


That's it! Make a Wish on a Pole match!:lmao :russo


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Evilerk said:


> I just had a worse thought..Ryback holds the sick kids hostage..so Cena would leave the match to save them...Shield wins


:vince5

:russo


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> How do you go to commercial at 10:55?


Long overrun maybe, hopefully til 11:10


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This show is shit without Punk. The only thing worth watching right now is Shield.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Well, Shield's not losing a random Raw. I'd expect Ryback to distract them and Shield picks up the win. Shield always wins by pin, not DQ.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Joseph92 said:


> So is the HHH segment still on tonight? If so then this Raw will not net until 11:30!!


R U READY? :HHH2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I'd actually laugh if Ryback holds hostage them 3 kids! lol


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



DJ2334 said:


> This show is shit without Punk. The only thing worth watching right now is Shield.


You can say that again!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Remember when all y'all we're complaining about the Shield only wrestling at PPV? Aren't you sorry they listened?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Last time Dean Ambrose made faces like that to someone he was behind she couldn't walk straight for a week. Or remember where she'd been.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Na, no Trips tonight. This is your main event. 

And Cena needs to quit that stupid Yes taunt. He looks like a tard. And he's talking trash. "YOU BETTER HOPE HE DON'T TAG ME"


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

LOL, Didn't Bryan get fired for choking Cena back in 2010?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Rollins is becoming a fabulous troll.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

See if Cena wins


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Seth Rollins, how so pretty?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



TripleHsNose said:


> LOL, Didn't Bryan get fired for choking Cena back in 2010?


I think it was Justin Roberts


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> Last time Dean Ambrose made faces like that to someone he was behind she couldn't walk straight for a week. Or remember where she'd been.


They're catching on..


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



TripleHsNose said:


> LOL, Didn't Bryan get fired for choking Cena back in 2010?


Justin Roberts


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Dean/Moxley said:


> R U READY? :HHH2


That's what he said huh? lol

Yes, Triple H we're ready for a great RAW :argh:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I can see it now Ryback doing the Team Rocket Motto with the 3 kids capture in the background


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



TripleHsNose said:


> LOL, Didn't Bryan get fired for choking Cena back in 2010?


No he choke an announcer.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

inb4 bryan gets pinned.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



y2j4lyf said:


> I think it was Justin Roberts


Oh yeah, and then he spat on Cena


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

ambrose has the greatest mannerisms


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I see someone went to the HHH School of Expressions.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

inb4 finish fuckery.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So the whole story of this match is that Cena doesn't get tagged?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Amber B said:


> I see someone went to the HHH School of Expressions.


:HHH


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



genocide_cutter said:


> No he choke an announcer.


was he actually fired, I thought it was a "work"


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



TripleHsNose said:


> Oh yeah, and then he spat on Cena


"You are not better than me!" *kicks Cena's head in*

Awesome moment.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Ekaf said:


> "You are not better than me!" *kicks Cena's head in*
> 
> Awesome moment.


GOAT moment.

:clap


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

OH god...if this was the start of KANE monster run this year

:ex:

Sadly though....it's a pipe dream... :HHH2


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

We need some 5 moves of doom


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Annoying when they get back in at 9


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Dean Ambrose: "Can you see me Cena? Nope."


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*Ambrose :mark:*


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Lmfao Ambrose.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

30 seconds left


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

LOOK AT HIM RUN THOSE ROPES WITH THAT INJURY

Emotion, my ass.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ok nevermind. He gets tagged in. Injury my ass.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:cena2 SUPERMAN


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Well it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

He's so on the short bus :lmao


Still would.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Is that Seths voice? :|


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

5 moves of doom!!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

SUPER:cena3


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

"The injured Cena!"

Cena runs in there and fucks shit up.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

awful selling by CENA


like truly AWFUL


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

cena takes the pin!!!!!
yes!!!!!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Love how he didn't act injured in the least.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Yasssssse

Cena pinned clean


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

HOLY SHIT CLEAN WTFFFFFFFFFFSJFKSHFUISHDUIRCSEY UI


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:mark: YES!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

That spear NEVER gets old.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Inc. IWC nut bustin'


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

no, just no


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

WOW!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cena gets pinned clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ok I actually liked that finish.

BIKER RYBACK.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

SHEILD


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Yes! F*ck you cena


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cena took the pin?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Fucking hell, Shield are so fucking awesome.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

ITS GOLDBERG


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

NICE. And that was the point of the Cena "injury."


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

What? Cena pinned?
I..
I...


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

HOLY SHIT!!! CENA JOBBED.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Did they just go over CLEAN?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Reigns with dat pin on Cena.

And they wonder why Ryback gets Goldberg chants at him?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

OH SHIT SON


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Clean win on Cena


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Thank You Cena

:clap


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

HOLY SHIT THEY PINNED CENA :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Wooo! Shield wins! Justice is served! And fix the John Cena problem for us again!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

CENA GOT PINNED! CENA GOT PINNED! CENA GOT PINNED! :mark:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*THAT MOTHERFUCKING LEATHER JACKET :mark:*


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cena didn't kick out?
Is hell upon us?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Shield win again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

ROMAN REIGNS! I DID IT FOR DA ROCK :rock4


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

RYBACK IS THE 4TH MAN


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Reigns pinned Cena?!! :O


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ryback been in Batista's closet I see


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This pretty much confirms Cena beats Ryback at the ppv :vince


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

P.O.S show


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Bitch please.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Ryberg and dat jacket :datass


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

BTW, clean pin over Cena by the Shield


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Am I dreaming? Did Cena get pinned on?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Shit Ryback looks even more like Goldberg in that bikie jacket


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cena loses...clean on raw? say what?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Brown Horatio said:


> was he actually fired, I thought it was a "work"


He choked Roberts with a tie. He legit got fired but it was just for show with the sponsors. The WWE just told him to go do indy dates for a few months until it blows over, then they brought him back.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

He pinned the WWE champion. Clean. Fucker still can't sell anything.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Jon Jones Big Toe > Cena's Achilles Tendon


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I didn't expect Cena to take the pin. Him being Vince's boy and all.
Big rub there for Rollins pinning the reigning champion.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Hurt Bad? After that no selling all match long?


----------



## Pego61 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

This is one thing you can't really complain about with Cena. Sometimes it's from cheating. Sometimes it's by being "hurt". But he's willing to take pins, which not every star has always been willing to do. Granted, 95% of these are on Raw, where it doesn't matter. But still.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

WAIT WAHT THE FJKLAFJSDKLFJSDFKL: JUST HAPPENED

SHIELD WINS CLEANLY AGAINST CENA? CENA GETS PINNED? WHA THE FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

APRIL 29 2013!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



legendfan97 said:


> P.O.S show


There was some good wrestling but WAY too much filler and pointless segments.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:clap


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

*if Ryback joins shield.......I'd say NO, NO, NO

but honestly..i have a feeling after tonight...Ryback will go back to being a face...him just staring down cena not doing anything leads me to feel those rumors are true lol*


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

OK so Ryback takes Lesnar's knit cap and Hitman's jacket. Working his own look up one superstar at a time.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Where was Daniel Bryan during like the last 5 minutes of that match?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Chan Hung said:


> This pretty much confirms Cena beats Ryback at the ppv :vince


That was confirm when Ryback was made #1 contender.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Shield has destroyed The Goats (Taker and the Rock), Cena, Kane, Bryan, Ryback....ummm got damn lol.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Lesnar no showed.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cena gets pinned clean??? Quick someone go check on Vince!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> NICE. And that was the point of the Cena "injury."


Its so he can beat all the odds and beat ryback at the next PPV. He will act like his heel gave out and made it worse.

He will beat ryback on one leg


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Could of been a bearable 2 hour show, but this dragged on way to fucking long. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cena pinned cleanly?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Cena loses clean...wow...okay even though he's "hurt"...still a clean loss...not a bad ending Vince :vince

And Ryback..yeah he's turning face... fpalm


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I reviewed Raw here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/04/wwe-monday-night-raw-4292013-results.html

Overall thoughts: The show had a lot of good wrestling since a lot of names were out so it gets good marks from me. There were at least three good matches here and that is a rare thing on Raw.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Wasn't a clean win, WWE will never let it be clean. We're gonna get two weeks of the injury beat Cena bullshit.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

I didn't mind this raw. Ziggles vs Kofi and Del Rio vs Cesaro were damn good matches.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



AmWolves10 said:


> Where was Daniel Bryan during like the last 5 minutes of that match?












Probably out of the ring, and was not shown in the camera angle.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

believe in the shield.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



GOD said:


> WAIT WAHT THE FJKLAFJSDKLFJSDFKL: JUST HAPPENED
> 
> SHIELD WINS CLEANLY AGAINST CENA? CENA GETS PINNED? WHA THE FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
> 
> APRIL 29 2013!


:hb


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Wasn't HHH and Brock Lesnar supposed to be on Raw tonight?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Two good if a little long matches and one good main aside, this Raw was utter garbage.

Needs to go back to two hours to cut out the filler but ain't going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

The Shield just gotta take out Triple H now?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Minus a couple of stupid and pointless segments, I thought that this was a rather decent Raw.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Completely boring filler show.


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Cena gets pinned clean??? Quick someone go check on Vince!!


No don't! I promise... it's better this way. :ex:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Wasn't there supposed to be some kind of Brock/Triple H cage match stuff or did I just imagine them teasing that?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Jeesus... on Smackdown Sheamus and Del Rio were pinned, and now tonight on Raw Cena was pinned. Vince really is smoking some of them funny cigarettes (which is a great thing at this point). What a last 4 days for WWE's 3 out of 4 top faces currently.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Joseph92 said:


> Wasn't HHH and Brock Lesnar supposed to be on Raw tonight?


No it was just a recap


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

My theory about the Shield being a barometer for HHHs influence vs. Vince's took a turn for the interesting.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Made the wrong choice to watch Raw. Some matches were good but it was meh all the way through.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Well then...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



etched Chaos said:


> Wasn't a clean win, WWE will never let it be clean. We're gonna get two weeks of the injury beat Cena bullshit.


And then at the PPV he will overcome the odds and beat Ryback.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Outside of the Fandango/Khali and Cena sucking up with the make-a-wish kids and the 1000 replays, and the pizza delivery stuff, the rest of RAW was surprisingly somewhat decent. Some decent matches with Cody/Orton, ziggler/Kofi, Del Rio/Cesaro, and the main event with DAT Cena pin.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Positives:
Orton-Rhodes but on a great match
Cesaro ADR looked good
Cena got pinned clean

Negatives:
The other 95% of the show


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Honestly, there were some good matches tonight but the inbetween segments dragged on wayyyy too long. And let's forget about the tug of war and dance off. I'm going to pretend that they never happened.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

They're really putting over Reigns' spear. It's obvious he'll be the guy they push when The Shield disbands.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



checkcola said:


> Wasn't there supposed to be some kind of Brock/Triple H cage match stuff or did I just imagine them teasing that?


There was a recap of what happened last week and the week before. I shit you not that was the extent of it.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

:damn  This show sucked...


----------



## MidnightToker (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Horrible writing. Talentless Ryback sneering at Cena again from ramp to close out the show. This product is beyond boring.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

So that does in fact count as a clean pin?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Dat Reigns clean pin over Cena

:HHH2


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Green Light said:


> They're really putting over Reigns' spear. It's obvious he'll be the guy they push when The Shield disbands.


Of course. To WWE, he's the next Edge.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Poor show, waaaaaayyyy too much filler crap. But on the plus side, WWE taught us how to track our pizza.

:cole3


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Green Light said:


> They're really putting over Reigns' spear. It's obvious he'll be the guy they push when The Shield disbands.


:vince5 likes that body.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



jacobdaniel said:


> So does that count as a clean pin?


It counts in my book. Remember that Cena was the one who insisted that he fight tonight even though Brickie was against it. He has no one to blame but himself.


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Green Light said:


> They're really putting over Reigns' spear. It's obvious he'll be the guy they push when The Shield disbands.


I don't know about that, I feel they'll push all 3. It's hard to believe wwe is actually booking them well and making them really look like stars.

I've lost count of the time when i've thought, "he'll be the one they push for sure" only to see another one of them do something and change my mind. All 3 are talented as fuck. Push all 3 to the moon.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



jacobdaniel said:


> So that does in fact count as a clean pin?


Nah, Cena will play the injury won you the match card before curbstomping Ryback at ER.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Show was boring as hell, and the ending just doenst make any sense. I know you guys are high on the shield but seriously the normal wwe fans doesnt give a shit about them, cena got the pin because he got injured at the end, i belive daniel bryan was scripted to take the pin like always.

1/10 show and only because i enjoyed del rio squashing cesareo, other than that was completly garbage.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Triple H is forming a new Kliq with Reigns, Rollins, and Ambrose. It's his master plan. Lol.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



LigerJ81 said:


> The Shield just gotta take out Triple H now?


:HHH2 "erm I dont think so"


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



MidnightToker said:


> Horrible writing. Talentless Ryback sneering at Cena again from ramp to close out the show. This product is beyond boring.


I'm starting to hate Ryback :lol ..

In my dreams WWE would make him the next big coward heel...guy with a huge physique..but is a chicken shit.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Well Raw sucked ass...best thing about the show was the Bella body shot in that backstage segment and Cena taking a clean pin....even though he'll sell it like it was because of the injury....(more dots)......


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Uh-oh, just realised, Cena took the pin, which means the Shield owes him a win and several more as collateral... Watch him be the first to beat the Shield.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I feel bad for Ryback, how's he supposed to get over as a heel when the issue/heat is with the Shield? I wish MITB was still a WM attraction because the Cena injury storyline would have so much more teeth if that briefcase was lurking out there.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> cena got the pin because he got injured at the end, i belive daniel bryan was scripted to take the pin like always.
> 
> 1/10 show and only because i enjoyed del rio squashing cesareo, other than that was completly garbage.


-So if Bryan was scripted take the pin why didn't he? 

-That was hardly a squash


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

The only bad thing about tonight was that there was no Sandow.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

etched Chaos said:


> Uh-oh, just realised, Cena took the pin, which means the Shield owes him a win and several more as collateral... Watch him be the first to beat the Shield.


I always assumed he would be the first. Someone's gotta rise above The Shield. Why not the biggest up and coming superstar of this decade? :cena2

I hope he doesn't beat them though. At least I hope he doesn't give them their first loss.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

checkcola said:


> I feel bad for Ryback, how's he supposed to get over as a heel when the issue/heat is with the Shield? I wish MITB was still a WM attraction because the Cena injury storyline would have so much more teeth if that briefcase was lurking out there.


Or maybe next time they won't give Cena the briefcase :side:


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*

Where was Lesnar?????? Where was HHH??? what the? lol


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Damn, unless they use Cena's injury as a way of replacing him at ER, we're gonna see an injured Cena "Over Come the Odds," and beat Ryback. Expect Ryback to be jobber status soon if they keep making him lose at PPVs.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



The Main Headliner said:


> Where was Lesnar?????? Where was HHH??? what the? lol


In that BOSS recap they gave us.

...

...

...

:HHH2


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Fast forwarded through almost all of that. Terrible Raw. The six man tag, Orton/Rhodes and Kofi/Ziggler were pretty good matches though. 3/10.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*The matches were good, that's about it. 5.8/10*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

And the Lesnar/HHH "feud" is so hilariously shit. Been the same thing since day one, Lesnar shows up one week, Hunter the next then once in a blue moon they're on the same show. At least have Heyman out there or do a pre-tape or something. Awful.


----------



## lil_miss_erica (Sep 11, 2012)

KingJohn said:


> Damn, unless they use Cena's injury as a way of replacing him at ER, we're gonna see an injured Cena "Over Come the Odds," and beat Ryback. Expect Ryback to be jobber status soon if they keep making him lose at PPVs.


and to think at one point they were doing the "undefeated" gimmick with Ryback


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

This is 1995 level garbage right here. :lol

Was gunna skim through Raw but didn't find one point where I wanted to stop fast forwarding.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

WWE's situation is as follows:
good wrestlers
Bad writers

The fights that RAW was good, but the segments ....


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Actually had some nice matches on raw tonight. Plus any night Cena gets pinned clean injury or no injury is a good night in my books.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

The wrestling itself was top notch, downside was that they were predictable. Even though going 10 minutes you knew who would win.

Really good ME with a suprising finish aswell. Good stuff!

Segments however wasent good at all ( The kids segement was great though ). 

I say it was a pretty solid Raw. Saving grace was the matches, especially the ME.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

I just can't believe JBL referenced Luis Suarez's bite :suarez2 JBL is a Wrestling GOD.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

After RAW went off the air, John Cena thanked the Make-A-Wish kids. He said that even with a bum ankle, he wasn't going to take the night off because of them.

Fandango came out and did his normal entrance. He asked the crowd "What's my name?" a few times. The crowd responded, "Fan-Dan-Go," and he told everyone to drive safe.



Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news...raw-went-off-the-air-john-cena/#ixzz2RukPv3ze


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

RockCold said:


> I just can't believe JBL referenced Luis Suarez's bite :suarez2 JBL is a Wrestling GOD.


JBL's reaction to the Kaitlyn backstage segment was the best thing in months.


----------



## lil_miss_erica (Sep 11, 2012)

i just want WWE to be good again.. like im watching the atittude era stuff and it's so amazing!!

this stuff right now is so boring.

like I want Raw to go back to two hours and be full of action. 

I have a feeling it won't ever be good again.

I am not going to watch until CM Punk comes back


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

JC00 said:


> -So if Bryan was scripted take the pin why didn't he?
> 
> -That was hardly a squash


He's a gimmick poster. Don't even waste your time with him, trust me.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Gamblor said:


> Jeesus... on Smackdown Sheamus and Del Rio were pinned, and now tonight on Raw Cena was pinned. Vince really is smoking some of them funny cigarettes (which is a great thing at this point). What a last 4 days for WWE's 3 out of 4 top faces currently.


*Let's pin them faces on Raw so that the heels lose the big matches on PPV~!* :vince


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Feb 9, 2011)

Does anyone have a link to the Go Daddy advert mentioned earlier in the thread?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Pretty enjoyable show besides the FANDANGO seg with Khali and Kate's GOD FRIGGIN AWFUL ACTING. Loved the triple threat contenders matches, but wish they didn't give Jack boring Ryder. Didn't expect Cody and Orton to go on that long, but glad it was given good time. Nice night for wrestling matches.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Worst show in a long time.

I legit just watched that 3 hour broadcast on my DVR in 7 minutes.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

lol,Columbus police.

Kofi Kingston got pulled over after Raw cause he's driving a Prius.

https://twitter.com/TrueKofi/status/329096975863660544


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

i didnt watch.... so i didnt really miss anything? im not really invested in anything atm besides Heyman and Brock segments.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

The problem with RAW having "good matches" is that the matches are happening for no reason & there are never any consequences with the outcomes. It doesn't ever matter who wins or loses a match, guys wrestle for no rhyme or reason when they don't have any beef with each other & we're supposed to over look this because a match goes long enough for not one but two commercial breaks? None of those matches ever had any intrigue in the first place. Gee, the guy getting ready to be in a World Title match against the yodeler that's being buried? I WONDER WHO IS GOING TO WIN? What does Orton gain from beating Cody? What does Dolph gain from beating Kofi?

On the rare occasion that WWE does have a match that has a stipulation that actually effects the outcome of a story, they always seemingly choose the "out" that makes the least amount of sense. Case in point, the opener of RAW tonight where the winner got to choose the stipulation for the Extreme Rules match. Umm, why do you give the babyface the advantage going into a PPV? What sense does that make? It was basically Ricardo with Del Rio against AJ, Ziggler, Colter, Big E & Jack Swagger...and Ricardo won. That makes zero sense.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Maybe it's because I didn't have commercials, but I didn't find that RAW atrocious... Ziggler got more momentum, the Bella-Funkadactyl feud is developing, the Diva's champion was actually on TV. AJ is turning into Lita-lite... The tug-o-war, dance off, and the Cena plug at the beginning were a little rough, but I'm not going to ostracize the whole show because of three segments. The matches we got were great and there is finally a tiny semblance of coordination in the booking.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

dxbender said:


> lol,Columbus police.
> 
> Kofi Kingston got pulled over after Raw cause he's driving a Prius.
> 
> https://twitter.com/TrueKofi/status/329096975863660544


:lmao a black guy driving a prius? Unheard of!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

BIG E LOOKS LIKE JASON TERRY.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

StarzNBarz said:


> BIG E LOOKS LIKE JASON TERRY.


Damn he does lol. A roided up Jason Terry.


----------



## Carlito1 (Jun 7, 2009)

I think one of the main problems with Raw is that they are getting so far away from what brought them here in the first place, wrestling. They have a long segment for sick kids, (which is a nice thing but why have that long a segment on a wrestling show about sick kids? plus they friggin recapped it)a fuckin tug of war competition, and the worst of all they have two god damn 5 minute plugs for Dominos.. that was the lowest of lows. There's already almost an hour of commercials and now ur hucking pizza during the show? 

It's like okay all these things are happening but it has nothing to do with your product so why am i watching it? If i wanted to see make a wish kids, a tug of war competition or a dominos commercial there are tons of other places I can do that.. why don't you do what you do best and put on a good wrestling show.. WWE is trying to be everything it isn't and never was and it's awkward.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

That was complete filler... the whole show was complete filler. What is the point of RAW now? Isn't RAW supposed to be the show where... y'know.. some stuff is supposed to happen? All we got is more of the same, and that's for the few rivalries that actually exist. Most of the show was just randomly thrown together matches with no story whatsoever. I started fast forwarding through the dull bits, and I watched the entire 3 hour raw (I assume it was 3 hours?) in under 10 minutes. That is a new record for me. NXT is far better than RAW at this point... that is just sad.


----------



## Carlito1 (Jun 7, 2009)

O god that post^ was before i saw khali in a dance competition :bs: smh


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Im surprised cm punk didnt interrupt the make a wish segment with cena to get cheap heat.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

If that report is to be believed, then the 27th of May can't come soon enough. Also, this Fandango sing-along stuff, isn't working with American crowds - although that's not surprising, considering it was started by a group of English/British football fans.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ricardo really tried to get some chants going and failed...


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Lengthy match between Cody Rhodes/Randy Orton. Wished there was a reason for these matches to happen though. I liked the finish of the match.

-Good promo from The Shield. 

-Ziggler and Kingston always put on great matches but this one was just okay. Don't see the benefit of having the World Champion pin the US Champion though unless this leads into a Langston/Kofi feud.

-Nice match between ADR and Cesaro. Poor ADR got his trunks pulled down a little too much though. I thought this was a nice technical match and liked the finish. 

-Good main event match between Cena and Team Hell No vs The Shield. Shocked and loved the fact that Cena took the clean pinfall loss. This is his first time taking a pin in a long time. He looked very hurt with his injury too.

*"DISLIKES"*
-Wanted to see more of Naomi/Brie. But oh well. Shocking that these girls have more screen time than the Divas Champion.

-A tug of war challenge? What the hell is this? I want to watch wrestling. Not this kind of stuff. 

-Fandango versus the Great Khali in a dance off competition. Lame. Even more lame with Khali winning. Natalya is being wasted with this dude. Sick of it. At least Khali got attacked in the end to save face for FAUHNNNNNNNNNNNN DAUNNNNNNNN GOUGHHHHHHHHHHHH!

-Too many recaps. Too many advertisements.

-I miss CM Punk. The show very misses him dearly. This show was average overall.


----------



## Carlito1 (Jun 7, 2009)

Just watched the main event and i'm a bit confused. why didn't the ryback cena/ shield match happen? how did team hell no come into this?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Ricardo really tried to get some chants going and failed...


After the 'Ole' chants died out, he tried to get it going again without success, it was a bit cringe inducing. I like Ricardo but he's pushing it, let that man wrestle already Vince.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I really enjoyed tonight's show and that's something that rarely happens these days. Who woulda guessed you could put together a solid RAW by featuring matches that last more than 2 minutes and no part-timers coming in to waste 10 minutes just doing their entrance?

-Rhodes/Orton, Del Rio/Cesaro, and Ziggler/Kofi were all very good matches. It's too bad that Cody and Cesaro are in their current positions but at least they were given a chance to shine tonight. I don't like Kofi losing a non-title match, even it was to the WHC.

-The Make a Wish segment wasn't necessary. We all know Cena does a ton of that stuff, no need to trot the kids out there to prove it.

-The dance off was atrocious. Khali has been with the company long enough that he should have a clue what's going on when he's out there. Fandango's leg drop is really impressive and they should be moving him into another feud to keep his heat instead of waiting around for Jericho.

-The Henry tug of war segment was a waste of time. It's laughable that the 'strongest man in the world' would prove that by beating people in a game like that. Also, Sheamus is just as intolerable as Cena. Everything he does is transforming him into a giant man baby.

-The main event was another great performance by the Shield. Ambrose isn't the greatest technical wrestler but he's a master at the psychology and selling aspect of a match. I was hoping we'd see more of Rollins and they're doing a good job of getting Reigns in the matches just long enough to look good without getting lost. Danielson is still the best in the biz when it comes to putting on quality matches.

-I like the way Ryback's character is progressing. It's nice to see a heel using logic to be a dick instead of just bailing because he's a coward. If Cena is actually banged up that bad hopefully Ryback is strapped at EC. Another PPV loss won't do him any good.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow. Just finished watching the show. This is seriously the worst RAW (or close second) I have witnessed since they went 3 hours.

Oh my god. It was this bad. No point, at all, for anything. ANYTHING.

Nothing. Ouach.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Shit show like expected, atleast The Shield pinned Cena. No other positives what so ever.


----------



## mewalke1 (Apr 8, 2013)

WOW! Del Rio and his little friend got a ton of tv time!!!! What a surprise! At this point I'd rather see Cena on the screen than those guys.......they are so freaking boring.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Good RAW last night. Yeah, it had a lot of filler, but the matches were great and I digged event that Cena "Wish" segment


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Just finished watching the show for the second time and i have to say this is without a doubt one of the worst ever. Little to no wrestling, utterly boring and pointless. A truly bizarre episode of Raw.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

What was wrong with Cena on the apron in the main event? Does he have fucking ADHD?


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> Just finished watching the show for the second time and i have to say this is without a doubt one of the worst ever. *Little to no wrestling,* utterly boring and pointless. A truly bizarre episode of Raw.


del rio vs cesaro, kofi vs ziggler, orton vs cody and the main event had an hour of in-action between them


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Raw was pretty meh again.

Rhodes/Orton was decent when Cody was in control. 

The Shield & Hell No run Raw. Another good 6-man. Their feud is the only interesting thing about WWE atm.

Ryback is such a medium talent.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Mediocre show with a half decent main event. I'm not normally one to gripe about the part timers, but neither of the men who are in the main event of the next PPV being there was ridiculous, not even a promo from the goat :heyman


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

If I went to this Raw and got handed free pizza it would have been the highlight of my night tbh. Dominoes FTW. 

That's all I got outside of these guys. :rollins :ambrose2 :reigns

Lol Raw.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

DallasClark said:


> What was wrong with Cena on the apron in the main event? Does he have fucking ADHD?


best fucking post I've read all morning


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Tuned in right before the main event. Thought it was awesome.

Will give Rhodes/Orton a look. Nothing else seemed too great.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> Just finished watching the show for the second time and i have to say this is without a doubt one of the worst ever. Little to no wrestling, utterly boring and pointless. A truly bizarre episode of Raw.


Glad you caught the show mate, was worried you would miss the start time.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Dat signature Rollins comb-over


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Two segments dedicated to pizza delivery, a tug of war tournament, a dance-off and Ryback randomly taking himself out of the match...Seriously what the fuck was up with this episode?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Main event was actually very good for the most part...Bryan and Rollins really stick out in ring...these two need to have a fucking singles feud within a year...nice to finally see Hell No actually treated like a strong unit and have someone else be the one to f up

They better have some nice things in store for bryan. I can't think of anyone more deserving of a kick ass singles title run.

Orton Rhodes was very good, up until Rhodes tried to perform the disaster kick with his head. Dumb ending. Would rather Orton block the kick and spin him for the rko. The post match burial was rather unnecessary, but such is most of the WWE


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

RAW has gone from having moments like this - 






To this...






I mean, fucking hell. How does that happen? Just-- how?!


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> RAW has gone from having moments like this -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last night was everything wrong with the current product. It was so "PG", it didn't even feel like a televised RAW. It felt like hired entertainment at a child's birthday party.


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

Overall it was a fair to average Raw this week, with Orton versus Rhodes, Kofi versus Ziggler, Cesaro versus Del Rio and the enjoyable main event being the highlights. Unfortunately there weren't any promos or segments that were particularly memorable at all, but the aforementioned matches were decent watches and made up for it. The lack of Lesnar, Heyman or Triple H was also a little bit of a letdown for me. 

Full recap on my blog.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Just finished watching (via recorded sky +) skipped through the useless garbage (see Domino's pizza, tug of war, dance contest etc.) and same matches we've seen time and time again got through a 3 hour episode of RAW in less than 30 minutes, that pretty much tells you how I felt about this weeks show.


----------



## TheIbar (Apr 26, 2012)

Could someone rate the matches on Raw for me, please? I don't want to watch the full show, so I'm going to follow your ratings to watch it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bryan would make one hell of a babyface if they decided to push him like one. The crowd was so happy to chant yes with him. They waited like 8, 9 months for this.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

It's time to show the Woooorrlllld...how to order a pizza on the internet.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Not a perfect Raw but 4 solid TV matches given plenty of time in Orton-Rhodes, Ziggler-Kingston, Del Rio-Cesaro and Shield-Cena-Hell No.


----------



## GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW (Jan 24, 2013)

I could cry thinking about that Raw


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Did get a kick out of King and Cole showing us the Dominos pizza tracker, like it just started this month or something. Pretty sure it's been around since at least 2008, if not longer.

Anyways, meh Raw with some good matches and bad segments sprinkled in. Reigns pinning Cena clean was definitely :mark: though, even if Cena is "injured".


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Good matches. Bad backstage segments. Average RAW. Need I say more?


----------



## The.Rockbottom (Jul 10, 2011)

My favourite part of RAW was when King awkwardly made a reference to one of his relationships not working out, so he broke her jaw? 

The silence after it was outstanding.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Awful RAW. All I have to say.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Horrendous. Fucking tag-a-war, dance offs, domino's pizza tracker, terrible backstage segments. Just awful.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The Fandango/Khali dance-off was just garbage. The tug of war with Irish Cena too was horrible too. Really not much to like. . . again except :ambrose :rollins :reigns


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

The.Rockbottom said:


> My favourite part of RAW was when King awkwardly made a reference to one of his relationships not working out, so he broke her jaw?
> 
> The silence after it was outstanding.


"You broke my heart, so I broke your jaw."

Jerry Lawler subtly promoting domestic violence.




Thought this RAW was below average. While there were a few fairly good matches, there were too many questionable segments that pretty much canceled out the good moments.

The Eliminator sounds like a main eventer, though. :vince2


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

I enjoyed it, I mean sure I skipped most of the bad segments but Orton and Rhodes had a really good match and the main-event was solid. I like Bryan acting all serious and stuff.

Sheamus is always a drag to watch so there isn't nothing new there, he should just go away. Awful.

Big E, Ziggler and Aj were gold, that backstage segment was really funny. Shame they still make Ziggler look weak, yeah he won but looked weak in the process...

The rest was filler as usual, ad plugs and the like. I don't watch it live so I can skip it.

On a side note, really liked JBL and Cole. They make a good pairing and ease the pain of the King jokes.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> RAW has gone from having moments like this -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There have been plenty of excellent moments in the last year. And for every moment like the AE one you posted, you had Gerald Briscoe in an evening gown and Val Venis' penis being chopped off by an insulting caricature of an Asian person and women wrestling in giblet gravy.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flBm-qYnM3o&feature=player_embedded

Backstage Fallout: Naomi/Cameron, Ziggler/AJ Lee/Langston, & Fandango/Summer Rae


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flBm-qYnM3o&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Backstage Fallout: Naomi/Cameron, Ziggler/AJ Lee/Langston, & Fandango/Summer Rae


Why don't they allow Ziggler to cut promos like that on the TV shows?


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

x78 said:


> Why don't they allow Ziggler to cut promos like that on the TV shows?


Because every week would be a re-run.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Mixed views on RAW. Enjoyed some parts, was bored with some. I'm sure I would have enjoyed 90% of the show if it were 2 hours. 3 hour RAWs have long overstayed their time.

-I really liked Orton/Rhodes. Also, I'm pretty sure if WWE were to release a best of Kofi Kingston vs Dolph Ziggler it would be a 3 disc DVD set, and that's just the best of. They had a really good match last night (as they usually do) but damn the amount of times those two have locked up since 2010. 

-So, I guess Cody Rhodes is back on the Kaitlyn train? And why the fuck is Jack Swagger being shoved down our throats?

-Could someone explain the purpose of the finish of the opening match? AJ breaks the count for Ricardo to win the match? Does it matter who won anyway? I mean, I get that if Ziggler won he could have taken the easy way out with the stip but obviously Swagger and Del Rio would have done something to make it hard for Ziggler. So why the fuck would AJ want Ricardo to win? I liked the idea behind the match but the booking was so stupid. 

-Yeah, I'm supposed to believe Khali won that dance off. And just what the fuck does WWE expect from me when it comes to Fandango? Am i supposed to cheer him during his entrance and then fucking boo the piss out of him? Makes no fucking sense. 
RAW Is Shield. That's all I have to say. But, it's slowly becoming RAW is Ryback. Damn, I never thought he could have pulled it off but Ryback is one f'n badass heel. It's amazing what a beanie and a jacket does to a man.

Overall, I'd say RAW was a solid 6 out of 10.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

sharkboy22 said:


> Mixed views on RAW. Enjoyed some parts, was bored with some. I'm sure I would have enjoyed 90% of the show if it were 2 hours. 3 hour RAWs have long overstayed their time.
> 
> -I really liked Orton/Rhodes. Also, I'm pretty sure if WWE were to release a best of Kofi Kingston vs Dolph Ziggler it would be a 3 disc DVD set, and that's just the best of. They had a really good match last night (as they usually do) but damn the amount of times those two have locked up since 2010.
> 
> ...


Ryback does look more awesome now that they actually have him wearing regular clothes.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Pretty good Raw. Don't know why so many people are complaining about it. Raw had good matches and the Shield still looks strong after winning and pinning Cena.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I though it was a fun Raw. Yes, every single segment sucked, but we got great wrestling on Raw. Orton/Rhodes, Cesaro/AdR, Shield/Cena and Hell No and Kofi/Ziggler. They were great matches.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Bryan would make one hell of a babyface if they decided to push him like one. The crowd was so happy to chant yes with him. They waited like 8, 9 months for this.


I know that chant was like an explosion of people saying "fucking finally we can chant with him!"


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I LMAO when Cena started to chant "Yes" with the crowd


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Daniel Bryan "Yes" chant last night by far got the loudest pop of the night.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/29/13*



Fandangohome said:


> This is my first RAW for 10 years. I wish i hadn't bothered.


See you next week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Everyone says that, but if you look at the ratings, I don't think everyone is tuning in.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Raw was ok. Had some great matches but I just feel it's missing some excitement. The sheild are the only exciting thing. I don't get why ziggler Is facing kofi he should be facing and beating sheamus, orton, big show etc


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


> we got great wrestling on Raw. Orton/Rhodes, Cesaro/AdR, Shield/Cena and Hell No and Kofi/Ziggler. They were great matches.


That happened for no reason whatsoever, with no build-up & have no consequences.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Only watched the main event and couldn't give a fuck about the rest. Read the results this morning before going to work and I'm glad I didn't bother.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

I really enoyed the show. The only guy ruining anything for me right now is RYBACK. What the hell is he playing at, has he found Goldbergs clothes? Idiot.


----------



## Mark Who's Smart (Oct 31, 2012)

Just a god awful show.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Fortitude said:


> I really enoyed the show. The only guy ruining anything for me right now is RYBACK. What the hell is he playing at, has he found Goldbergs clothes? Idiot.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Coffey said:


> That happened for no reason whatsoever, with no build-up & have no consequences.


Exactly this.

Good wrestling, yes. if it was for matches that would star in wrestling festivals shows or else. Not on MONDAY F'N RAW!

I mean, they are the most successful TELEVISED WRESTLING show, and yet, they put up no story telling, no consequences, nothing to get us care about theses matches. I'd care more about Mr. A vs Mr. B in a random indy promotion than anything we've seen over and over and over again in a WWE programming.

It's like, every monday they pick two names out of a hat, and make up theses matches, hope the wrestlers delivers, and repeat next show.

seriously, it's aweful how it's becoming bad. I LOVE wrestling, but GOD, they make it hard to still love them after this dead brained formula. 

Yesterday's show seemed like a looong, bad, commercials for everyfuckingnonsensethings with a fews wrestling moves there and there.

I seriously despise them on this day after monday.

Omg. I'll stop there.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Care to remind us what happened on July 9, 2012 RAW?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


>


lmao, is that photoshop or real?



ashes11 said:


> Care to remind us what happened on July 9, 2012 RAW?


Isn't that the episode where Hornswoggle was revealed as anonymous GM? I don't know for sure but I do recall it being one Raw I skipped and it was a week or two before MITB.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Isn't that the episode where Hornswoggle was revealed as anonymous GM? I don't know for sure but I do recall it being one Raw I skipped and it was a week or two before MITB.


Most episodes are a fast forwarded blur to me from last year. But if it was the Hornswoggle one he's got a fair point.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That photo is real.


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Feb 9, 2011)

This 'World Wish Day' bullshit was fucking pathetic. 

:vince5 doing anything and everything to protect his darling cash cow :cena3


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Anyone else hate Brad Maddox? I just don't get what he brings to WWE, I managed to watch RAW tonight and him and Vickie's promo's where some of the worst things ever


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I think Maddox is so bad it's funny.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> I think Maddox is so bad it's funny.


lol true he is so bad, this had to be one of the dumbest moments in Raw history


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

ashes11 said:


> Care to remind us what happened on July 9, 2012 RAW?


Bath Salts right? Think someone has gotten into them again.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

kendoo said:


> lol true he is so bad, this had to be one of the dumbest moments in Raw history


That's the point of his character. He's dumb and pretty and thinks he's important. It's funny.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

kendoo said:


> lol true he is so bad, this had to be one of the dumbest moments in Raw history


i actually like maddox for that reason. i mean it's his gimmick, but i wonder how much of it is intentional. i don't think he could do a promo any other way.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

ryback rules alright. he came out at the end and the crowd had zero reaction.

also, i'm in love with fandango's new dancer chick. the one positive about wwe nowadays is suddenly they have a bunch of hot chicks with the bellas back, fandango's dancer, naomi, cameron, my fav aj, and even kaitlyn. one of the very few positives about wwe right now.


----------



## CreamOfTheCrop (Apr 25, 2013)

Cody/RKO match was damn good.

And the Shield booking has been impeccable.I realy hope they dont get inevitably fed by Cena, Cripple H,Taker etc. Must say they have continuted looking strong after being stagnant in the middle of this current run.

Sandow-ed was not on? Cmon E, put the guy in a feud with Kofi and have Cesaro feud with Sheamus or form a tag team/alliance with Wade Barrett.. So much talent, just need to utilize it.


----------



## damons (May 1, 2013)

Also, Lesnar/Heyman giving their response to HHH's respose to Lesnar and Heyman's challenge which was a response to HHH beating Brock at WM which started with HHH giving a response to Lesnar's attack on Vince in response to him almost firing Heyman wwe gifts


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Loved the Shield/Hell No match. The Shield members, Bryan, and even Kane all brought something valuable to the table in that match. Wouldn't mind seeing those guys have more matches in the future.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Loved the Shield/Hell No match. The Shield members, Bryan, and even Kane all brought something valuable to the table in that match. Wouldn't mind seeing those guys have more matches in the future.


I thought the match was boring. I was just waiting for it to end to see if Ryback would come out. I want The Shield to take the titles and be done with working with Team Hell No. I would prefer they take on a team like Mark Henry and Big Show. I realize that is heel versus heel, but the fans will easily jump on board by cheering for Henry/Show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I thought the match was boring. I was just waiting for it to end to see if Ryback would come out. I want The Shield to take the titles and be done with working with Team Hell No. I would prefer they take on a team like Mark Henry and Big Show. I realize that is heel versus heel, but the fans will easily jump on board by cheering for Henry/Show.


A team of Henry/Show would put me to sleep.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Someone on another forum posted this regarding the Make a Wish segment. Makes a good point



> The whole Make-A-Wish foundation and plan is a wonderful wonderful thing, something I've been fortunate enough to take part in several times myself and it's just pure joy. WWE however takes it, and while it does raise awareness, abuses it's purpose and meaning on live television to prop up and pander just one person in John Cena over and over again.
> 
> Now I understand he is their biggest push and they can't stand when he is booed, and no this isn't about Cena himself, but it's such a terrible disservice when one person alone is shown and not used to support the foundation itself.
> Numerous WWE superstars take part and yet it's ignored. Numerous times WWE could take the time showcase how anyone can take part instead of just superstars and yet they don't.
> ...


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

Pretty much only watched the Fandango segment and the Shield Hell no match which was great. Watching the Shield reminds me of when Wrestling was great. They are going to bring the attitude era back and they are just freaking great to watch in the ring. All 3 of em. I dno what happened with Zigg on Raw would have loved to see his segment whatever it was.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

There were some strong matches this Raw, was amazed how long the Orton - Rhodes match was taking and was going back and forth! Everything was fine, even though the diva match could have been longer, and than a tug of war between Tensai and Henry, wtf? :| I know it's to give the audience a breather for the next match, but why a tug of war? Sure it was used for the feud between Sheamus and Henry, but i'm baffled once again by WWE creatives.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I thought the match was boring. I was just waiting for it to end to see if Ryback would come out. I want The Shield to take the titles and be done with working with Team Hell No. I would prefer they take on a team like Mark Henry and Big Show. I realize that is heel versus heel, but the fans will easily jump on board by cheering for Henry/Show.


Wait...you think it was boring, so you want a team of Henry/Show instead?


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

D-Bry should have the title right now! Give him a title shot, and let him put on the heel hook for the win.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

kendoo said:


> Anyone else hate Brad Maddox? I just don't get what he brings to WWE, I managed to watch RAW tonight and him and Vickie's promo's where some of the worst things ever


I thought he was doing great until they made him the assistant GM for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

From Ziggler/Kingston


----------

